# Sticky  Scam warnings!



## chrisn

How about paint and primer in the same can???:laughing::whistling2::jester:


----------



## DangerMouse

chrisn said:


> How about paint and primer in the same can???:laughing::whistling2::jester:


There's a good start..... :wink:

DM


----------



## boman47k

Hello, this is ***** with ******credit card. There is nothing wrong with your account...........

I don't talk to hese people. I think it is something about lowering rates, or something to that effect.


----------



## Jim F

It goes something like this: You have been selected by the National Scholarship Bureau to receive a $7000.00 scholarship". The caller has a foreign accent and they try to trick college students into wiring them several hundred dollars via Western Union. They have been in operation for several years and have used the same few phone numbers and same phony names. Apparently they are outside of U.S. Jutice Dept's jurisdiction. If you have kids in college beware!


----------



## DangerMouse

I'd be suspicious of ANYONE who WANTS money to GIVE me money! :laughing:

DM


----------



## Leah Frances

Craigslist adds for Kubota tractors are often scams.


----------



## rusty baker

How about "Whole house carpet install for $99.00"?


----------



## chrisn

Anything having to do with NIGERIA.:yes:


----------



## CoconutPete

Anything on Craigslist where the price includes shipping and the item is bigger than a riding lawnmower.

Any car for sale ad on Craigslist where the ad says the vehicle is in upstate New York but is somehow parked next to a plam tree in all the picture.

Anything in your email from any of the major banks about someone accessing your account, your account being hacked, security etc. etc. etc. Those emails are actually not from your bank. If something was truly wrong your bank would call you. People love to rip on Bank of America but they run a tight ship w/ security. I've had something happen twice in the last 10 years and they always called me on my cell immediately.

Chrisn said it but it's so widespread I have to say it again: Anything to do with Nigeria.

Anything to do with gold. I mean all the way from "we buy gold" to "I'm sitting on $30B in gold and need your help to bring it to USA"

Bonus: Timesaver! I have a nice big shredder in my house. ANY envelope that ever shows up that has any of these on it:
- OPEN IMMEDIATELY
- Important personal information
- Do not discard
- Confidential

These don't even get opened, they go straight into the shredder. If anybody ever actually sent you something important the envelope would be blank w/ no logo's on it. Think about it. When your bank sends you your new debit card the envelope is always plain white and never even has the bank logo on it.


----------



## rusty baker

Any calls from Microsoft.


----------



## gma2rjc

".... for being a valued customer, you've been selected to receive four FREE 1-year subscriptions for the magazines of your choice. 

All we ask in return is that you share the magazines with your friends and family. 

To help us keep our costs down, we ask that you pay 88 cents per week, per subscription... less than the cost of a cup of coffee, for shipping and handling.

Now, can I get your name and a credit card number so we can get started?"

Only 88 cents per week, per magazine? $183 doesn't sound free to me.

I only wish I could think quickly enough to give these scammers a hard time on the phone, like Tom Mabe does.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Any telemarketer, I quickly interrupt them and say "you caught me in the middle of something, but if you give me your home phone # I'll call you back when I get a chance". Their standard answer is something like "I can't have you call me at home, or I can't give you my number". I just reply "why not? you've got mine and you're calling me at home...." CLICK! As for the junk mail, send the magazine offers in the "business reply" envelope for the VISA card you're "pre-approved" for. Send the "pre-approved" offer for a cell phone to the VISA card offer, etc. (Of course black out your name/ address.) If you use the business reply envelope, they have to pay the postage. Maybe they'll get the hint to quit sending the crap if enough people do it.


----------



## Leah Frances

Bjb- please take my name off your calling list. I know this may take up to 30 days. Good job and have a nice night.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Will do, Leah. Best to you too!


----------



## BigD9

Yesterday, Two guys drive up to the house and tell me they want to "give" me a room air cleaner. They even want to come back next week and "give" me new chemicals for the air cleaner, but first we need to talk to the lady of the house. I said she wasn't available as she was on the tractor mowing the back property. It was then I noticed the free air cleaner had Rainbow Vacuum printed on it. I told them we were not interested and he had the guts to say "and you are speaking for the little lady?"

Nothing is ever free


----------



## gma2rjc

BigD9 said:


> Yesterday, Two guys drive up to the house and tell me they want to "give" me a room air cleaner. They even want to come back next week and "give" me new chemicals for the air cleaner, but first we need to talk to the lady of the house. I said she wasn't available as she was on the tractor mowing the back property. It was then I noticed the free air cleaner had Rainbow Vacuum printed on it. I told them we were not interested and he had the guts to say "and you are speaking for the little lady?"
> 
> Nothing is ever free


Rainbow vacuum cleaners are excellent. They really get the dirt out of the carpet. Now they need to make something that gets their sales people out of your house in the "45 minutes" they promise. 

We fell for the "air freshener" scam (why are they so ashamed of their product that they have to hide the fact that it's a vacuum cleaner). A friend called and said that if I let the salesman come to my house to give a demonstration, she'd get a free gift. Over the phone, the salesman told me it would only take 45 minutes. After more than 2 hours, my husband bluntly told him to leave. He still wouldn't go! 

The next time I get a call from someone offering to sell me a room freshener, I'm going to set up the appointment and give a fake address.... 60 miles north of here. :wink: j/k

To be fair though, I'm sure the Rainbow company would not have approved of that salesman acting in such a rude manner. And I'm sure most of them are decent people.


----------



## rusty baker

My stepson sold Rainbows. Sold 13 in 2 weeks. Never got paid.


----------



## BigD9

I don't need to buy the little woman a $800 vacuum cleaner. I just got her a brand spanking new hand operated model for the carpets.


----------



## tpolk

I ask the phone solicitors to have some one who speaks english call me back, never happens


----------



## gma2rjc

BigD9 said:


> I don't need to buy the little woman a $800 vacuum cleaner. I just got her a brand spanking new hand operated model for the carpets.


:laughing:

I see you got her a solar clothes dryer to hang the rugs and clothes on too. You treat her like a queen!


----------



## joed

I often get actual mail that is marked personal and confidential on the outside. Statements from my bank or investment company I think are marked that way.
There is no need to put anything in the return envelopes. Just send them back empty.


----------



## DangerMouse

joed said:


> There is no need to put anything in the return envelopes. Just send them back empty.


Now there's a thought! Or print up some cards to slip in that look something like this?

:laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing:

DM


----------



## rusty baker

DangerMouse said:


> Now there's a thought! Or print up some cards to slip in that look something like this?
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> DM


 
Or maybe a hand with an extended finger.:whistling2:


----------



## no1hustler

joed said:


> I often get actual mail that is marked personal and confidential on the outside. Statements from my bank or investment company I think are marked that way.
> There is no need to put anything in the return envelopes. Just send them back empty.


The more weight you put in the envelopes, the more the company sending you the unsolicited mail will pay.


----------



## no1hustler

BigD9 said:


> Yesterday, Two guys drive up to the house and tell me they want to "give" me a room air cleaner. They even want to come back next week and "give" me new chemicals for the air cleaner, but first we need to talk to the lady of the house. I said she wasn't available as she was on the tractor mowing the back property. It was then I noticed the free air cleaner had Rainbow Vacuum printed on it.* I told them we were not interested and he had the guts to say "and you are speaking for the little lady?"*
> 
> Nothing is ever free



That reminds me of the time a pushy financial advisor called my cell for my wife. I told him she wasn't interested. His response, "how do you know what she is interested in?" My response, "I'm ****ing married to her!!!"

Also, NEVER fill out those entry forms at home shows. You'll get all kinds of calls. My wife and I made that mistake. I told her to use my cell number because I get a sick enjoyment out of them calling me. The last series I had someone call for my wife. I'd say she probably called 10-15 times. Every time I ask if we won something and she said that she has an offer for my wife (used her name, my number). I told them that I'll get her and to hang on. I'd put the phone down and go about my business. The first time they stayed on the line 12 MINUTES until they finally hung out. They called back a few minutes later and said they got disconnected and so I put the phone back down again. 8 minutes later they finally hung up. This went on for several days. I tried to get a number to call them back but they said they didn't have a way to get incoming calls. I called the number on the caller ID one day randomly and wasted a good 15 minutes from someone else. Once put the phone down in front of the tv speaker while I was doing an Insanity workout. Sooo much fun.


----------



## DangerMouse

"Or maybe a hand with an extended finger."

Now that's just not very nice.... :laughing:

DM


----------



## no1hustler

Watch out for "white vans" that are selling "leftover" speakers from an installation job. They usually cruise parking lots around electronic stores, home stores and large parking lots. They say they were installing speakers and the warehouse put an extra system in the truck. If they bring it back to the warehouse one of the warehouse guys will just take it since it was check out so they will sell it for a greatly reduced rate. They will show you a catalog with this brand and show you a huge retail price (think +$1000) and then offer it to you for like $200-300. The stuff is complete junk though.


----------



## DangerMouse

no1hustler said:


> Watch out for "white vans" that are selling "leftover" speakers from an installation job. They usually cruise parking lots around electronic stores, home stores and large parking lots. They say they were installing speakers and the warehouse put an extra system in the truck. If they bring it back to the warehouse one of the warehouse guys will just take it since it was check out so they will sell it for a greatly reduced rate. They will show you a catalog with this brand and show you a huge retail price (think +$1000) and then offer it to you for like $200-300. The stuff is complete junk though.


I had those guys approach me a few years ago. The speakers were brand named "Dogg" if I remember right. :laughing: Aptly named. 

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel

One trick to know if an email is a scam without even reading it is if it has a .ru or .cn and many other such third world country domains, it is a scam. 

also anything asking for your credit card or bank account number or even your password for something such as a WoW account, is scam. Those companies will NEVER ask you this info.


----------



## nap

gma2rjc said:


> Rainbow vacuum cleaners are excellent. They really get the dirt out of the carpet. Now they need to make something that gets their sales people out of your house in the "45 minutes" they promise.
> 
> .



Do you really want a guaranteed (and legal) method of getting them out of your house in less than 45 minutes?


Really?





are you sure???




I would hate to waste this on somebody that wasn't actually intending on using free advice that is 100% money back guaranteed to work.




still want to know?







Ok, here it is:



buy a vacuum cleaner in less than 45 minutes.:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse

ORRRRRRRR.... I can just take them out to the shed and show them the wife's collection of 30 or so vacuum cleaners.... canisters, uprights, shop-vacs.... you name it. All different brands, shapes and sizes! Then I'll start MY sales pitch!

:laughing:

DM


----------



## Shaotzu

nap said:


> Do you really want a guaranteed (and legal) method of getting them out of your house in less than 45 minutes?
> ...
> buy a vacuum cleaner in less than 45 minutes.:laughing:


 
I was thinking repeatedly using the phrase:

"Get out of my house - I'm scared for my life and I own a gun."


----------



## gma2rjc

nap said:


> Do you really want a guaranteed (and legal) method of getting them out of your house in less than 45 minutes?
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate to waste this on somebody that wasn't actually intending on using free advice that is 100% money back guaranteed to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> buy a vacuum cleaner in less than 45 minutes.:laughing:


Why didn't I think of that!? :laughing:

After what rusty said about his step-son selling 13 in two weeks and not getting paid, I don't think I'd do business with that company, even if I wanted one of their vacuums. 



> The more weight you put in the envelopes, the more the company sending you the unsolicited mail will pay.


I used to stuff their postage paid envelopes with Sunday ads from the newspaper until it was so full that the envelope had to be taped shut. I always wondered if the company had to pay extra postage.


----------



## joed

no1hustler said:


> The more weight you put in the envelopes, the more the company sending you the unsolicited mail will pay.



This from the Canada post site. It seems it doesn't matter how much mail they get back it is an annual fee for unlimited mail in one version of the business reply mail.



> Annual fee
> Pay an annual fee for each unique Canadian, U.S.A, or international Business Reply Mail return address. This fee is fixed and non-refundable, regardless of the number of returned items. We will invoice you annually.
> 
> This fee for general administration, product support and production of BRM artwork helps keep the per item price as low as possible.
> 
> Price per returned item
> You also pay the applicable postage for each returned item. Postage cost varies based on size, weight, and where it's coming from. The price includes the cost of sorting, counting and billing, in addition to delivering the returned item to you. Mail that can be sorted by our machines costs less than items that need to be handled manually.


----------



## BigD9

The ones I like are those people asking for money to make it home. "We broke down and need $123 to fix the car so I can get the kids back to their own beds". Kind of tugs at your heart strings, right? So I said "I'll help you out, let me call the police, they have connections with groups that have funds for people just like you." The beggars will scatter quickly.

The one I loved was a group of elementary school kids begging and saying their church bus broke down and they needed money to get it fixed. When the police were notified, they found the "responsible adult" in a nearby strip joint!!!! The police found several other groups of begging kids in other parts of the city. BTW, they did have a church bus, it is how they drove everyone from city to city.


----------



## rusty baker

I know a woman who posts on Facebook, that she is collecting items and money for people whose homes burnt, have a dying child etc. The money goes in her pocket, the items get sold at a flea market. She has even put collection cans out at stores and pocketed that money. She's done it for years. Several of us know she does it but can't get her arrested. The worst part is, she's my cousin.


----------



## DangerMouse

Call the news, not the cops....

DM


----------



## algored2deth

Certain cloths you buy come to mind...because you know of it is made in germany, it is all golden
_
"Hi, it’s Vince with Shamwow! You’ll be saying wow every time you use this towel! It’s like a chamois! It’s like a towel! It’s like a sponge. A regular towel doesn’t work wet – this works wet or dry. This is for the house, the car, the boat, the RV! Shamwow holds twenty times its weight in liquid. Look at this! It just does the work! Why do you want to work twice as hard? It doesn’t drip, doesn’t make a mess. You wring it out, wash it in the washing machine. It is made in Germany, you know the Germans always make good stuff. You can cut it in half, use one as a bath mat, drain your dishes with the other one, use one as a towel. Olympic divers, they use it as a towel. Look at that! Completely dry! Put a wet sweater, roll it up, it dries your sweaters. Here’s some cola, wine, coffee and pet stains. Not only is the damage gonna be on top – there’s your mildew. That is going to smell! See that? The most absorbing We’re gonna do this in real time! Look at this! Put it on the spill, turn it over! Without even putting pressure, fifty percent of the cola right there. You follow me, camera guy? The other fifty percent, the color starts to come up. No other towel’s gonna do that! It acts like a vacuum! And look at this – virtually dry on the bottom! See what I’m telling ya? Shamwow! You’ll be saying wow every time!"_


----------



## Leah Frances

*Not a scam - but funny CL tree ad*

We have a decent size Chestnut tree in our yard. We don't want it anymore it makes a big mess. We would like to get it cut down in the near future. *We don't have a chainsaw or anything, and I am not sure what Chestnut is good for or if it makes good fire wood for next winter,* *but if anyone is willing to come take it down and haul it away, you can have it for free.* If anyone is interested, let me know. thanks. 

So - yeah. Anyone want a tree. size: 'decent'. Species: asserted to be 'chestnut'. Location: 'our yard'. :laughing:


----------



## mrmac204

I got one the other day - it was an email from (apparently) paypal. The title on the email said something like "dispute department". It was for 177 bucks and apparently I bought a camera on ebay and I was disputing it.

Nope. I didn't buy anything from ebay! never have, nothing against ebay I just don't go there when I'm lookin for stuff.

Ok, so reading farther down on this claim form, it has an email address, AND a street address of the person that either bought/sold this item.

They also provided a helpful link that I should click if I want to cancel this dispute. Huh? (I did not click)

They had an official looking transaction number etc. What caught my eye was at the end of the email it said that it had done this transaction from my bank account via paypal. My spidey sense is pingin big time now!

I don't have paypal! but I am worried so I call my bank, nope no transactions for that amount. Same for my visa, nope no charges that I didn't make.

I called paypal they were appreciative, and had me forward the suspect email on to them. "ERASE"!


----------



## mickey cassiba

nap said:


> Do you really want a guaranteed (and legal) method of getting them out of your house in less than 45 minutes?
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate to waste this on somebody that wasn't actually intending on using free advice that is 100% money back guaranteed to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> buy a vacuum cleaner in less than 45 minutes.:laughing:


Hey Nap...ya know beer squirting out your nose burns???:laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc

mickey cassiba said:


> Hey Nap...ya know beer squirting out your nose burns???:laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LouiseMallard

I'm a photographer and live in San Francisco. On Fisherman's Wharf there are two very guady camera stores which sell crap. One day my husband and I walked in there out of curiosity about what they sold. One "salesman" jumped on me and showed me this lens that he said was $400.00. I talked him down to $100.00 and since I wasn't interested in the product, I started to walk out the door (the salesman was nearly shouting at me to buy it). My well meaning husband pulled $100.00 out and bought the lens for me. When I got home, I searched the brand online and only learned that they're priced at $30.00. Couldn't learn anything else about them. I tried shooting with it and it's a piece of ****. What a rip-off.


----------



## Leah Frances

Here's another gem. I think the title should be: Respond to this ad to get scammed/raped/murdered


wanted: someone to clean out attic for what is in it (deal is)

Date: 2011-04-08, 3:21PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am looking to have my attic and small shed cleaned out and you can have what you want out of it. 
There is metal posts and a small bit of furniture. There is all sorts of stuff..... 
If interested- email me with name and a number that you can be reached at...thank you


----------



## DangerMouse

Dear customer



The parcel was sent your home adress

And it will arrive within 10 business days



More information and the tracking number

are attached in document below.


Thank You


Now don't let me forget to open the virus infected attachment!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

It's always a dead giveaway when they leave out the words 'the', 'and', 'to', etc. Bless their little pea pickin' hearts... :laughing:


----------



## Home repairs

I have rental units and we get this type of scam all the time...


----------



## DangerMouse

Home repairs said:


> I have rental units and we get this type of scam all the time...


???? WHAT type????

DM


----------



## annie68164

You get a call talking about you having jury duty. You say "what? I never received anything on that!" The person says "Yes, we have you down for duty on such and such date" You say it must be a mistake. They say well let me check our records, give me your social securty number and I'll verify it.... Bad trick on the elderly!


----------



## ahrens

Theres a scam where some East Indian will call your phone and say that you need to turn your computer on right now so they can perform some virus tests, they will have your name and address but somehow they can take your financial info off your computer if you do online banking.


----------



## Leah Frances

gma2rjc said:


> Bless their little pea pickin' hearts...


Awww. My grandmother used to say this. Thanks for the warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Woodsmith

You get calls from Microsoft? ;-)


----------



## Docwhitley

You are all so skeptical.... S when I get my millions from my African relative and this new job starts sending me the checks to deposit for just 10% of face value... I will have the last laugh

I had a guy say the "you speaking for your wife?" to me and I just said Yup because if she speaks with out my permission she knows I will chain her back up in the basement... Is that a problem?"


----------



## MegaMagma39

Sadly, Craig's List used to be a great place to find local deals...but now all you find is a bunch of scams. It's really sad because it's giving a great service a bad name!


----------



## pqkawara

Jim F said:


> It goes something like this: You have been selected by the National Scholarship Bureau to receive a $7000.00 scholarship". The caller has a foreign accent and they try to trick college students into wiring them several hundred dollars via Western Union. They have been in operation for several years and have used the same few phone numbers and same phony names. Apparently they are outside of U.S. Jutice Dept's jurisdiction. If you have kids in college beware!


I'd be suspicious of ANYONE who WANTS money to GIVE me money!

_________________


----------



## rusty baker

Check your phone bills. There is a company, IDL communications, sticking charges from $12.95 to $44.95 on people's phone bills. This is a fradulent company. They offer nothing for the charge. If you call them they try to say they are providing internet service, call waiting or other things but they don't. It's a fight but you can get the charges removed. If you don't, it will charge you forever.


----------



## Woodsmith

*Nigeria?*

Oh damn! I thought they meant Viagra !!! :thumbup:


----------



## gma2rjc

Docwhitley said:


> You are all so skeptical.... S when I get my millions from my African relative and this new job starts sending me the checks to deposit for just 10% of face value... I will have the last laugh
> 
> I had a guy say the "you speaking for your wife?" to me and I just said Yup because if she speaks with out my permission she knows I will chain her back up in the basement... Is that a problem?"


....:laughing:


----------



## ddawg16

Email scams are easy to spot if you set up your email program options to show the full email address instead of just the nickname......here is an example of a spam email header...and the subject line was "*750 is a Great Score! | Check Your Credit Score for $0!*"



> [email protected]7.herrleoversness.info


NEVER click on a link in an email where they want you to confirm your account information....NEVER

I would be willing to bet that a majority of you have enough information in the glove box of your car to allow any half stupid criminal to wipe your accounts clean....and then our house. You would not believe what I find in the glove boxes of cars...checkbooks, pay stubs (with SSN on them), bills, credit card statements....car repair bills with all your home info and phone numbers......speeding tickets with all sorts of great info....your name, address, drivers license number, height, weight....for $50 a dirt bag can have a new license with that info and his picture made in 20 min.

Get rid of credit cards that have the RFID chip in it.....crooks now have scanners....say your sitting at the bar....crook walks by hold the scanner down at butt level....he can easily pick up 20-30 cc #'s in one pass....30 min later he has hit your cc for as much as it would give up.....

At Christmas time....after the big day, don't leave all of your big box item boxes on the curb. Nothing let letting everyone know you now have a new 50" flat panel......cut the box up....stuff it inside a black bag and don't put it out until that morning....oh....and if you see someone going through your trash....scream at them to get out of it....

Don't give money to any charity that calls your house.....period......

Don't give money to anyone at a gas station who says his car is around the corner and he just needs a few bucks to get it home......there is no car....and home is the bar.....if you really do want to help....ask him to pull his car around to the pump and you'll put in a few gallons.......I already know the response you will get.

Don't give money to some 30 year old guy with a sign that says Vietanam vet....he was not even born yet....

A little suggestion....clean out your car....and while your at it....take that vehicle registration and put it in wallet or purse. 



> I know a woman who posts on Facebook, that she is collecting items and money for people whose homes burnt, have a dying child etc. The money goes in her pocket, the items get sold at a flea market. She has even put collection cans out at stores and pocketed that money. She's done it for years. Several of us know she does it but can't get her arrested. The worst part is, she's my cousin.


Rusty....send me her name.....I know who to report it too.....


----------



## gma2rjc

Along the same lines of what ddawg said about not leaving boxes out by your trash Christmas mornin - if you have a baby/child in the house, don't put Pampers boxes or boxes from anything you've bought (stroller, car seat etc.) out by the trash.


----------



## rusty baker

Don't know if this has been posted before, it didn't come up on "search". About 3 times a week, I get a call from "card services" They offer to lower your credit card interest. They are just after your numbers. According to authorities, no such company even exists. They are so sophisticated, they can't even be traced. They have a computer program that will make a local number show on caller ID.


----------



## gma2rjc

I get those calls every now and then. I didn't know they could make it look like it's a local call though. 

The annoying call I've been getting lately says it's not a sales call. It's "a 30 second political survey." It says not to hang up and after I've taken the survey I will receive a free 7-day cruise. I don't know what it says after that because that's when I hang up.

A free cruise for 30 seconds of my time? Cool! I wonder what they'd give for 2 minutes of my time.


----------



## bsilvers

*I got scammed out of 13K from this contractor*

My full story here and how I'm fighting back


I can't let it go. I'm so pissed still at my ignorance and stupidity.


-Brian


----------



## oh'mike

Mr.Silvers---No names allowed---Tell your story if you like--but no names---Moderator


----------



## bsilvers

That's odd, this is a Scam warning thread yet you can't enter any names? Then who would you be warning people about if you can't name any names? Beware of [xxxxxx] contractor in DFW people!! That would be pretty vague.. Oh well I tried.
0 points for me.
1 point for crooked contractor. 

Thanks,

-Brian


----------



## DangerMouse

We're sorry if you feel like you got "scammed" by this person. 

However: http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-site-not-why-i-hate-product-site-37099/

This thread is basically for warning people about email scams or phone scams, not to complain about contractors.

DM


----------



## Windows

gma2rjc said:


> I get those calls every now and then. I didn't know they could make it look like it's a local call though.
> 
> The annoying call I've been getting lately says it's not a sales call. It's "a 30 second political survey." It says not to hang up and after I've taken the survey I will receive a free 7-day cruise. I don't know what it says after that because that's when I hang up.
> 
> A free cruise for 30 seconds of my time? Cool! I wonder what they'd give for 2 minutes of my time.


I got this call the other day and I listened through and spoke with an "agent" as I wanted to know how their scam worked. 

Even for the unwary, there are red flags in their approach. They tell you they want to reward you for taking a short political survey (which turns out to be completely unprofessional sounding), then an agent comes on the phone and says that it is actually a promotion by a new cruise line who believes that "word of mouth" is the best way to advertise, whatever that means. So already you're left to wonder 'why exactly are they calling?'.

Next you get the spiel about the absolutely free cruise, the wonderful food, the places the boat goes, blah, blah, blah. Then you learn it is absolutely free except for the very small matter of the port tax, which is so tiny a sum, they almost forgot to mention it, yet for some reason they are not covering it with the rest of the expenses. 

THen comes the pitch. The cruise giveaway is for a minimum of two people but you can ultimately bring with you as many friends and family as you like. The only requirement is that you pay the port tax upfront, $54 per person, as a way of ensuring your reservation. They would be happy to charge it to your Mastercard or Visa.

So there you have it. Buyer beware. The fact that this scam is so blatant is outrageous. As such, you can feel free to dish out any abuse you see fit. This is the way to get them to stop. You can ask them politely to take your name off the list, you can tell them you're on the 'do not call register' -- they don't care, they keep calling again and again. They have untraceable cell numbers. A few choice words, a scream into the phone, even an air-horn, let's them know it is not worth their time to call back. Remember: these are not telemarketers, (who are just honest folks, trying to do a difficult job), these are crooks who deserve your scorn and abuse.


----------



## gma2rjc

gma2rjc said:


> I get those calls every now and then. I didn't know they could make it look like it's a local call though.
> 
> *The annoying call I've been getting lately says it's not a sales call. It's "a 30 second political survey." It says not to hang up and after I've taken the survey I will receive a free 7-day cruise.* I don't know what it says after that because that's when I hang up.
> 
> A free cruise for 30 seconds of my time? Cool! I wonder what they'd give for 2 minutes of my time.


Windows, they must be the same scammers who are calling me.


----------



## oh'mike

bsilvers said:


> That's odd, this is a Scam warning thread yet you can't enter any names? Then who would you be warning people about if you can't name any names? Beware of [xxxxxx] contractor in DFW people!! That would be pretty vague.. Oh well I tried.
> 0 points for me.
> 1 point for crooked contractor.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Brian


If you want to tell how you were duped--that would aid others in avoiding the situation---but WHO duped you is a civil court matter ---


----------



## dawg803

Sadly there has been a lot of contractor scams going on in my are since we got hit with tornadoes last spring. People will flock to these areas offering to fix roofs, get your money and leave. It is has that people will take advantage of those in need. Don't let this happen to you!


----------



## gma2rjc

dawg803 said:


> Sadly there has been a lot of contractor scams going on in my are since we got hit with tornadoes last spring. People will flock to these areas offering to fix roofs, get your money and leave. It is has that people will take advantage of those in need. Don't let this happen to you!


I heard about that happening after Katrina and after hurricanes in Florida. It's a shame that there are people like that.


----------



## gma2rjc

Got this_ IMPORTANT_ email today :huh:. Another scam. By clicking on the links it would probably load a virus on my computer.

 

Virus Notification

A DGTFX Virus has been detected in your sbc_lobal .net http://sbcglobal.net/folders. Your email account has to be upgraded to our new Secured DGTFX anti-virus 2011 version to prevent damages to our web mail log and your important files. Click your reply tab, Fill the columns below and send back to us or your email account will be terminated to avoid spread of the virus.

Email: 
User name: 

 Password: 

Reconfirm Password:
Director of xxxlinkxxx Technical Team. Note that your password will be encrypted with 1024-bit RSA keys for your password safety.

All xxxlinkxxx User Should Reply Now !!

Thank you for your co-operation.

xxxlinkxxx Account Support

Warning Code :ID67565434



I wish the people who send these things out would get a real job. This isn't the 1st time they've sent this to me. And even at that, I took it serious the first time I read it because I was having trouble with my email acct last night. 

Barb


----------



## gma2rjc

Hmm. They sent me another one today. It's the same, except for....

"Your email account has to be upgraded to our new Secured DGTFX anti-virus *2012* version..."

The new 2012 version. Maybe tomorrow they'll offer the 2013 version. :huh:


----------



## Jackofall1

I received one this week misrepresenting ATT and my alleged phone bill for $201.42 please sign in to your account to take care of the billing error.

Looked so very real!

But I don't have an account with ATT.

Mark


----------



## bbo

the original scam:

approached by a guy in black " Do you take this woman ..."


:laughing:




(please don't tell my wife I just posted that ...)


----------



## bbo

oh and I treat any unsolicited email or snail mail or phone call as a scam. 

I give out zero info to people who call me. amazing how people will call you at work and try and get info on your IT structure.


----------



## gma2rjc

bbo said:


> the original scam:
> 
> approached by a guy in black " Do you take this woman ..."
> 
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please don't tell my wife I just posted that ...)


....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

-how much will you give us to stay quiet?-


----------



## bbo

gma2rjc said:


> ....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> -how much will you give us to stay quiet?-


well, it certainly can't be more than 1/2 ... :whistling2:


----------



## gma2rjc

What's that line that Daffy Duck says? "I'm rich! I'm rich! I'm a wealthy miser!"

Well, today is my lucky day. I may never have to work another day in my life. :whistling2:

Here's the letter I received today in an email....


Dear Friend,

My name is James Farid, the branch manager of my bank here. On a routine inspection I discovered a dormant account with a base of $ 15,000,000.00 (fifteen million U.S. dollars). On further investigation I also discovered that the owner of the account died with his wife and their only daughter in a car accident along the city of Cotonou - Seme express way.

He died leaving no beneficiary to the account, my research and review of the account opening file proved that his supposed next of kin died with him in an accident, the bank will approve this money to any foreigner who has information about the account, which I will give to you, because the former operator of this account was a foreigner.

So I need your full cooperation in this transaction, I will provide all the necessary information needed in order to claim this money, but you have to send me your information so that I will trust you for that matter, your full name and address including your contact phone / fax number and occupation.

All I require is your honest cooperation and trust worthy to enable us make this great benefiting transaction successfully. I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. Upon receipt of your reply via my email address: [email protected] I will put things into action immediately. I would appreciate an urgent response indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction successfully.

I eagerly await your response.

Sincerely,

Mr. James Farid.
TEL: +2xxxxx615825


Ain't life Grand?! :glare:


----------



## creeper

////,


----------



## C Alan Co.

*Never pay up front*

Never pay upfront for work and always go with the contractor when he needs materials to make sure he's not overcharging. This is how I was ripped off and never heard from the contractor again.


----------



## creeper

That stupid microsoft one has made its way round the world and back again. I hadn't heard from him in a while, but they're back
If I'm in the mood I will turn it around on him. 
When I asked him to explain very specifically how he thinks he knows My computer has a virus, he gets annoyed and says he's going to shut me down. Ask him how he's going to do that and they just hang up on you.
. Sometimes a really loud burst from a shrill whistle will do the trick


----------



## DangerMouse

Yeah, I cannot believe how many idiot spammers come to this thread and try to spam us! This and the Spam thread! Now, if they were SMART, the BEST way to get their spam on this forum would be to ****YOU WISH!****

DM


----------



## creeper

Thanks Danger. Where would we be without you watching our backs?


----------



## gma2rjc

What do they do, google the word 'spam' and this thread comes up in the search?

A few years ago I started a thread here with the title, "How to make money at home" (or something like that). 

Remember that DM? You guys had to change the title because it attracted too many spammers.


----------



## DangerMouse

gma2rjc said:


> Remember that DM? You guys had to change the title because it attracted too many spammers.


Yup! It's so obvious that all they need to do to spam us here is *pssp psst psp psssst* you know? Then the moderators couldn't do a darn thing about it and I'd have to give up and quit!

DM


----------



## rusty baker

rusty baker said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, it didn't come up on "search". About 3 times a week, I get a call from "card services" They offer to lower your credit card interest. They are just after your numbers. According to authorities, no such company even exists. They are so sophisticated, they can't even be traced. They have a computer program that will make a local number show on caller ID.


 They are still making the calls and our AG says no one can catch them.


----------



## gma2rjc

I got at least 3 calls from them last week. "Hello! This is Rachel from Card Services....". 

With technology changing so fast, maybe someday there will be a way to reach our hands through the phone lines and choke the morons making these calls. :thumbup:


----------



## creeper

gma2rjc said:


> I got at least 3 calls from them last week. "Hello! This is Rachel from Card Services....".
> 
> With technology changing so fast, maybe someday there will be a way to reach our hands through the phone lines and choke the morons making these calls. :thumbup:


A high pitched whistle may make them regret dialing you.

I was giving the microsoft guy a hard time so he threatened to shut my computer down. When I laughed at him he just hung up and I haven't heard from them again since


----------



## DangerMouse

gma2rjc said:


> I got at least 3 calls from them last week. "Hello! This is Rachel from Card Services....".
> 
> With technology changing so fast, maybe someday there will be a way to reach our hands through the phone lines and choke the morons making these calls. :thumbup:


You mean Rachael isn't a real person? But... but... she said if I gave her my information that her and I could go out tonight and celebrate! You mean she's not going to show up? After I took a BATH and EVERYthing??????

....dammit....

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

creeper said:


> A high pitched whistle may make them regret dialing you.
> 
> I was giving the microsoft guy a hard time so he threatened to shut my computer down. When I laughed at him he just hung up and I haven't heard from them again since


Good idea! I think I have a good whistle around here somewhere. I'm going to try it.



DangerMouse said:


> You mean Rachael isn't a real person? But... but... she said if I gave her my information that her and I could go out tonight and celebrate! You mean she's not going to show up? After I took a BATH and EVERYthing??????
> 
> ....dammit....
> 
> DM


:laughing:

Whoa! Wait a minute! Is it even _legal_ for a telemarketer to lie like that? You should report her.


----------



## garethcooper9

Jim F said:


> It goes something like this: You have been selected by the National Scholarship Bureau to receive a $7000.00 scholarship". The caller has a foreign accent and they try to trick college students into wiring them several hundred dollars via Western Union. They have been in operation for several years and have used the same few phone numbers and same phony names. Apparently they are outside of U.S. Jutice Dept's jurisdiction. If you have kids in college beware!


Ooh I know. I got a similar call once. The guy sounded like indian or something like that but he asked me to transfer money via Money Gram. Never ever send money with WU or Money gram. that's the first sign of a scam


----------



## DangerMouse

banana.bread said:


> thank you for starting a forum like this. We all need to know about scammers.


You mean scammers like YOU, right? 

*bye now!*

DM


----------



## kwikfishron

A little over a week ago I placed an ad on Craigslist for a vehicle I have for sale. I had no response until yesterday when I received an e-mail asking if the vehicle was still available, I responded simply with “yes it is” today I received another e-mail from the same person I attached below. 

I have no doubt this is a scam but has anyone seen this one before, do people really fall for this crap?


----------



## gma2rjc

They're scum.

The only _nice_ thing about those idiots is that they have poor grammar skills, which makes it obvious that they're thieves. 

I'm still getting calls from "Rachel at Card Services". I wish the FCC could do something about 'her'.


----------



## DangerMouse

gma2rjc said:


> I'm still getting calls from "Rachel at Card Services". I wish the FCC could do something about 'her'.


Yeah.... that ***** never DID show up for our date. I hope they find her and do mean things to her.....

DM


----------



## bbo

DangerMouse said:


> Yeah.... that ***** never DID show up for our date. I hope they find her and do mean things to her.....
> 
> DM


maybe she didn't show up for your date cause she showed up for mine :whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc

DangerMouse said:


> Yeah.... that ***** never DID show up for our date. I hope they find her and do mean things to her.....
> 
> DM


Yeah! Like, I hope they call her every time she is walking out the door so that she has to run back inside to answer the phone and every time she just steps into the shower or sits down on the commode or is in the middle of changing a messy diaper or...... :laughing:


----------



## ToolSeeker

probably just my area but-Paint any 3 rooms $99 or paint any house for $700 this only gets them in the door then come the add ons. Prep work, washing, patching, ect, ect.


----------



## Obn2012_Aus

If it's too good to be true, then it's definitely a scam. Nothing is too good these days, it's either too good but so expensive, or too good but not true at all.


----------



## AnnContorno

*My Favorite Scam*

The best one is the heavily accented individual who calls and says they are calling about your computer and they know you are getting error messages, then they want you to get into your computer and give them access to your system for them to review your "error messages"...right....I had one nut who kept calling me back all night when I told him I know this is a scam and he argued with me! LOL


----------



## skyroofers

man ! i guess this post saved me from getting scammed ! scary stories


----------



## TheJerk

The funnest way to deal with the phone and door to door scammers is to let them ask how your doing. They asked right?

Well, not to good. You see my son just got arrested for dealing cocaine and heroine in the White House and now he's gonna lose his internship with Obama all over the fact that he was doing it for his lesbian girlfriend that is really dating my grand daughter who just got pregnant when she was gang raped at the blue oyster bar by a bunch of AIDS infected transexuals. Now my wife has left me for my borther who was killed in a skiing accident in Hawaii, seems he fell into a volcano and the rescue services wants me to pay this huge bill for pulling his pieces out of the volcano and I was going to have him shipped home but I got scammed by the funeral home and now theyir holding his ashes and pieces until I can come up with a way to start paying them off. That is why I recently started dealing drugs, but it's getting harder and harder because the cops have bugged my phones and now everytime I call my doctor for a prescription for this nasty infection from my ingrown toenail they raid his office thinking he's my supplier but really it's my daughter's lesbian girlfriends husbands gay partner's dad who is the supplier but I guess I shouldn't tell you that. Recently I found out my mom has the gout and now I have to bathe her twice a day but she weighs 450 lbs, by the way can you help me lift her out of the tub?


----------



## BigJim

TheJerk said:


> The funnest way to deal with the phone and door to door scammers is to let them ask how your doing. They asked right?
> 
> Well, not to good. You see my son just got arrested for dealing cocaine and heroine in the White House and now he's gonna lose his internship with Obama all over the fact that he was doing it for his lesbian girlfriend that is really dating my grand daughter who just got pregnant when she was gang raped at the blue oyster bar by a bunch of AIDS infected transexuals. Now my wife has left me for my borther who was killed in a skiing accident in Hawaii, seems he fell into a volcano and the rescue services wants me to pay this huge bill for pulling his pieces out of the volcano and I was going to have him shipped home but I got scammed by the funeral home and now theyir holding his ashes and pieces until I can come up with a way to start paying them off. That is why I recently started dealing drugs, but it's getting harder and harder because the cops have bugged my phones and now everytime I call my doctor for a prescription for this nasty infection from my ingrown toenail they raid his office thinking he's my supplier but really it's my daughter's lesbian girlfriends husbands gay partner's dad who is the supplier but I guess I shouldn't tell you that. Recently I found out my mom has the gout and now I have to bathe her twice a day but she weighs 450 lbs, by the way can you help me lift her out of the tub?



:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## rossfingal

At least it's nice to know that, there are people out there -
who seem to be more, "situationally", challenged - than myself!!! 

"RF"


----------



## ddawg16

TheJerk said:


> The funnest way to deal with the phone and door to door scammers is to let them ask how your doing. They asked right?
> 
> Well, not to good. You see my son just got arrested for dealing cocaine and heroine in the White House and now he's gonna lose his internship with Obama all over the fact that he was doing it for his lesbian girlfriend that is really dating my grand daughter who just got pregnant when she was gang raped at the blue oyster bar by a bunch of AIDS infected transexuals. Now my wife has left me for my borther who was killed in a skiing accident in Hawaii, seems he fell into a volcano and the rescue services wants me to pay this huge bill for pulling his pieces out of the volcano and I was going to have him shipped home but I got scammed by the funeral home and now theyir holding his ashes and pieces until I can come up with a way to start paying them off. That is why I recently started dealing drugs, but it's getting harder and harder because the cops have bugged my phones and now everytime I call my doctor for a prescription for this nasty infection from my ingrown toenail they raid his office thinking he's my supplier but really it's my daughter's lesbian girlfriends husbands gay partner's dad who is the supplier but I guess I shouldn't tell you that. Recently I found out my mom has the gout and now I have to bathe her twice a day but she weighs 450 lbs, by the way can you help me lift her out of the tub?


And your dog got run over by a door to door salesman.....


----------



## rossfingal

And then -
The "FBI", "ATF", "CIA", NSA", DIA" "the Gestapo", "FEMA", "NKVD", "SEC",
"IRS", "FDA", "FAA","PITA" - and, others -
Showed up at your door, to ask you -
"Why haven't you made a contribution"?!?

(I think the dog got run over by a pickup truck)


----------



## gma2rjc

:laughing: You guys are funny. 

Don't forget the "IRS"! No wait, they don't expect money from us, do they? :huh: 

You have 2,000 posts now Rossi!


----------



## rossfingal

"dawg" -
Hope that darn dog, wasn't you! 

"IRS"?!?
I don't remember bringing up the "Infernal Revnu' Storm-troopers"!
(Your money - is ours!!)

What do you mean "we're funny"?
Funny like clowns?
Funny looking?
Do I look funny to you?!?
(Don't answer that!!)


----------



## InspectorZo

*How about Home Improvement Sales...?*

It starts something like this: “Hi, This is Sam. I’m with “Best Kitchens Ever” and we just completed a kitchen around the corner from you. Maybe you know Joey…? He’s really happy with our work. I was hoping I could come by tomorrow to show you some pictures of great kitchens and discuss the no money down, easy payment options available.”:no::no::no: ... 

InspectorZo



DangerMouse said:


> It seems to me like every day I see or hear about new scams and some jerk is trying to rip us all off. I'd like to start this thread as a place for you to post any scams you have seen or heard about or (hopefully not) been ripped off by. Email scams, Craigslist scams, "certified checks" (which we all SHOULD know by now are 99% fakes) or any other scam you've heard of. Please post warnings here, and perhaps if we can help just ONE person avoid being screwed, we'll have done some good. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks, and I hope this thread goes far!
> 
> DM


----------



## kwikfishron

:clap: Hooray! I won $800,000....or at least my email address did. :wink:




> Guerette, Raymond (JAG/JPG) <[email protected]>
> 9:16 AM (6 hours ago)
> 
> to info
> This Email is to inform you that your email address has just won you $800, 000.00 USD in the ongoing YAHOO& MSN INC & WINDOWS8 LIVE Anniversary promotion draws held last weekend in India 2013. Contact the Fiduciary agent with contact information stated below: Name in full: Address: Occupation: Country: State: Tel/fax: Marital Status:
> NOTE YOUR REPLY SHOULD BE FORWARDED TO THE BELOW EMAIL
> Contact : E-mail[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>)
> Congratulation Once Again!! !


----------



## creeper

I forgot to tell you that you're my new bestie


----------



## rossfingal

Congrats!
Could you also send us your S.S. number -
your bank(s) account number -
and any, appropriate "pin" numbers -
so we can get your, wonderful, windfall to you!

Thanks!


----------



## jammy54

If you own a business, watch out for those fake "By state law, you must register your business ..." letters that look very official and ask for a $XX fee to do so. These are all scams, just go to your state Secretary of State's web site and do it there. 

Also, fake letters after you purchase a property or house to get you a copy of the deed for $XX. Scam! Get them from the Registrar's office for $5-10.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

rusty baker said:


> Or maybe a hand with an extended finger.:whistling2:


 
Rusty.... Not kidding..... where do you find that icon (or whatever it is called)

TIA

Best

Peter


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

HOW ABOUT THE BIG GORILLA SCAM......

If you are in alot of debt and can't ever hope to pay it off, you just start your own bank,....

And then you can take out loans from that bank (because you own it), and pretend to pay off your other debts as they come due, and even spend more money that you've borrowed from that bank....

And that's good for all of us, because the money you're spending is bringing business to all of us and more of us will be employed (even if it is at MacDonalds.....)

And it's really good for you, because you are the world's biggest debtor, and if you keep borrowing from your bank and spending, more money will be in circulation and pretty soon everything will start to cost more.....

And now you will get more revenue for your business and more income, and that more income can be used to pay off your old debt....

Let's say you owed 10000000000000000000, now you are making twice as much and you can pay that off with income that is now twice as much, .....even if it is only worth only 1/2 as much as it was before.

This is even better than counterfitting money, because counterfitting is illegal.

I wonder why no one has thought of this


Best


----------



## gma2rjc

Most of us probably read our credit card statements each month, but if you don't, here's something to pay attention to - charges of exactly $9.84 ...

http://www.bbb.org/council/news-eve...your-credit-card-statement-for-these-charges/


----------



## FixItFranky

All great info, thanks everyone!!


----------



## creeper

In this email I just received the kind folks at the bank forgot to ask for other important information. I guess I will just go ahead and include my drivers licence, SIN number and Health Card number.

Err wait a minute...wouldn't the bank visa services already have my visa number..DOH !










*Dear CIBC customer*,

*Please read this important information for cardholders!*

To ensure your CIBC Visa credit card security, it is important that you protect you Visa card with a personal password. Please take a moment and create your *Verified by Visa password*.

Verified by Visa service works to ensure that you alone can use your credit card online when shopping at participating merchants.

Simply activate your card and create your personal password. You'll get the added confidence that your Visa card is safe when you shop at participating online stores.








Click on "







You will be prompted to enter your CIBC VISA credit card information 







Choose and confirm your Verified by Visa password and click "Next"


----------



## bbo

^^^ you might want to edit your post to remove that link.


----------



## richo1234

:surrender::surrender::surrender::thumbup:seems i have a long lost relative in nigeria who wants to give me loads of cash
funny that i have english background and live in australia
these clowns want to come up with some new material


----------



## IslandGuy

Any telephone calls from "Card Services" and no matter how many times you tell them, they're not taking you off their list.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

IslandGuy said:


> Any telephone calls from "Card Services" and no matter how many times you tell them, they're not taking you off their list.


Yes.....^^^^^.... I've tried everything to get off.... threatened with having their number and turning them in...... punching thru the number and farm-boying it to eat their time up,,,,punching their response number and putting the phone down...... rude swearing to them,..... anybody have any really good advice..... 

(I don't even carry a card balance.... are they just offshore and non-enforceable operators?)


----------



## gma2rjc

There's really nothing you can do to get "Card Services" to stop calling. The best thing you can do is, like MTN said, eat up their time. They hang up 1/10th of a second after they figure out that you're messing with them.

I've had people with a Middle Eastern accent calling me from "Microsoft" telling me that they've detected viruses in my computer. This is a little different than the card services calls. These guys/gals are in no hurry to get off the phone. 

One time I kept one of them on the phone for 30 minutes. About half-way through the call he asked me if I'm trying to make a fool of him. Probably because of the stupid things I was saying to him. I said, "Yes! Yes I am. Because I've tried telling you people to stop calling me and you keep calling anyway." 

It didn't phase him. He stayed on the phone as long as I kept b.s.'ing him and I finally told him I had to hang up.

At one point he mentioned something about a 'malicious' virus in my computer and I replied, "Militia? The militia is getting into my computer?" That annoyed him a little bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16

Gma....I did the same thing once. Bit in my case I was trying to see what they were after. 

They want you to make some system changes as to what file extensions do what. Then they want you to download a 'program' that will fix your 'problem'. The program is most likely malware or a tracking program. 

They hung up pretty quick when they realized I wasn't doing anything....I was actually surfing while telling them "ok, what next?"


----------



## gma2rjc

These phony 'card services' calls just keep getting more annoying. Now, when they call, it's my name and my phone number that show up on the caller ID.


----------



## steveinNEPA

My favorite one came today. 

*insert middle eastern accent*
"Hello, does your computer turn on"
Yea, it does. 
"Ok, we are from microsoft operating systems and there is a problem with your security"
No, there isnt. Now please tell me where in the middle east you are...
"We are with microsoft Operationg systems security department"

This went on for about 25 minutes, until I eventually had my fill of giving this idiot the run around, and without skipping a beat I went from speaking english asking him a question about who he was with to saying, Can you say that again?, In Farsi... He said go to hell and hung up the phone lol.


----------



## ddawg16

steveinNEPA said:


> My favorite one came today.
> 
> *insert middle eastern accent*
> "Hello, does your computer turn on"
> Yea, it does.
> "Ok, we are from microsoft operating systems and there is a problem with your security"
> No, there isnt. Now please tell me where in the middle east you are...
> "We are with microsoft Operationg systems security department"
> 
> This went on for about 25 minutes, until I eventually had my fill of giving this idiot the run around, and without skipping a beat I went from speaking english asking him a question about who he was with to saying, Can you say that again?, In Farsi... He said go to hell and hung up the phone lol.


I played their game last year....I wanted to see what they were wanting to do. Basically, they want you to change the extension that windows looks at for exe files. Next they have you download their program which basically hijacks your computer. Because you changed the extension Windows looks for, you can't execute your normal exe files..

Now, we just don't answer the phone.


----------



## gma2rjc

SteveinNEPA, that's the same bonehead that calls my house. They'll call almost every day for a few weeks or so and then they give it a break for a few weeks and leave me alone. 

"I am cawdeen flum Miclosuft and we noticed dat you hab militias birus on your computer."

One of the times when he called, I really was having a lot of trouble with my computer. I'm glad I didn't fall for the scam.


----------



## ddawg16

gma2rjc said:


> SteveinNEPA, that's the same bonehead that calls my house. They'll call almost every day for a few weeks or so and then they give it a break for a few weeks and leave me alone.
> 
> "I am cawdeen flum Miclosuft and we noticed dat you hab militias birus on your computer."
> 
> One of the times when he called, I really was having a lot of trouble with my computer. I'm glad I didn't fall for the scam.


Just tell them you're running Linux


----------



## BigJim

If we don't know who is calling we don't answer the phone, most of these calls are robo calls anyway.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

For those of you that like to entertain yourself with these people try this.

This is an in family story that I won't get into but I did discover the technique by accident. If this offends anyone with a speech or hearing impediment I apologize. It is not intended to demeanor anyone although I myself do have a severe hearing loss and my family says I'm a natural in the speech department. 

The technique: when answering the phone, press the tip of your tongue against the gums of your front teeth about where the teeth and gums meet and keep it there. You voice will sound something similar to this - Helwo - when you say hello.

WARNING: at some point during the conversation you will be inclined to laugh but you can't as that will blow your cover.:laughing:

After the caller gives a portion their introduction speech, cut him/her short and ask them to speak up please, besides having a severe speech impediment you are very hard of hearing. They will usually increase the decibels a good percent and ask if this is better. Your reply of course is, " maybe wust aw wittle ". After a minute of this conversation you often hear a "CLICK".

Now you can laugh and get back to your favorite form, DIY.


----------



## 47_47

gma2rjc said:


> These phony 'card services' calls just keep getting more annoying. Now, when they call, it's my name and my phone number that show up on the caller ID.


What's worse is when they send out your name and number out on the caller ID and call your neighbors. Had an irate call from a neighbor one last week. Called the phone company and not a thing they can do about it.:furious:


----------



## ddawg16

I'm getting pretty fed up with the lack of enforcement by the FCC regarding the DNC list and bogus caller ID names. 

The next time I get a call to get my carpet cleaned, I'm going to give them the address of the trailer trash neighbor and when they show up I'll have the news crew with me....and once I have the name of the company, I'll drag them into court.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

ddawg16 said:


> I'm getting pretty fed up with the lack of enforcement by the FCC regarding the DNC list and bogus caller ID names.
> 
> The next time I get a call to get my carpet cleaned, I'm going to give them the address of the trailer trash neighbor and when they show up I'll have the news crew with me....and once I have the name of the company, I'll drag them into court.


Good idea.....

Maybe we need a thread of "great places to send them".

If I was in Nevada, maybe send them to a cathouse. Any suggestions

Best


----------



## steveinNEPA

Send them to a foreclosed house. have a camera waiting...


----------



## 47_47

1600 Pennsylvania Ave


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Maybe a grow/meth house..... let'm get their butts shot up....


----------



## gma2rjc

47_47, it's disturbing to think that they'll call neighbors. :furious:

I got a call this morning and the caller ID said, "EXCHANGESTUDENTS". So I answered it to tell them to take my name and number off of their list. Of course it was a recording and then it said to push 1. So I did and it rang 3 or 4 times and a woman said, "Hello?" and there was a pause, so I said hello and waited for her to start talking, which she didn't. So I said, "You called?". She said, "I didn't call you" and hung up on me. 

What is that all about? Do they go to the trouble of setting up a robo call, making up a name and number to show up on the caller ID and then make it forward to a complete strangers house? There must be some kind of benefit they get out of it, but what?



> BigJim; If we don't know who is calling we don't answer the phone, most of these calls are robo calls anyway.


I think I'll start doing this too Jim.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

OK.... So I got another Microsoft call..... this time I tried an earlier suggestion.....I pretended real/interest concern.... said I had to run downstairs and get the computer and boot up..... and left him on the line.

I doubt they will strike me from their call list, ...... but "hope springs eternal in the human heart".

Best


----------



## gma2rjc

That's funny! I bet they waited a long time before they finally hung up. They're strange.


----------



## TimothyJ

Amen to this. i hate scams, ruins hard working people.


----------



## Edw

*Craigslsit Scam*

I tried to sell a set of tires on Craigslist. All replies were attempts to scam. Watch out!


----------



## bjbatlanta

When a telemarketer calls I tell them I'm in the middle of something, but if they'll give me their home number I'll call them back when I get a chance. Standard reply is "you can't call me at home" to which I reply "Why not?? You called me at home." Then hang up. They usually don't call back.


----------



## jagans

DangerMouse said:


> I'd be suspicious of ANYONE who WANTS money to GIVE me money! :laughing:
> 
> DM


My Dad, and my Grandfather, Both Good Carpenters now both stardust, told me the same thing

"There Ain't no free Lunch"

Well, I guess there is if you are the right flavor, but I'm Vanilla.


----------



## rusty baker

Some spammer just called asking about my home computer. Told her I didn't have one "they are evil". She hung up.


----------



## bjbatlanta

The next time you get a call from a "blocked" or "unknown"number, answer it and whisper "it's done, but there's blood everywhere"!! Then hang up.....


----------



## mrs fix it

rusty baker said:


> Check your phone bills. There is a company, IDL communications, sticking charges from $12.95 to $44.95 on people's phone bills. This is a fradulent company. They offer nothing for the charge. If you call them they try to say they are providing internet service, call waiting or other things but they don't. It's a fight but you can get the charges removed. If you don't, it will charge you forever.


This is very true, my son was getting scammed for months by this company, I only found out because I found a bill laying around the house. My son of coarse said, " I never read my statement" I blew a gasket! Took hours of pain staking phone calls to get them to stop, in the end I called his bank and made a fraud charge.

Mary Jane Baker, Silk painter and general handy-woman


----------



## IslandGuy

I went to a website to download and print a common legal form. Paid via credit card, and then noticed (after 4 months) they were charging me the fee every month for 4 months. I called their customer service number and they only agreed to stop future charges, and the refund the most recent, but it's too late to do anything about the previous 2 months. American Express took care of it. 

Moral: ALWAYS read your bills!


----------



## fbmbirds

o my that is scary


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

IslandGuy said:


> I went to a website to download and print a common legal form. Paid via credit card, and then noticed (after 4 months) they were charging me the fee every month for 4 months. I called their customer service number and they only agreed to stop future charges, and the refund the most recent, but it's too late to do anything about the previous 2 months. American Express took care of it.
> 
> Moral: ALWAYS read your bills!


Moral TWO: Always pay with a credit card, and print/take screen capture of any internet purchases.


(Years ago, we received long distance bills from ATT for cell phone charges out of area.... I had screen capture shots of the coverage area... and finally saved $400 in charges. This was ATT, and best I understood, they honestly had a wrong coverage map when I purchased the service... I don't think it was intentional...)

Best


----------



## de-nagorg

There is a new one going on in my community. 

they call saying that they are from the Sheriff's office and I have skipped jury duty, and have been fined , I am to send a certified registered letter with the fine to a Foreign post office. 

Do they really think that I am this dumb?:no::no:

ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

de-nagorg said:


> There is a new one going on in my community.
> 
> they call saying that they are from the Sheriff's office and I have skipped jury duty, and have been fined , I am to send a certified registered letter with the fine to a Foreign post office.
> 
> Do they really think that I am this dumb?:no::no:
> 
> ED


I wonder if you can print a phony check (name and account number phony) on the printer and send to them.... at least they would get their bank charges back against them??????????

Just a dumb idea that came to me.....


----------



## originalhandy

I always ask what they're wearing when they call, ask em what they smell like and if they mind that I'm touching myself listening to them talk. They eventually hang up.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiragui

I got the Microsoft scam phone call a few days ago, I picked up the phone and a lady with a really strong Indian accent started speaking:

Lady: Hello, can I speak to Mr Johnson please?
Me: Certainly, which first name?
Lady: Mr Caroline Johnson.
Me: Err, okay. Can I say who is calling?
Lady: My name is Victor, and I am calling about your Microsoft computer...
Me: Buh-bye! *Hangs up*

At least I could have a chuckle about that one!


----------



## kwikfishron

I've received two of these emails in the last 24 hrs which appeared to come from Amazon.com (logo and links didn't paste). I'm pretty active on Amazon so I took notice. 

I didn't click on any of the links from this email but I did go to Amazon and I was defiantly "not" locked out. I changed my password though (just because).

The Amazon logo was pretty close but was still not quite right. :wink:

Notice the typos. 




> Your Account has limitation! You can resolve this now .
> 
> Dear Client,
> It looks like someone else may have acces to your account, so we've temporarily locked it to keep your personal informations in safe. To unlock your account, you may need to pass a security check. Note that attempting to access someone else's is a violation of 's terms. It may also be illegal.
> 
> To reset your account access please enter the link below :
> 
> Reset my account. Having troubles with login? try from here.
> 
> Yours sincerely,


----------



## medinis

Very good ideas I found in this forum


----------



## jagans

Jim F said:


> It goes something like this: You have been selected by the National Scholarship Bureau to receive a $7000.00 scholarship". The caller has a foreign accent and they try to trick college students into wiring them several hundred dollars via Western Union. They have been in operation for several years and have used the same few phone numbers and same phony names. Apparently they are outside of U.S. Jutice Dept's jurisdiction. If you have kids in college beware!


Anyone who falls for this has no business in college. They should be picking fly crap out of pepper balls for 5 cents an hour.


----------



## gma2rjc

jagans said:


> ...... They should be picking fly crap out of pepper balls for 5 cents an hour.


...... :lol:


----------



## ddawg16

I just got an email from my bank this morning telling me my internet access was locked due to 3 failed attempts to log into it.

Of course I didn't click on the password reset link in the email....though it looked legit due to the senders address (real address)

I attempted to log on (using my own links)...sure enough, locked. Did the password reset (even stronger pw)....then called the security/fraud dept.

She said the odds are good that someone had the wrong user name (typed mine by mistake) and that is why it failed.

Maybe....maybe not..

Anyway, we are going to change all of our passwords tonight...and maybe change our log on ID.

BTW...I checked the activity and there was nothing amiss.....and it's a good example of why I NEVER use my debit card for normal purchases....


----------



## garykerr

Beware this issues will be very unconditional way to protect the cyber zone and analysis the interior scam rights to destroy .


----------



## ddawg16

garykerr said:


> Beware this issues will be very unconditional way to protect the cyber zone and analysis the interior scam rights to destroy .


Who? What? Huh?


----------



## jagans

garykerr said:


> Beware this issues will be very unconditional way to protect the cyber zone and analysis the interior scam rights to destroy .


Why is a bird? Because a shoemaker makes short pants in the summer, of course!


----------



## ToolSeeker

Got a red white and blue striped envelope in the mail today inside was a 10 or 12 page letter telling me they have been watching me for 3 years. And guess what I'm just the type person they are looking for. Now what are the odds on that. 

I have now been selected to join a SECRET SOCIETY. Opps now I've told you, hope they don't have to kill me. Anyway it's all free, how lucky can 1 guy get, I get a 1200 page book that will open all the secrets for love, wealth, and happiness. OH happy day, So I look them up and they are out of Dallas Texas and there will be a one time dues of ONLY $140. 

If you notice my posting changes it will be because I'm now so rich from reading this book that I hired someone to do my typing. Anybody looking for a job?


----------



## Bigbluefrog

*Scam*

How about the email from someone on your contact list that says Hey I am stuck in Africa and lost my passport and id.

Please wire me funds quick, I am desperate.

This from my MIL- Maybe she can stay there!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
True story- My nephew is brilliant but lacks common sense

Guy from foreign country calls him via cell, states his computer has been infected with a horrible virus and asks for remote control:thumbdown:
He gives them control and they mess with his pc and lock it up
NOw they ask for his credit card number to fix it:wallbash:
Einstein wakes up and turns off his pc (Seriously He is a genius)
Tech savy friend rescues him~~~~~~

Make money from home
Pay $35 for start up kit
assemble electonic gismos
they fail inspection

Out of your Money!!!

~~~~~~~

Pyramid schemes
The only one getting rich is the one on top of the pyramid!
The bottom peeps are required to buy X amount of product a month


----------



## sparkey14

just be careful!


----------



## ddawg16

New one today.

Got a prerecorded call telling me it was the fraud dept.

"If you are the card holder please press 1 to be transferred to our fraud department"
"Please enter the # of your credit card"

That is when I hung up. Yea, right.


----------



## ddawg16

Got this email today



> As Thanksgiving nears we want to advise you that our online shop has an order addressed to you. You may pick it in any store of Target.com closest to you within four days.
> 
> Please, open the link for full order information.
> 
> Always yours,
> Target.com


The 'link' takes you an adware site and will cause malware to be loaded on your 

The first clue is was a scam was that I would never order anything by mail from Target.


----------



## gma2rjc

Plus the fact that the email is 11 months early, or one month late, however you want to look at it.


----------



## ddawg16

gma2rjc said:


> Plus the fact that the email is 11 months early, or one month late, however you want to look at it.


Actually, that email was in my junk folder....been there awhile.


----------



## Zyclone

Good thread, thanks.


----------



## francote

I seem to be a magnet for these scams, thanks to everyone for highlighting some of them.


----------



## gma2rjc

Well, this old 'trick' backfired... Whenever I get a call from a company soliciting windows, doors, gutters, etc. I fib and tell them that I rent my house. They don't bother calling me after that.

Yesterday I got a call from someone asking if I heat my house with gas or electricity. I told her, "I don't know, I rent". She had no more questions for me.

Today, I got an automated call asking if I'm ready to buy a new home. 

I think yesterdays caller put me on a list for realtor's.


----------



## ddawg16

gma2rjc said:


> Well, this old 'trick' backfired... Whenever I get a call from a company soliciting windows, doors, gutters, etc. I fib and tell them that I rent my house. They don't bother calling me after that.
> 
> Yesterday I got a call from someone asking if I heat my house with gas or electricity. I told her, "I don't know, I rent". She had no more questions for me.
> 
> Today, I got an automated call asking if I'm ready to buy a new home.
> 
> I think yesterdays caller put me on a list for realtor's.


Next time tell them you are a Section 8 renter.


----------



## ddawg16

And I got this email 2 days ago.....talk about luck....



> Greetings,
> Mrs. Evelyn Ira Curry who will split the second largest lottery jackpot in U.S. history has just commenced her 2015 Cash/Charity Donation programme. now donating to people,
> Your e-mail address is attached to ticket number: 56475600545188 You Have Been enlisted as a beneficiary for a Personal Donation, from Mrs. Evelyn Ira Curry immediately reply for more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In God we trust"


In case you are wondering how this scam works, follow this link.

https://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=88820&start=0

Once they get you conversing with them, they want you to open up a new account....it just so happens a new account requires a min of $750 deposit.....care to guess what will happen to that $750 once you put it in and give the account info to the scammers?


----------



## gma2rjc

ddawg16 said:


> And I got this email 2 days ago.....talk about luck....
> 
> In case you are wondering how this scam works, follow this link.
> 
> https://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=88820&start=0
> 
> Once they get you conversing with them, they want you to open up a new account....it just so happens a new account requires a min of $750 deposit.....*care to guess what will happen to that $750 once you put it in and give the account info to the scammers?*


My guess - they return the $750 to you and show up at your front door to present you with 1/2 of the lottery money? :whistling2:

No?


----------



## ddawg16

gma2rjc said:


> My guess - they return the $750 to you and show up at your front door to present you with 1/2 of the lottery money? :whistling2:
> 
> No?


:no:

:bangin:

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## de-nagorg

gma2rjc said:


> Well, this old 'trick' backfired... Whenever I get a call from a company soliciting windows, doors, gutters, etc. I fib and tell them that I rent my house. They don't bother calling me after that.
> 
> Yesterday I got a call from someone asking if I heat my house with gas or electricity. I told her, "I don't know, I rent". She had no more questions for me.
> 
> Today, I got an automated call asking if I'm ready to buy a new home.
> 
> I think yesterdays caller put me on a list for realtor's.


 I ask them how they plan to put windows on a cave, then ask if they can help me move my rock door, as I am getting old and have trouble rolling it away sometimes. :yes::yes:


----------



## SPS-1

Woodsmith said:


> You get calls from Microsoft? ;-)


\

I even call a call from Windows once. Really ticked me off having my time wasted by a guy who is too stupid to know the difference between the product and the company. Windows detected a problem with my computer. I said "oh, can you hold for a second, somebody at the door...." and put the phone on the countertop. About 20 minutes later I was walking by the phone again and hung up the phone. A few seconds later, the phone rings -- he says "We must have been cut off". I say "sorry........ oh wait can you hold for just a second", and put the phone back down on the countertop. He wastes my time --- I waste his.

Doesn't work on the Air Duct Cleaning outfit though. Nothing stops them from calling again, and again, and again,


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Have you guys encountered the robo dialed calls that immediately disconnect...

I think that a lot of those credit call callers etc, , that I've put on with a fake conversation in order to get off a call list, have somehow coded me to still robo call... but hang up immediately.

For all our GD gov regulation, I think a nice law would be that commercial callers must post their address, or make themselves easily traceable.

I bet if we could show up at their place of business, I'm sure I could convince them to stop calling.

Or maybe that if someone can call out, they must accept calls...not on hold,or some disincentive for non- answer... then we could pepper them back. 

At least in my experience, the gov's no call list is just another failed fiasco/BS.


----------



## BigJim

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I bet if we could show up at their place of business, I'm sure I could convince them to stop calling.


Won't work, the teller window is too small to get through and the door to the back where they are is locked.


----------



## gma2rjc

I just read this on another website and thought I'd post it here. It says it was written by Andy Rooney...

*"Do you ever get those annoying phone calls with no one on the other end? 

This is a telemarketing technique where a machine makes phone calls and records the time of day when a person answers the phone. 

This technique is used to determine the best time of day for a "real" sales person to call back and get someone at home. 

What you can do after answering, if you notice there is no one there, is to immediately start hitting your # button on the phone, 6 or 7 times, as quickly as possible. This confuses the machine that dialed the call and it kicks your number out of their system. Since doing this, my phone calls have decreased dramatically."
*
I don't get telemarketer or otherwise annoying phone calls _every_ day, but today there were 5 of them. I'm going to use the # sign thing - it can't hurt to try!


----------



## ddawg16

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Have you guys encountered the robo dialed calls that immediately disconnect...
> 
> I think that a lot of those credit call callers etc, , that I've put on with a fake conversation in order to get off a call list, have somehow coded me to still robo call... but hang up immediately.
> 
> * For all our GD gov regulation, I think a nice law would be that commercial callers must post their address, or make themselves easily traceable*.
> 
> I bet if we could show up at their place of business, I'm sure I could convince them to stop calling.
> 
> Or maybe that if someone can call out, they must accept calls...not on hold,or some disincentive for non- answer... then we could pepper them back.
> 
> At least in my experience, the gov's no call list is just another failed fiasco/BS.


It is a federal crime to transmit a false caller ID. But seeing how all of these companies are violating the laws anyway, think they care? 

VOIP really opened up a lot of business opportunities.


----------



## BigJim

There is one who calls here 7-10 times a day, and the number that comes up is my own.


----------



## jimn

I avoid annoying calls entirely. If I don't recognize the number or the caller ID doesn't come as a friend of mine or my workplace, I don't answer the phone period. If it's some one who really needs to reach me, they will leave a message on the answering machine and I will call them back. I guess I just don't feel the need to answer a telephone everytime it rings. Now, if it were my business phone that would be a different story.


----------



## hotrod351

i got so tired of the calls that i finally started to wait for them to come on the line, then i simply say = looser, loooser. seems to be working because calls are way way down. after all who wants to be called a looser. if enough people start calling them the looser they are maybe they will stop. i dont think id want to hear being called a looser 50 times a day, or even once.


----------



## BigJim

jimn01 said:


> I avoid annoying calls entirely. If I don't recognize the number or the caller ID doesn't come as a friend of mine or my workplace, I don't answer the phone period. If it's some one who really needs to reach me, they will leave a message on the answering machine and I will call them back. I guess I just don't feel the need to answer a telephone everytime it rings. Now, if it were my business phone that would be a different story.


Exactly the same thing I do, If I don't have the number in my phone, it don't get answered unless it is our doctor.


----------



## 1985gt

We get a ton of different calls on our business phone, marketing, google this and that, secured business loans, ect. We have started the habit of just putting them on hold. Now if there was a better way to stop getting all the random secured loan faxes.


----------



## Walt78

Craigslist is the worse, if you're ever looking for a job on there and see a 'personal assistant' post, draw caution!


----------



## ben's plumbing

1985gt said:


> We get a ton of different calls on our business phone, marketing, google this and that, secured business loans, ect. We have started the habit of just putting them on hold. Now if there was a better way to stop getting all the random secured loan faxes.


 we filled out paper work one time...with nutty names and addresses all false and faxed it back ..did not get anymore:laughing::laughing::laughing: after that


----------



## gma2rjc

gma2rjc said:


> I just read this on another website and thought I'd post it here. It says it was written by Andy Rooney...
> 
> *"Do you ever get those annoying phone calls with no one on the other end?
> 
> This is a telemarketing technique where a machine makes phone calls and records the time of day when a person answers the phone.
> 
> This technique is used to determine the best time of day for a "real" sales person to call back and get someone at home.
> 
> What you can do after answering, if you notice there is no one there, is to immediately start hitting your # button on the phone, 6 or 7 times, as quickly as possible. This confuses the machine that dialed the call and it kicks your number out of their system. Since doing this, my phone calls have decreased dramatically."
> *
> I don't get telemarketer or otherwise annoying phone calls _every_ day, but today there were 5 of them. I'm going to use the # sign thing - it can't hurt to try!


I'm finding out that hitting the # button repeatedly hasn't stopped them from calling.


----------



## gma2rjc

"Microsoft Technical Support" just called me again about the "virus" on my computer. The guy asked if I'm the person who uses the computer at my house. I said, "We don't have a computer here. We are Amish and we don't have a computer, electricity or a phone." :laughing:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

gma2rjc said:


> "Microsoft Technical Support" just called me again about the "virus" on my computer. The guy asked if I'm the person who uses the computer at my house. I said, "We don't have a computer here. We are Amish and we don't have a computer, electricity or a phone." :laughing:


I've been telling them.... Oh wow.... hang on..let me grab the computer and boot up,

then go on with what I was doing.

I think it has slowed them down... have no idea how long they stay on....

Best


----------



## Bigbluefrog

It would be fun to give the phone to my grandchild..who says hi and whats that over and over again..


----------



## hotrod351

i always like the phone call telling me im ok,d for $250,000.00 even if i have bad credit and only been in business for three months, and also update my google account, even though i dont have one. these idiots that try this on people just show how stupid people can be, for anyone to sit on the phone day and night trying to pull this on people, well they have to be the dumbest morons on the planet, i have way better things to do then to listen to people tell me im a looser and slam the phone down on me. just what kind of mentality does it take to have a pretend job like this. good thing is that they will never have to give up there food stamps, welfare or section eight housing because they will never make any money at it.


----------



## ProjectJack

great idea


----------



## Suzanne99

If you have AT&T internet service, and you use their Connect Tech technical support (that you pay extra for), be aware that scammers somehow get your phone number after you use that service to resolve a problem. The scammer calls later, pretending to be Connect Tech following up about your problem and service. I almost fell for it. I reported it to AT&T but, as usual, just got someone in another country who just patronized me and did nothing.


----------



## fixrite

Over here in British Columbia ( Vancouver Island to be precise) we have been targeted buy people posing as the CRA ( Canada Revenue Agency) stating you owe taxes and must immediately pay or you will be arrested tomorrow. And you are instructed to go to the store and by pre-paid credit cards totally the amount you owe. So...... I like to have a little fun with them. BTW every one that calls has an east indian accent. So do you see where I am going with this? Well I start off talking with a thick indian accent and apologize for not paying my taxes giving the excuse that most of my taxi cabs have been breaking down and I have not been making any money lately. After apologizing for about 5 minutes I change accents to one of a thick scotish accent. You would think they would notice, but they are so focused on getting the money they don't notice. They ask me if I have a cell phone so they can talk with me while I get the cards from the store. All the while he is telling me how much he is helping me stay out of jail, and protecting my credit rating. When I tell him I don't have a cell phone he says he will have to ask his supervisor if he can allow me to call him back once I have the cards. When he comes back on the line once again I change to a very British accent, again goes unnoticed. I tell him we have been on the phone for so long that my cordless phone battery is almost dead and we could get cut off and if that happens he will have to wait for my battery to charge before he can call me back. I am so very apologetic for the bad phone. I hang up on him in mid sentence of him telling me when he will call me back. I begin laughing my arse off thinking of what to say when he calls me back. Yup he calls back in 45 minutes. I answer the phone with my best chinese accent stating there is no one here with the name he is asking for. I hang up and go about my day knowing I have kept some one wishing to prey on another human being too busy to do what they want to do, so who is scamming whom??????????? See the things a retired person can come up with, lots of free time to play with the idiots.


----------



## Marqed97

Locally just recently, we've had call scams impersonating the local utility, asking for payment of an overdue balance immediately by (of course) credit card. 

Apparently the same folks pulling that one have been showing up in pairs on peoples' doorsteps saying payment is needed immediately or they will pull the meter then and there. The balls on these guys!

Last week I had a call from Texas. I let it go to voicemail and it was a computerized voice saying that this is a courtesy call from Chase Credit Cards, your account is past due, please call xxx-xxx-xxxx immediately to speak to a representative. 

I googled the number, and my usual resource was split 50/50 on it's authenticity. So I called the number I have for Chase (that IS real), verified everything is hunky-dorey, and that they hadn't called me in months from any of their departments. 

So I called the given number from our blocked house phone, and it said 'Welcome to Chase, please enter your 16 digit card number so we can assist you". I've NEVER had to enter any part of my card number (let alone the whole thing) in any of my dealings with any card company. I put in a fake number (123456789etc) and repeated it 4x before it 'transferred' me to a representative named 'John'. I told him I was an investigator from JPMorgan Chase Credit Cards, and Just which Chase department was he with? 

He hung up so fast you could hear the air whistle past the phone on the way down. Fun stuff. 

I tried again, twice, same guy, same result.


----------



## ArtisanKitchens

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ddawg16

Marqed97 said:


> Locally just recently, we've had call scams impersonating the local utility, asking for payment of an overdue balance immediately by (of course) credit card.
> 
> Apparently the same folks pulling that one have been showing up in pairs on peoples' doorsteps saying payment is needed immediately or they will pull the meter then and there. The balls on these guys!
> 
> Last week I had a call from Texas. I let it go to voicemail and it was a computerized voice saying that this is a courtesy call from Chase Credit Cards, your account is past due, please call xxx-xxx-xxxx immediately to speak to a representative.
> 
> I googled the number, and my usual resource was split 50/50 on it's authenticity. So I called the number I have for Chase (that IS real), verified everything is hunky-dorey, and that they hadn't called me in months from any of their departments.
> 
> So I called the given number from our blocked house phone, and it said 'Welcome to Chase, please enter your 16 digit card number so we can assist you". I've NEVER had to enter any part of my card number (let alone the whole thing) in any of my dealings with any card company. I put in a fake number (123456789etc) and repeated it 4x before it 'transferred' me to a representative named 'John'. I told him I was an investigator from JPMorgan Chase Credit Cards, and Just which Chase department was he with?
> 
> He hung up so fast you could hear the air whistle past the phone on the way down. Fun stuff.
> 
> I tried again, twice, same guy, same result.


I thought I was the only one who pulled those tricks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ann34

I also always have problems with craigslist.


----------



## cultivate

Thanks


----------



## IamKnight

My favorite are the Microsoft scammers calling from India .


----------



## IamKnight

Sadly , we live in a world that is far different than that which our parents and grand parent grew up in .


----------



## jimn

Human nature is what is . One of Connecticut's nicknames is the Nutmeg State. Lore tells us that name can from traveling spice sellers back in the pre 20th century would sell wooden balls designed to look like a nutmeg along with real nutmegs. So scammers and cheats have been around for a long time . Ever watch the movie the "Tin Men"? I think we all tend to lock at the past through rose colored glasses . They kind of distort the view.


----------



## tim999

Any phone call from IRS. They say you are being sued and to call this number. IRS notifies by snail mail. For a suit you must be served with papers.

Any call from Microsoft saying you have a virus and you need to download their program.


----------



## ToolSeeker

The IRS scam is alive and well I just got a call 2 nights ago.


----------



## 47_47

ToolSeeker said:


> The IRS scam is alive and well I just got a call 2 nights ago.


Me too


----------



## de-nagorg

There is one going around here, 

They call and say they are Deputy "Mcfuzz" and you have missed jury duty, you have been fined $150.00, Send it to BLAH BLAH BLAH by instant Western Union.

ED


----------



## shan1289

All kinds of phone calls, and sometimes in our neighborhood we even get people walking door to door handing out phony business cards.


----------



## Dan Brown

Chrisn you have just taken the "typing out of my keyboard" i was going to say something about a king/millionaire who lives in nigeria and wants to offer you 10 000 000!!! :')


----------



## mvelic

My father in-law gets a call once a week from someone claiming to be Microsoft Rep needing remote access to his computer to fix a virus that his computer is infected with lol


----------



## BriarVance

Thanks for the tips. I suggest not to trust anyone and beware of the scammers. Take care guys.


----------



## VChucks

*Re: Scam warnings! OM-G!*

I've been hit with a few this year!. First came the 'scholarship award' callers, who just wanted a little 'transfer fee' for that $7000 check. Fortunately, I was short of that extra $250. Then came the employment agency reps, who saw my resume on -fill-in-the-blank, and wanted a whole lot of information. Then came a few nice folks with clipboards, who wanted to be paid for painting the numbers on the street curb; apparently the game had got so rich that participants were bumping into each other. Naturally, the Boy Scouts are not doing this- or some of their other fund raisers anymore. Fix Your PC- man alive! we found extra wiring was linking us to a network that was spoofing the bank, the credit card company, and even our own phone number. No more online bill pay. I feel like I've stepped back 30 years. Now if I can just remember how to write letters. (*#$%@(!


----------



## ThatTreeGuy

Wow thanks for this, will be on the lookout.

Cheers!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Here's a very topical scam....

6 months ago, I walked into my relatively new and local WELLS FARGO bank.

I was solicited by an account manager to open a WF credit card... with the enticement of 5% rebate on ALL purchases for 6 months.

(I have plenty of credit cards, but we have recently moved with a lot of pending purchases, so I and my wife obliged. Interestingly the manager wanted to sit-in for "training" with the account manager.)

Along with this, the account manager also wanted to sign us up for credit card insurance program (if I got sick or injured type insurance) which he assured us that there was NO fees/charges if we paid off the card monthly. So we said OK.

I specifically asked for the associated paperwwork, and only received what he had entered on the computer, and he said we would get the full disclosures and terms in the mail.

Well, the cards and disclosures came, and the fine print of the insurance disclosed there was a fee on ALL purchases (not just carried balances). Furthermore, the credit card disclosed that the 5% rebate was ONLY FOR GROCERIES.

I went back to the bank to discuss.

The account manager called WF rebate division and I was again assured that the rebate was 5% on EVERYTHING for six months.

Upon calling the "insurance" dept, he said they had changed the terms and their fees were on all charges. We promptly cancelled it.

Subsequently, after several billing periods (as it takes several billing cycles to post your rebate) THE CARD INDEED ONLY POSTS 5% REWARD FOR GROCERY PURCHASES ONLY.

Now....This does not rise to the degree of fraud of fabricating accounts (that our governmental watch dogs at CFPB neglected for 5 years) but never the less , the DECEPTIVE (possibly fraudulent) practices at a formerly respected national bank, HAS NOT STOPPED AT ALL.

Was I hurt?... only to a minor amount of time applying for a credit card, time visiting the bank several times, time and effort to read the small print in a long and confusing terms disclosure, and using their less preferable card for purchases for which my other credit cards would rebate more.

I guess, DISHONESTY today is everywhere/rampant... and no longer just shady tire dealers.

(As a side note, I did go back to the account manager and nicely told him that I did not appreciate the misrepresentation, but I did understood the pressures brought by front offices. I also explained that he could have just asked me to take out a credit card and I would have done it as a favor. 

I have not escalated the issue to the CFPB.... but I do wonder how many people might be paying the small (but numerous and probably well disguised) "insurance" fees on their CC purchases.)


----------



## de-nagorg

You reminded me of a story that I have regarding WF bank. 

Many years (20+) ago, I had a car loan with them, I diligently paid extra each payment, to pay it off a couple of years early.

The account manager lectured me on "Cheating them out of expected interest" on the loan when I went to get the title cleared up.
Saying that they were disappointed that they did not get as much return on their money as they wanted.

This irritated me enough that I changed all my accounts to a different bank, that treats me better.

So I have no empathy for the place.


ED


----------



## anchor-roofing

Buying cellphones from craigslist or similar ads is the most common scam scheme. Couple of people I know fell for that type of scams.



Victor


----------



## Kakka

bjbatlanta said:


> Any telemarketer, I quickly interrupt them and say "you caught me in the middle of something, but if you give me your home phone # I'll call you back when I get a chance". Their standard answer is something like "I can't have you call me at home, or I can't give you my number". I just reply "why not? you've got mine and you're calling me at home...." CLICK! As for the junk mail, send the magazine offers in the "business reply" envelope for the VISA card you're "pre-approved" for. Send the "pre-approved" offer for a cell phone to the VISA card offer, etc. (Of course black out your name/ address.) If you use the business reply envelope, they have to pay the postage. Maybe they'll get the hint to quit sending the crap if enough people do it.


:wink2:thats it!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

You know.... it's not per se a scam.... but it is indicative of a cultural change that I don't like.... sort of misrepresentation / deception kinda.

Hotels/motels and their resort fees.... advertising room rates, then tacking on an involuntary "resort" fee.

Their room rate is not X dollars at all... it's X plus a resort fee.(whether there is any resort or not and whether you use it or not.

Maybe we will soon get a linen charge and a soap charge.....

These type of charges/representations give me an immediate bad impression of a vendor... and I will try to not use them.... but apparently they find it net profitable.

Sorta like the "title or handling" charge car dealers try to tack onto their agreed price at closing.

Sorta like Caldwell Banker RE Borokerage (formerly Cendant Corporation NKA Rheolgy) that tried to tack on a $250 closing charge for retention of records for 3 years (when it is their legal requirement to do so).... and undisclosed to perspective buyers or sellers.

World's a changing....


----------



## KPDMinc

I keep these scammers on the phone as long as possible, why? you ask... as my wife asks the same... It keeps them busy at least for a little while from preying on naive or elderly folks... besides - its kind of entertaining and fun...


----------



## zuliaera

Those are normal scam. Now i get email even phone calls and they want money anyhow.


----------



## gma2rjc

Tell your wives, daughters, girlfriends not to be fooled by the "Secret Sister Gift Exchange". It sounds like a nice idea, but it's a pyramid scheme.

http://wgrd.com/secret-sister-gift-exchange-on-facebook-could-land-you-in-prison/


----------



## AzCarpet

Yeah or Home Depot Installs for free if you buy carpet from them I hate that. People wait forever to get there low grade overpriced crap in. So what do they think Carpet installers work for free. Come on!! We are just carpet installers but  geez.

Save​


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

AzCarpet said:


> Yeah or Home Depot Installs for free if you buy carpet from them I hate that. People wait forever to get there low grade overpriced crap in. So what do they think Carpet installers work for free. Come on!! We are just carpet installers but  geez.
> 
> East Valley Carpet Installer


AZ.... Just honest talk.... I understand it is tough competition (and I feel for you)... but I'm not sure it is a scam. 

Yes, a customer does overpay for the padding... but the installers are paid.

Isn't it an issue that there are installers that will work for less (maybe because of volume/steady work.???


----------



## gma2rjc

So this is where a lot of those calls come from. Good article, but read some of the comments at the end. It sounds like a lot of us have the same idea - keep them on the phone to annoy them.

One person on facebook made this comment: _"i_ just give them my accountants phone number, and tell them I've authorized my accountant to give them whatever they want, here's the number if you all need it_
867-5309, her name is jenny."
_
http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ricans/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

Their heavy accent is always a dead giveaway.


----------



## de-nagorg

867-5309, her name is jenny."

:lol::lol::lol:


I tell them that my name is Robert Ulysses Nutz. 

Aka R.U nutz.

ED


----------



## kinderheim511

I've met a classic scam which is especially despicable.

Strangers call old people and present themselves as being from the Police or Hospital or something else like this, and they tell them their son/daughter was in a car accident and is in need of urgent medical procedures that require money. 

To avoid bank accounts and other things that could lead to their identification later on, the scammers say they'll send someone after the money, so there's a direct exchange of money and stupidity. 

Now obviously, you'd think this is stupid and you'd never fall for this, but that's why they target old people that are maybe senile and get scared easily.

Under the high emotional stress, people only realize they were scammed after they hand over the money.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

kinderheim511 said:


> I've met a classic scam which is especially despicable.
> 
> Strangers call old people and present themselves as being from the Police or Hospital or something else like this, and they tell them their son/daughter was in a car accident and is in need of urgent medical procedures that require money.
> 
> To avoid bank accounts and other things that could lead to their identification later on, the scammers say they'll send someone after the money, so there's a direct exchange of money and stupidity.
> 
> Now obviously, you'd think this is stupid and you'd never fall for this, but that's why they target old people that are maybe senile and get scared easily.
> 
> Under the high emotional stress, people only realize they were scammed after they hand over the money.


Old folks in the condition you mention should not still be in charge of their money. Correct this in advance and solve this problem.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Similar to all these scams... but with improved technology:

Las Vegas just reported phone calls bearing "NV ENERGY" caller ID (their local energy company) warning customers that their electricity would be turned off for non-payment in 30 minutes, and requiring immediate payment by debit card.

And, if people call back the caller ID number to check or complain or make arrangements to pay, the automated answer is exactly the same as NV Energy, and gets transfered to the scammers.


----------



## KPDMinc

Also, be careful when answeing calls from those you dont know. They ask "can you hear me?" and when you say 'yes', it is being recorded and being used for god knows what....


----------



## SeniorSitizen

via phone I was offered extended warranty on a car I haven't owned for 10 + years. Man did I ever have fun with that guy using my tongue tied speech impediment act.


----------



## ToolSeeker

WOW how lucky am I just got a call yesterday telling me I had been selected to receive a $9000 government grant just for paying my bills and not filing bankruptcy. Then STEVE who could barely speak English let me talk to his supervisor JANE who also had a very heavy accent. To get the money all I had to do was give them my checking account info and they could direct deposit the money. Gee how nice is that. But if I didn't want to do that if I had a credit card and gave them the number they could do it that way. Man talk about being helpful these people went above and beyond.

But don't fear there is a third option I could go to Walmart and do a moneygram. I had to call them when I got there and they would walk me through it. All I had to do was buy a $200 gift card to send them for the activation fee and I would be sent a grant for $9200. Boy When It gets here I'll be walking in tall cotton. 

Maybe!!!!


----------



## Drachenfire

Beware any buyer on Craigslist who offers you more than you are asking off the bat and wants to use PayPal.

I few years ago I was selling a set of rims. Almost immediately after putting them up on Craigslist I get an email from a guy who wants them. He says he is in the Navy and currently at sea but wants them bad enough to that he is willing to pay $100 over the asking price. A friend will pick them up.

He says he will pay via PayPal and then proceeds to (unsolicited) tell me how to setup a PayPal account.

My BS meter pegged.

First off he was using a Hotmail account instead of his Navy email address.
Second, he is willing to pay for a product sight unseen? Sure he is.
Third the tutorial on setting up a PayPal account.

I decided to do some checking. I replied that I did not want to discuss the deal on “Hotmail” and to give me his navy email address. What he sent me was clearly bogus. It in no way was even close to matching the format used on military emails. Anyone in the military will know what I mean.

I sent a reply saying “Not even close dumba**.” Never heard from him again.

I did some checking on his screen name and found people who had been scammed by him.

He pays for the product via PayPal and then picks it up. Once he has the item, he somehow then gets the payment reversed.

Anything I sell on Craigslist, I sell locally for cash only. I am not shipping anything and I am not taking any checks. 

I also do not have anyone come to my house. I set up a meeting in a well populated parking lot and I am armed.


----------



## gma2rjc

The horrible scammers have taken it one step further. 

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/scammers-call-911-on-victims-when-they-wouldnt-pay-up/446621440

_"PINCKNEY, MICH. - Police say scam artists called 911 on a Michigan family after they wouldn't pay up -- a new twist to all-too-familiar phone scams, that people all across the country report facing. _

_Justin Shapley says it happened to his parents Monday at their home in Pinckney. The scam artist called his step-father and said he missed a federal grand jury appearance in Washington -- where his step-father was from -- and threatened to arrest him. _

_The scammers demanded $1,500 and Shapley says his step-father even wired over some of the money before he got suspicious._

_When the scam artists called back the next morning for the rest of his money, Shapley's step-father said no. The scammers became irate, and in retaliation, called 911 saying a woman at the home was being held hostage. The Livingston County Sheriff's Office took the call very seriously and surrounded the home._

_Not knowing what was going on, and thinking it was the scammers -- Shapley said his mom called 911 to report the harassment, however authorities were already there and demanding they come outside._

_"It's one thing to try and extort them," Shapley said. "But when you don't get your way and do something in a way that's terroristic -- a threat, they could have easily gotten themselves killed, because they didn't understand what was really happening outside their doors."_

_The Livingston County Sheriff's Office is now investigating, but say tracking down these scam artists could be tough to do."_


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Seems their should be some methodoogy/laws that allow some police coordination against these scammers.

Seems they have to get paid somehow..... and could not police at the payment destination (beit via mail or wire or however) apprehend the recipiant and either hold for the local authorities or with proper laws, arrest and try them in the recipiants jurisdiction.

I know its a relatively minor crime, but it is rather pervasive. (Even just securing and returning scammed funds could serve a pretty good deterent effect)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Seems their should be some methodoogy/laws that allow some police coordination against these scammers.

Seems they have to get paid somehow..... and could not police at the payment destination (beit via mail or wire or however) apprehend the recipiant and either hold for the local authorities or with proper laws, arrest and try them in the recipiants jurisdiction.

I know its a relatively minor crime, but it is rather pervasive. (Even just securing and returning scammed funds could serve a pretty good deterent effect)

I guess if the SEC could not catch Bernie Madoff for 5 years after it was clearly reported by Harry Markopolis, $1500 from an old person gets little attention.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Seems their should be some methodoogy/laws that allow some police coordination against these scammers.

Seems they have to get paid somehow..... and could not police at the payment destination (beit via mail or wire or however) apprehend the recipiant and either hold for the local authorities or with proper laws, arrest and try them in the recipiants jurisdiction.

I know its a relatively minor crime, but it is rather pervasive. (Even just securing and returning scammed funds could serve a pretty good deterent effect)

I guess if the SEC could not catch Bernie Madoff for 5 years after it was clearly reported by Harry Markopolis, $1500 from an old person gets little attention.


----------



## gma2rjc

This is pretty funny - Tom Mabe bothers a telemarketer...


----------



## Nik333

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Seems their should be some methodoogy/laws that allow some police coordination against these scammers.
> 
> Seems they have to get paid somehow..... and could not police at the payment destination (beit via mail or wire or however) apprehend the recipiant and either hold for the local authorities or with proper laws, arrest and try them in the recipiants jurisdiction.
> 
> I know its a relatively minor crime, but it is rather pervasive. (Even just securing and returning scammed funds could serve a pretty good deterent effect)
> 
> I guess if the SEC could not catch Bernie Madoff for 5 years after it was clearly reported by Harry Markopolis, $1500 from an old person gets little attention.


Was that a pervasive posting scam? Posting the same post 3 times?:surprise::biggrin2:I owed you one.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Nik333 said:


> Was that a pervasive posting scam? Posting the same post 3 times?:surprise::biggrin2:I owed you one.


Yeah... *That's my scam*......


(I like that story better than I'm technologically ignorent.):wink2:


I have absolutely no idea what I did....


----------



## harmonieschulte

Maybe you clicked the post button too many times?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

It's not exactly a scam..... more of a deceptive carnival "deception", but have you checked out the "Deal Dash com" that is extensively advertised on certain TV stations.

Advertised as "The true and honest auction site" with stories/testimonials that people got their $600 computer for $23 and all sorts of similar chit.

Well, technically it's a true statement.... BUT read further.

It's an auction. The auction starts a 0, and is restricted to a 1 cent incremental bid.

To place a bid, generally speaking (some minor discounts based on volume), a bidder pays 60 cents per each bid.

So, while the winning bidder may have ultimately paid $23...... that bidder and others preceeding that bidder, have paid 2300 (one cent increments) x 60 cents (per bid) or *$1380.00*:surprise::vs_worry:

.... but shipping is always free....:wink2:


----------



## yuri

I got a text message on my phone the other day.

Apparently Revenue Canada ( our IRS ) wanted to e-pay me $286.30.

Not sure why as I always get cheques from them for refunds and have never given them my cell phone #.

Plus they don't owe me money and don't give it away for no reason.

I am sure if I had clicked on the link it would have hi-jacked my phone or some cr*ap like that. I deleted it.


----------



## Nik333

yuri said:


> Plus they don't owe me money and don't give it away for no reason..



A bank did put $14,000.00 in my acct., by mistake, once.


----------



## yuri

Nik333 said:


> A bank did put $14,000.00 in my acct., by mistake, once.


And you promptly called them and notified them of their mistake??:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333

yuri said:


> And you promptly called them and notified them of their mistake??:biggrin2:


Yes, I'm very honest :biggrin2:The guy teller asked me why I didn't just take the money.

The *Bank Of Omaha*, then bounced a $1.50 check.:surprise: I only lived in Omaha for 12 mths while in school. Come to think of it, I could have bought a house there with that money at the time.


----------



## yuri

I would have taken the cash and closed the account and RUNNNNN>>>>>>


----------



## Nik333

yuri said:


> I would have taken the cash and closed the account and RUNNNNN>>>>>>


Where? To Canada?:biggrin2:


----------



## mohi11

boman47k said:


> Hello, this is ***** with ******credit card. There is nothing wrong with your account...........
> 
> I don't talk to hese people. I think it is something about lowering rates, or something to that effect.


yeah, that's right, you think like me.


----------



## Drachenfire

The other one people fall for is from car dealerships. 

I am sure everyone has heard this line, "When you buy a car from (insert dealership here), we'll pay off your old car loan no matter how much your owe!!!"

Does anyone ever stop to think about this?

You owe $5000 on a car. You now want to buy a brand new one for $15,000. If the offer is taken at face value and the dealership pays off your loan, they have just lost $5000 on the new car deal. 

I don't think so.

What they do is pay off your loan, then they roll the $5000 you own (which they just paid off) into the financing of the new care. Now you are paying the dealership interest not only on the new car, but on that $5000 as well.

The average interest rate offered by dealerships is 4.21%. The average car loan is 5 years. By paying off your $5000 note, the dealer just added $553 to his profit margin.

While technically legal (unless the dealer does not disclose he is technically giving you a loan to pay off your old car), it is still a sleazy way to do business IMO.

This is why I line up my financing before even looking for a car. When I negotiate, I am negotiating on the flat price of the car out the door (car, tax and tags), not monthly payments. Many dealerships are not very happy that I do this as they cannot play the "how much a month do you want to pay" games.


----------



## yuri

I bought my Ford Escape during the yearly Employee Pricing Deal they have in August.

It is not a scam but you have to know exactly which car you want and do some research. I went online and checked the inventory of 4-6 Ford dealers in my area.

Found 2-3 cars and printed the info. Walked into the dealer and when they saw I had printouts etc they knew I was serious and wanted what I want.

Best time is to buy at the end of the month in case the salesman has not met his quota AND or the sales manager wants to move a few last minute cars to increase his quota and bonus for # of cars sold.

Only thing you can negotiate with the Employee pricing as it is fixed is to throw in some floor mats or mud flaps etc.

They don't really like well prepared people but a sale is a sale and I saved lots.

I paid cash and had no trade in so there was no monkey biz or ceative accounting.

I also told them to eat their "paperwork processing fee" as Suzy who gets paid a salary (anyway) to do it is not costing them extra to process my deal as she is on a salary and gets paid to work or sit around irregardless of amount of sales they have. Salesguy rolls his eyes and they take it off.

Lots of tricks they use to bump up the price and if you know them you can save lots of $$.


----------



## lenaitch

yuri said:


> I bought my Ford Escape during the yearly Employee Pricing Deal they have in August.
> 
> It is not a scam but you have to know exactly which car you want and do some research. I went online and checked the inventory of 4-6 Ford dealers in my area.
> 
> Found 2-3 cars and printed the info. Walked into the dealer and when they saw I had printouts etc they knew I was serious and wanted what I want.
> 
> Best time is to buy at the end of the month in case the salesman has not met his quota AND or the sales manager wants to move a few last minute cars to increase his quota and bonus for # of cars sold.
> 
> Only thing you can negotiate with the Employee pricing as it is fixed is to throw in some floor mats or mud flaps etc.
> 
> They don't really like well prepared people but a sale is a sale and I saved lots.
> 
> I paid cash and had no trade in so there was no monkey biz or ceative accounting.
> 
> I also told them to eat their "paperwork processing fee" as Suzy who gets paid a salary (anyway) to do it is not costing them extra to process my deal as she is on a salary and gets paid to work or sit around irregardless of amount of sales they have. Salesguy rolls his eyes and they take it off.
> 
> Lots of tricks they use to bump up the price and if you know them you can save lots of $$.


That's why I like Ontario's 'all-in pricing' legislation (except taxes and licencing). Doesn't stop all the silly games and I read that some dealers still try to tack on charges but it certainly does help a knowledgeable buyer. I agree that dealers don't like buyers who have done their homework and, as a buyer, you have to be willing to walk away. My wife enjoys the hunt and is usually a commissioned salesperson's worse nightmare - me not so much.

I also understand that vehicles that have been on inventory longer may be more negotiable because the dealer is paying financing costs on them to the manufacturer, but I'm not sure that is true of all manufacturers, or how you would be able to know that.

We'll probably be entering unto the breach next year. Gee, I can't wait.


----------



## chandler48

> I also understand that vehicles that have been on inventory longer may be more negotiable


Wifey did her research and decided on a Honda CRV AWD. We went to the dealership with her research in tow, told the salesman what she wanted. That year, CRV's went totally to cloth interior and CV transmissions. I told the salesman no deal. Not what we wanted. General Manager overheard. Told us he had one car, 10k miles on it that he had in inventory for nearly 45 days and had to move it. Leather, 5 speed auto, just what she wanted. Made a great deal and it has been a good car.


----------



## yuri

Manitoba came out with that all inclusive pricing as there were so many scams about the dealers adding extra cheap undercoating and hosing people for it etc etc.

I bought mine a few years before that law came in. Not sure if there are workarounds by the dealers but I am sure they are trying.

My Gal bought a fully loaded CRV a couple years ago. I mean LOADED. All leather seats, power sunroof etc etc.

However she got a very sweet deal as she is a nurse and the Union she belongs too made some deal with the dealer to give a $1500 discount to their members. Costco has something similar.

Plus she is Persian and haggles like crazy. Us Ukerainians love to do the same thing and are a salesman's worst nightmare.

Kinda like the John Cleese or Monty Python skit where he says he MUST haggle. Cannot pay full price for anything.


----------



## Drachenfire

I put a salesman off balance when I was looking to by a pre-owned truck in 2003. 

Went to the dealership with my buddy in tow (always take a second pair of eyes when buying a vehicle). After a cursory inspection I took the vehicle for a test drive. Often, engine or tranny leaks only show up when the engine is at operating temperature which is why I drive the vehicle before doing the final inspection.

When we got back, I opened my zippered portfolio and tool out my 5-page pre-purchase checklist.

The salesman turned to by buddy and asked "Is that a checklist he has?" My smiled at him and replied, "Yeah".

I went end to end and top to bottom of that truck. Knowing the salesman was watching, I touched every ding and nick on the body, tested every control and pulled each dipstick and filler cap checking the smell and color of the fluids.

When I was done, I calculated an offer based on the condition and mileage. The salesman had to keep running in to call the manager of the phone. By the third call they still wanted a ridiculous amount for the truck. I gave the salesman my number and told him to have his manager call me when he was ready to sell the truck. This is another rule of buying a vehicle. Always be ready to walk away.

The manager called me the next day and asked me to come in and discuss a price.

I told him I was not driving 25 miles to discuss the price. I went on to tell him that based on the mileage and condition of the truck, I was ready to pay x amount right now out the door. It was a fair offer, but I was not about to pay for this guy's bass boat or put his child through college.

He paused for a moment and then I heard him sigh after which he replied, "Okay, if you come in after noon, we will have it ready for you."

I saved a ton on that deal. 

The inspection trick I learned from used car dealers. 

When a person brings their car in to trade, the salesman or mechanic will walk around the vehicle and touch every ding, nick and blemish knowing the owner is watching them. This has a psychological effect of making the owner begin to doubt what he thought his car was worth when the dealer low-balls an offer.

By my using a list and touching every nick and ding, I am sub-consciously conveying to the salesman that I did my homework and know fully well what the vehicle's market value is.

Here is a tip when trading in your car. 

First get it detailed. 

Be realistic about its trade-in value before going to the dealer. There are a number of web sites that can assist with determining a value. 

Understand he is still going to try and low-ball you.

When you inform the dealer that you are trading in, they will often try to steer you into being there as he does his walk around. 

When he begins his walk around, walk away and go look at some of the other cars or get on your cell phone. Do anything that ignores the dealer. He will not like this as it takes away his attempt to make you doubt what your car is worth.


----------



## yuri

Yeah, sales people use psychology and they take courses and training about human nature and how to sway people.

A ex-Boss of mine was a professional salesman for a huge company like Honeywell. He sold commercial and industrial HVAC controls for airports and huge office towers etc.

He told me when he went for sales training they would role play and it was difficult. You sit in a room with 20 of your colleagues and bosses and you have to "try" sell them 100's of thousands of dollars of controls or service packages etc.

They pick apart every word and nuance and facial expression and you repeat it over and over until you get it right and it becomes second nature to you.

I watched him and listened to him on the phone selling our HVAC units to customers and the dude is like the ice man with his techniques. Perfect tone of voice and when and when not to speak.

Point being if you disrupt their routine it screws them up and yeah that is a good point.


----------



## SPS-1

Drachenfire said:


> This is another rule of buying a vehicle. Always be ready to walk away.


Yep. Fortunately, there are a lot of good cars out there. When I bought my last car, had three cars that met all my requirements. All had certain pro's and cons. My offers may be a bit of a low-ball, but I attach a big check for the down payment with the offer. Salesman has a hard time walking away from a big check. 

Mercedes dealer offered his 2% standard discount, and after that did not want to negotiate. I think he was expecting me to call back the next day and cave in. But I went to the dealer down the road and he was _very_ willing to move on his price. Got an excellent deal from the other guy (different make).


----------



## Drachenfire

yuri said:


> Point being if you disrupt their routine it screws them up and yeah that is a good point.



A simple and excellent tip. :thumbsup:


----------



## de-nagorg

Here is a point from my auto buying check list.

When you test drive one, run it through a car wash, costs you a bit, but well worth it.

Wet cars show all the dents, repairs, and other flaws.

There was a dealer here that would put some kind of product on a car that covered all the minor rusty spots, and made the car shine.

But the first time that you washed it after the sale the coating was gone.

So I learned to wash before you buy, to see what is hidden.

ED


----------



## Nik333

Or if you notice the salesman has dried pearl white paint on his hands while he's sitting talking to you. . .then later he says that he's been told that the car has some right door damage but he doesn't *see* it*. *He doesn't see it because he covered it with paint. A lie of omission. :wink2:


----------



## rdelapaz

Finding Craigslist "gigs" that say they pay money to post properties for sale all over the country. Some of these "gigs" offer $200-$500 per week, just to post ads of properties using different email addresses. I've spoken to some of these people and they have thick African accents and speak very broken English (please, no offense). Tried to have an intelligent conversation with them regarding the details of the job and they did not seem to appreciate all the questions I had. Beware of bogus "gigs" on Craigslist.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Just very recently I've been getting seemingly legit e-mails (written in good english) that seem to be information based..... but completely unsolicited by me and not associated with anything I recognise.

Today.... "Simple way to get rid of Check Engine Light"

Today, Something about my settlement coupons on a class action lawsuit with ticketmaster.

Both E-mails require me to click thru to investigate/know more.

I assume they are a malware attempt.

I find the difference in these is that they are appealing to my curiosity, not promising me riches, or pretending to be a company I do business with.

Does anyone have the same experiance/advice.


----------



## gma2rjc

I get them sometimes - the one's that seem legitimate. Last year there was one from UPS, about a package that was supposed to be delivered, or something like that. But I wasn't expecting a package, so I figured it was a scam.

I haven't seen the "Check engine light" one in my email, but I did see it on facebook the other day and didn't open the link. There was something about it that didn't look right.

I think you were right to not open the one about a settlement lawsuit. It seems like a real law firm would contact you through the mail. Although, even those can be scams, but at least you're not causing any further harm by opening them.


----------



## Nik333

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Just very recently I've been getting seemingly legit e-mails (written in good english) that seem to be information based..... but completely unsolicited by me and not associated with anything I recognise.
> 
> Today.... "Simple way to get rid of Check Engine Light"
> 
> Today, Something about my settlement coupons on a class action lawsuit with ticketmaster.
> 
> Both E-mails require me to click thru to investigate/know more.
> 
> I assume they are a malware attempt.
> 
> I find the difference in these is that they are appealing to my curiosity, not promising me riches, or pretending to be a company I do business with.
> 
> Does anyone have the same experiance/advice.


Are you sure you didn't read a "how-to" on an auto-mechanics website and inadvertently get emails? I've noticed recently that a lot of websites pre check the permission for emails & if I don't notice the small writing and check mark, I get emails which I then have to send to Spam. I think I got a check engine light one recently but it was a website I'd been on.


----------



## de-nagorg

I just deleted one.

Got an e-mail from someone in RENO, that thanked me for a recent order on Amazon, and was giving me a $50.00 coupon for something else there.

Problem is that I seldom shop Amazon, and have not in at least a year.

So is this a classic " Fishing scam" ?

I think so too and dumped it P D Q.

ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

gma2rjc said:


> I get them sometimes - the one's that seem legitimate. Last year there was one from UPS, about a package that was supposed to be delivered, or something like that. But I wasn't expecting a package, so I figured it was a scam.
> 
> I haven't seen the "Check engine light" one in my email, but I did see it on facebook the other day and didn't open the link. There was something about it that didn't look right.
> 
> I think you were right to not open the one about a settlement lawsuit. It seems like a real law firm would contact you through the mail. Although, even those can be scams, but at least you're not causing any further harm by opening them.





de-nagorg said:


> I just deleted one.
> 
> 
> 
> Got an e-mail from someone in RENO, that thanked me for a recent order on Amazon, and was giving me a $50.00 coupon for something else there.
> 
> Problem is that I seldom shop Amazon, and have not in at least a year.
> 
> So is this a classic " Fishing scam" ?
> 
> I think so too and dumped it P D Q.
> 
> ED


Just a few days ago, I got the Amazon thing and one from a delivery service (it wasn't UPS but a legit carrier I can't remember) both were not associated with anything we had done.

*SO: Question for the technoligists... I'm on Windows 10 with Norton.*

*If I was to click on their link, could that click actually download malware, or would I have had to give further permission for a download.....??????????
*


----------



## kurtis2020

That's unfortunate. I know someone who got scammed by a shady car dealer... He told me after it happened he looked into it and its more common then he and I thought. 


So Basically a new car lot opens up (more often in spring) and has quite a selection of older models and fairly new models for a very attractive price. They sometimes advertise in the paper to get as many cars sold within a couple months. Then they pack up whats left and hit the road. Never to be seen or heard of again... They try selling you a vehicle with substantial damage without telling you for example: damage to the frame, engine/transmission problems. After getting your money and a few other peoples money, they pack-up shop and leave town. Leaving you with a pile of dung..


Note: If my friend would have asked to take the vehicle to a mechanic for inspection before even putting any money on the vehicle, he could have probably been spared.


----------



## Colbyt

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *SO: Question for the technoligists... I'm on Windows 10 with Norton.*
> 
> *If I was to click on their link, could that click actually download malware, or would I have had to give further permission for a download.....??????????
> *



Norton might or might not protect you. Why take the chance? You might be able to 'hover' over the link and see see where it is actually going to take you. Things ending in .php, .exe and .sap are best never played with.


----------



## ConstructionK88

I know a place where you can send in 100$ and get a free 5000$ bathroom maker for free! Order now! Offer only to the first 50 callers! Call 1800NOTASCM NOW! seriously these things suck. If it's not a college debt its a free remodel


----------



## Mark2020

Latest big scam is freezing your computer (or so you think) and asking for bitcoin to release your computer from freeze. Did not read 19 pages of replies so may have been mentioned.


----------



## de-nagorg

I received an e-mail yesterday, stating that I could but 500,000 $ life insurance policy for $59.00. 

It was poorly written, half of it was still in Assembly language. 

I deleted it before it could start any scanning, and downloading.

BEWARE.



ED


----------



## de-nagorg

I received a phone call yesterday from Atlanta, She said that she was an attorney with (Garbled )& (Garbled), and that I had won second prize with ( Garbled ) Sweepstakes,

I answered " That's Great".

She said " Well you don't sound too excited."

I said " I'm still deciding if this is legit."

She hung up, before asking me to give her my Banking # to transfer the Half Million to.

She must have knew that I was no fool.

ED


----------



## digitalplumber

There are some great videos on youtube were phone scammers inadvertently call an IT professional who knows how to take control of their PCs, via teamweaver, before they get his!

Pretty funny!


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I don't get funz calls mauch enymoor se,sen, centz I stur, sturt, sturted duin my tu,tung tied spee,speeeech empedement an difulcty heeering act. 
And if I do their phone goes "CLICK" at about the speed of light. Fun Fun:vs_laugh:


----------



## BigJim

If I don't know who is calling, I don't answer. If I don't know who emailed me, I just delete it.

I love watching the videos where the IT fries the scammer's pc. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nealtw

I got a call yesterday, apparently I am going to be sued by the CRA (Canadian Revenue Agency )
A friend was sued by them, they don't phone, they just show up at 6:00 AM with the police.


----------



## joed

The police might even be fake.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/fake-...rce-her-to-deposit-cash-in-cra-scam-1.3984271


----------



## JBoot

One of my favorites. Don't try to drink anything while listening to this:


----------



## Nealtw

The call I got was similar to this one.


----------



## Sam Hobbs

Something I do that I have not seen or heard of from anyone else is that I have an email address that I use only for financial and possibly other sensitive uses. So I use that email for PayPal and my bank and things like that. If I receive an email claiming to be from PayPal or my bank or whatever but the email account is not the special one then I know it is a scam.

Also, if you have a website then please understand that you can renew your domain name registration without renewing the hosting services. I have had hosting services that have included domain name registration. When I choose to not renew the hosting service (it has happened with two hosting services) they will say that I cannot renew my domain name if I do not pay for the hosting service. Well the important thing is that that is simply a lie. The details of what to do might vary depending on the company but you might just call and ask that your account be downgraded to just domain registration. Or you might pay for registration in a different registrar and have the domain name transferred to them.


----------



## SPS-1

James Veitch - hilarious


----------



## Sam Hobbs

And the following is another instance of messages I have been receiving.

_I am a hacker who has access to your operating system.
I also have full access to your account.

I've been watching you for a few months now.
The fact is that you were infected with malware through an adult site that you visited.

If you are not familiar with this, I will explain.
Trojan Virus gives me full access and control over a computer or other device.
This means that I can see everything on your screen, turn on the camera and microphone, but you do not know about it.

I also have access to all your contacts and all your correspondence.

...

I made a video showing how you satisfy yourself in the left half of the screen, and in the right half you see the video that you watched.
With one click of the mouse, I can send this video to all your emails and contacts on social networks.
I can also post access to all your e-mail correspondence and messengers that you use.
_​
The thing is that I do not have a camera attached to my system. Also, I have received many of these threats in the past few months and as I expected, nothing has happened. I have just ignored the messages. This person has probably profited very well from vulnerable people.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Sam Hobbs said:


> And the following is another instance of messages I have been receiving.
> 
> _I am a hacker who has access to your operating system.
> I also have full access to your account.
> 
> I've been watching you for a few months now.
> The fact is that you were infected with malware through an adult site that you visited.
> 
> If you are not familiar with this, I will explain.
> Trojan Virus gives me full access and control over a computer or other device.
> This means that I can see everything on your screen, turn on the camera and microphone, but you do not know about it.
> 
> I also have access to all your contacts and all your correspondence.
> 
> ...
> 
> I made a video showing* how you satisfy yourself in the left half of the screen, *and in the right half you see the video that you watched.
> With one click of the mouse, I can send this video to all your emails and contacts on social networks.
> I can also post access to all your e-mail correspondence and messengers that you use.
> _​
> The thing is that I do not have a camera attached to my system. Also, I have received many of these threats in the past few months and as I expected, nothing has happened. I have just ignored the messages. This person has probably profited very well from vulnerable people.



Write them back and tell them you know it's a scam.....because you sit on the right hand side....:wink2::surprise::biggrin2:


----------



## Sam Hobbs

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Write them back and tell them you know it's a scam.....because you sit on the right hand side....:wink2::surprise::biggrin2:


I think it is a big mistake to reply to scams. The best that can happen is that they sell your email address for more money because they know there is someone at the other end that reads the messages. What is likely to happen is that they take you as a challenge and make a special effort to attack. Replying would provide emotional gratification to the person replying but is likely to backfire.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Sam Hobbs said:


> I think it is a big mistake to reply to scams. The best that can happen is that they sell your email address for more money because they know there is someone at the other end that reads the messages. What is likely to happen is that they take you as a challenge and make a special effort to attack. Replying would provide emotional gratification to the person replying but is likely to backfire.


I was kidding........:wink2:


----------



## Sam Hobbs

The following is one I received this morning that fooled me for a while. It claimed to be from GoDaddy, so it is probably being sent to all GoDaddy customers. The _notate your account that the necessary documentation to substantiate your account has been received_ part should have made me suspicious but when I hovered over the button (_Update Now_ was a button), the link made it obvious it was not valid.



Order verification request*Dear Customer, 

We're having some trouble with your current billing information. We'll try again, but in the meantime you may want to update your payment details.

Update Now

Upon receipt and verification, we will notate your account that the necessary documentation to substantiate your account has been received. We thank you in advance for your cooperation and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. 

Sincerely, 
GoDaddy Verification Office


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79

The scammers are no longer just collecting our phone numbers, but they are dam near going 007 agent on we victims, of their handiwork. 

My true case in point follows...

Last year I had to get a new doctor. While doing so, the doctors office data entry person takes all my pertinent information. I also hand her my two inch stack of the copies of my medical records, they want on file. I have a burner cell phone and I gave her my burner cell phone number, as my contact number. 

Within 3 hours after leaving the doctors office, my cell phone rings. I just instinctively answer it as no one but my wife calls me on it. 

I listen as a recorded real person's voice message states, " Hello, this is Doctor XXX in Bowling Green, Ky. I specialize in xxx professional services to help keep you and your family well. Please call my office at 1-888-xxx-xxxx at your leisure, to make your appointment with me. I look forward to seeing you and please have a good and safe day. Good Bye ". 

WTH ? A doctor making personal calls to burner phones now, to drum up work ? How did this scammer get my burner cell number within 3 hours from my new doctors office ? Creepy stuff it is I tell ya, .....


----------



## de-nagorg

Yesterday, I received 3 calls from different #s, all were a recording from " Social Security", telling me that my # had been compromised, and I was to call " officer Monica (I forget the name), And get this straightened out. 

At ###-###-####. 

All they got from me was one word "BULLS#!T".

And a hang up. 

3 times in one day, from 3 different ID #s. 

ED


----------



## Sam Hobbs

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> WTH ? A doctor making personal calls to burner phones now, to drum up work ? How did this scammer get my burner cell number within 3 hours from my new doctors office ? Creepy stuff it is I tell ya, .....


Yes creepy. Let us assume your doctor did nothing intentionally. They might have been hacked. I think I would have reported it to the doctor (the staff). I do not know if it can be reported to the FBI but if the doctor's staff did not take it seriously then hopefully the FBI would have.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> The scammers are no longer just collecting our phone numbers, but they are dam near going 007 agent on we victims, of their handiwork.
> 
> My true case in point follows...
> 
> Last year I had to get a new doctor. While doing so, the doctors office data entry person takes all my pertinent information. I also hand her my two inch stack of the copies of my medical records, they want on file. I have a burner cell phone and I gave her my burner cell phone number, as my contact number.
> 
> Within 3 hours after leaving the doctors office, my cell phone rings. I just instinctively answer it as no one but my wife calls me on it.
> 
> I listen as a recorded real person's voice message states, " Hello, this is Doctor XXX in Bowling Green, Ky. I specialize in xxx professional services to help keep you and your family well. Please call my office at 1-888-xxx-xxxx at your leisure, to make your appointment with me. I look forward to seeing you and please have a good and safe day. Good Bye ".
> 
> WTH ? A doctor making personal calls to burner phones now, to drum up work ? How did this scammer get my burner cell number within 3 hours from my new doctors office ? Creepy stuff it is I tell ya, .....



It could just be a coincidence. Most of the scam callers are robocalls and randomly dial phone numbers, they don't always work off a list of known working numbers.


I switched cable/internet service and the package came with a telephone service - not needed but deleting it would have saved nothing. I didn't connect a phone to the cable modem but the caller ID automatically displays on any TV screen. I've noticed calls from Social Security, Local Sheriff, CVS, and a variety of calls from "Insert local town name here," "Wireless caller," "Sweepstakes notification..." 



What I need to do is find out where the lowest income area code in the US is and change my number to that.


----------



## de-nagorg

I have been receiving calls lately, telling me that " Due to fraud on my SS account, it will be closed, unless I hold for the next agent to help me through correcting the fraud. 

I hang up.

Then there are many others but I forget what they are about, all from random # and areas.

All of Y'ALL, be careful and be sure that you are actually talking to real offers.


ED


----------



## luckychingi

SMS from banks or Interac.ca about refund a refund. The link leads you to a site that looks like the bank or Interac.ca website.


----------



## de-nagorg

Yesterday, I received 3 calls from the same #, all with the same message.

This is your computer calling, and you will be charged $$, if you don't call this 900 #, and have them reversed.

I'm not dumb, 900# are a cheat in the first place, at $10.00+ per minute.

Not this young/old man.:devil3:

ED


----------



## de-nagorg

Ring Ring: Telephone rings.

ID has a 800 #

I answer, I don't think so.

Recording says: We are a refund company, trying to reach you to refund your service charge.

We are closing the company, and you paid us $299.99 last year for Computer Support services, and we want to refund this.

Call us back at this #, to start the refund. 

I hung up, and will not call back.

First I did not pay anyone for Computer Support.

Second , those are usually a yearly subscription service, so anything paid for last year , has expired. 

Third, the did not say WHO they are. 

I may be old, but still not senile enough to fall for these scams. 

ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Other side of the coin.....

Many years ago, I got a call from a consumer research company, offering me $200 cash for about 1 hours attendance at a car track in eastern Denver.

Curiosity got me as to what I thought was a scam....

So I went....

Well, I got to drive (with an attendent in the car with me) a Jag, a big Mercedes, a BMW, and an Audi around the race track at any "reasonable speed" and give them feedback as I drove.

Then afterwords they had us all in an informal discussion of the cars. They would not divulge the nature of their inquiry.

Then gave us all $200.

He11, I would have paid them....:wink2::smile:

(I hung around afterwords, and a fellow did divulge to me that it was Audi research on their new model 5000.)


But on another scam that we and two friends knew was a scam, but we thought it would be fun to see how it works. Promised us a free cruise for attendance. 

Mike and I were joking around as we walked in apparently near some of the presenters having a cigaret outside the hotel.

Well, they nicely ushured us aside at the sign up desk, took us into a separate room, and gave us the promised certificate to book a cruise within a year at some Florida supplier of this vacation cruise scam. 

The girl was actually very nice, and advised us of the tricks that the cruise offer used to avoid any subsequent issuance.

But, they did not want to either waste their time with us, or have us talking and discouraging any of their other attendees.


----------



## de-nagorg

A link to good information.


https://www.rd.com/advice/saving-money/never-call-back-unknown-number/



ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Sort of a minor (but maybe clever) scam, I just ran into.

Put a car up for sale on Craigs List a few weeks ago.

Got an immediate response in mail, from a gal who was interested and asked a few questions that I had already answered in my posting....then she wanted a car report on it...and "suggested " several reporting companies (not car facts).

Looked at closely, her mail was a standard script with a "your _____" where she did not even bother putting in my truck "F150".

I sent her the vin number and said she could pull one and I'd pay for it if it reported anything negative or if she bought the car. She came back arguing with me that I should get it.

Then the next morning, I got virtually the same thing from a guy.

Basically, they were working for the car reporting company and would pounce on a new listing under the guise they were a interested buyer, to induce me to buy their suggested car reporting. Probably a crappy car report service.

I reported/turned them into CraigsList


----------



## brian85

DangerMouse said:


> It seems to me like every day I see or hear about new scams and some jerk is trying to rip us all off. I'd like to start this thread as a place for you to post any scams you have seen or heard about or (hopefully not) been ripped off by. Email scams, Craigslist scams, "certified checks" (which we all SHOULD know by now are 99% fakes) or any other scam you've heard of. Please post warnings here, and perhaps if we can help just ONE person avoid being screwed, we'll have done some good. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks, and I hope this thread goes far!
> 
> DM



I appreciate this post.


----------



## de-nagorg

Just received a call, ID came up as a local Attorneys office.

I'm thinking "What the heck", I answer HELLO?

I get a recording, " This is Lisa from Chase baaaank, we have been monitoring your payment history , and we want to extend your credit limit to $500,000.00. 

Give us your account # to verify your identity. 


I hang up, as I do not have a Chase card, and I might be old, but I ain't senile. :devil3:

Thought that I would warn y'all that this is circulating.


ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

I've been getting some "attempted delivery" notifications via e-mail, for nothing I've ever ordered or expected.

I never click through (although I'm sure curiosity is the incentive)....wonder how that scam proceeds....anyone know.??????


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

No kidding...I was just on this thread when the phone rang...

"Congratulations on my excellent credit history...and I qualify for a 0% on my master card...but this is a very limited time offer and I must respond immediately by pressing 1."

If they knew anything about my credit history, they would know I never carry a balance.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Hasn;t happened to me, but I just read of a scam whereby they call and hang up immediately..... hopeing someone will call back their caller ID which is a 900 number that charges a ridiculous per minute rate. 

Another scam predicated on curiosity.


----------



## de-nagorg

Just received a call, 901 area code, It proceeded into a recording, This is the Social Security Admin, we have put a stop order on your account, due to a fraudulent claim on it.

To continue this call press 1, and 

I instead pressed the " go BLANK yourself" button, because I know that the SSA does not do this over the phone. 

Warning don't any of y'all fall for this BS.



ED


----------



## Old Thomas

A caller said he was calling for missing and exploited children. I told him there are none here.
Most annoying callers hang up on me when I start talking about their sexual preferences.


----------



## DerfIV

Old Thomas said:


> Most annoying callers hang up on me when I start talking about their sexual preferences.


That's boring, who cares about their sexual preferences? I want them to talk about mine. I start out with "What color is your underwear?" and the conversation goes downhill from there.:devil3:


----------



## Drachenfire

Five months ago I got a message in my work email. The text was as follows: 

_i am well aware [REDACTED] is your pass words. Lets get right to point. Neither anyone has paid me to investigate you. You may not know me and you are probably thinking why you’re getting this e-mail? 

actually, i installed a software on X streaming web-site and do you know what, you visited this website to have fun (you know what i mean). While you were viewing videos clips, your web browser started functioning as a RDP that has a key logger which gave me accessibility to your display and also cam. immediately after that, my software gathered every one of your contacts from your Messenger, FB, as well as emailaccount. after that i created a double video. 1st part shows the video you were viewing (you’ve got a nice taste haha), and next part shows the recording of your cam, yeah its u. 

You actually have a pair of solutions. We are going to review these types of choices in details: 

Very first solution is to skip this email. in such a case, i am going to send out your actual video clip to every single one of your personal contacts and then just concerning the disgrace you will get. and likewise in case you ae in a romantic relationship, just how it will eventually affect? 

Second alternative is to compensate me $1959. Lets think of it as a donation. in this case, i will without delay delete your video recording. You will keep going your way of life like this never took place and you will never hear back from me again.

You will make the payment through Bitcoin (if you don’t know this, search for ‘how to buy bitcoin’ in Google). 

QE Code: [REDACTED]

Scan the QR code with mobile to get address

if you are wondering about going to the cop, good, well, this message can not be traced back to me. i have dealt with my actions. i am also not attempting to demand a huge amount, i simply prefer to be compensated. I have a specific pixel in this email and now I know you read this email. if i do not receive the bitcoin, i will send your video recording to all of your contacts including family members, coworkers, and so forth. Having said that, if i receive the payment, i will erase the recording immediately. If you really want proof, reply Yup then i will send out your video to your 12 friends. This is a non-negotiable offer, so don’t waste mine time and yours by replying to this e mail._

The spelling and grammar (or lack thereof) is verbatim.

This is called a sexploitation scam and the idiot that sent it to me was clearly not aware of a number of things.

1.	The password they claimed to have has not been used in some 15-years. It was likely acquired from a website I no longer visit which got hacked.

2.	I do not surf ****ographic sites.

3.	I do not have FB, Twitter or any other online social media presence. 

4.	I work in IT security and therefore well aware of such scams.

Over the next couple weeks I received a few more emails. One warned me time was running out. The next one was from a different user with the same text above followed about a week later by a warning that time was running out.

All of these were reported to our security department. I have not received any more emails, so either the morons realize I was not falling for the scam or my company has blocked them, probably a combination of both.

Folks, protect your online presence. 

Here are suggestions to create strong credentials and protect them.

1.	Never use the same usernames and passwords for all your online accounts especially those involving banking, bill paying or investment accounts

2.	Create complex passwords made up of a minimum of 8 characters (12 would be better). Include uppercase, lowercase and at least 1 numeric and 1 special character. No part of the password should found in a dictionary.

3.	Do not use identifying features such as nick-names, birthdates or anniversary dates.

4.	Do not keep a text file of your passwords on your computer. Instead use a password vault such as S10, Zoho Vault, Dashlane or Keeper Password Manager. Be sure the primary password exceeds the complexity requirements listed above.

5.	If you must keep a text file of your passwords, put it in a Word file secured with a password on a CD and keep it in a functioning safe or safety deposit box.

6.	Change your password periodically. If there is any hint an account has been compromised, report it and change the login information immediately.

In this day and age of high-speed internet, a cracker can clean out your bank account or credit card before you even know you have been compromised.


----------



## de-nagorg

4 or 5 months ago, I received a similar message, demanding Bit-Coin as a bribe to not post my "condemning photos on my contacts e-mails.

I knew that it was BS, because I don't visit those sites, and I do not have a webcam. 

Therefore they must be scammers. 

I deleted it, and have not heard another thing from them.

ED


----------



## Drachenfire

de-nagorg said:


> I knew that it was BS, because I don't visit those sites, and I do not have a webcam.
> 
> Therefore they must be scammers.
> 
> I deleted it, and have not heard another thing from them.
> 
> ED


Good move.


----------



## BarbaraSully51

scam = HomeAdvisor


----------



## BarbaraSully51

BEWARE! jensonbrothers.com ( Jenson Brothers ), wisestuccospros.com ( Wise Stucco Pros ), wiseeifs.com ( Wise EIFS ), wisesiding.com ( Wise Siding ), wisedrywallpros.com ( Wise Drywall Pros ), bucksiding.com ( Buck's Siding ), stuccorepairnow.com ( Stucco Repair Now ), jemstuccoservices.com ( JEM Stucco Services ), jemsiding.com ( JEM Siding ), jemwallservices.com ( JEM Wall Services ), jemdeckstaining.com ( JEM Deck Staining ), jweifssiding.com ( JW Eifs Siding ), drywallrepairnow.com ( Drywall Repair Pros ), brushmowingpros.com ( Brush Mowing Pros ), baseboardpaintingpros.com ( Baseboard Painting Pros ), eifspros.com ( EIFS Pros ), mwstuccopros.com ( MW Stucco Pros ), mwwindowcleaning.com ( MW Window Cleaning ), stuccoaces.com ( Stucco Aces ), stuccopaintingpro.com ( Stucco Painting Pro ), jeffsleafremoval.com ( Jeff's Leaf Removal ), firewoodfinder.org ( Firewood Finder ), deckstainingpros.com ( Deck Staining Pros ), foundationwaterproofingpro.com ( Foundation Waterproofing Pro ), powerhousesolar.net ( Power House Solar ), and jointhomeservices.com ( Joint Home Services ) are scam phishing websites being run by a scam company called HomeAdvisor based in Golden, Colorado (https://www.bbb.org/us/co/lakewood/profile/contractor-referral/homeadvisor-0885-22000608).

Reading through HomeAdvisor's reviews, it seems very clear and common that HomeAdvisor are just scammers and credit card thieves trying to get a hold of your financial information to make fraudulent charges. Notice how all those scam websites are impersonating as local contractors don't even have a phone number, but just a generic contact form for their victims to fill out, and all have the same design and layout. They are copy-and-paste fake websites meant to steal and sell your information. Never provide any information to HomeAdvisor or those 26 fake websites. Especially, never give your Social Security number or credit card information to HomeAdvisor. A legitimate contractor's website would have a phone number, most likely a direct local area code phone number (avoid any phishing websites that have a generic 1-800 or 1-855 or 1-833 phone number), other contact information such as an address or an email address, and a license number. Don't fall for these 26 fake websites pretending to be contractors. When you see websites like these scam websites run by HomeAdvisor that only have a contact form, those are typical phishing scams and you should run and report them to the BBB and your Attorney General's office. HomeAdvisor is using horribly treacherous fraudulent practices and false advertising. Again, if you've been tricked by these fake websites or fake ads (or fake craigslist listings) that HomeAdvisor is running, run far away from HomeAdvisor and report them to the BBB and your Attorney General's office.

Tyler Horvath of Overland Park, Kansas and Kansas City, Missouri is in charge of running these scam websites for HomeAdvisor. His full name is Tyler Benjamin Horvath, he was born on June 3, 1986, and he is a serial scammer. He lives in Overland Park, KS, which is just 1 minute away from the HomeAdvisor office in Lenexa, KS. These fake websites are registered through Namecheap and hosted by Leaseweb, which is very fitting because Namecheap, owned by Richard Kirkendall, and Leaseweb are precisely the register and hosting provider typically used by hackers, scammers, and various other cybercriminals. Not surprising that Namecheap and Leaseweb consistently refuse to help take down scammers, malware websites, and fake websites. Even the majority of employees/contractors at Namecheap are Russian criminals - just contact Namecheap support and you'll find they all have typical Russian names likes Valeri, Dimitri, Anton, Natasha, Oleg, etc, even though Richard Kirkendall, the CEO of Namecheap, claims he "has no Russian employees."

HomeAdvisor has thousands of telemarketers working for them and each of those telemarketers makes, by there own admission, 200 calls a day so that is literally about 600,000 people in this country every day that are getting harassed by cold calls from these telemarketing and robocalling scammers at HomeAdvisor. If HomeAdvisor were shut down, that is 600,000 telemarketing calls that would be eliminated every day.HomeAdvisor bombards cable television with fancy commercials full of lies, they bombard your phones with telemarketing calls, and they bombard the internet with fake advertisements and fake websites. HomeAdvisor is a major scam effecting people all over the country right now like those IRS scam calls. Also while on the topic, avoid using any of these lead generation middlemen companies like MeetMattServices, Thumbtack, Porch, HomeAdvisor, etc. That's all they are, they are just middleman giant marketing corporations that take a huge cut for adding absolutely no value and that huge cut eventually gets passed down to the customers. Don't ever do business with HomeAdvisor in any way and don't fall for their marketing and television commercials. HomeAdvisor is by far the worst place on the entire internet you can go to to find a contractor as the overwhelming majority of contractors or pretend contractors that HomeAdvisor has signed up on its platform are not licensed, not registered, not insured, and most of the contractors on HomeAdvisor even have criminal records. Simply never ever provide any information to HomeAdvisor and practice common sense when searching for a contractor.

HomeAdvisor is paying a lot of dirty money to keep getting away with this, including to Eric Schmidt, the CEO of Google, and Richard Kirkendall, the CEO of Namecheap. It's a lot of corruption that allows these scammers to carry on. They say to try mailing Brandon Ridenour, the CEO of HomeAdvisor, at 211 S Cherry St, Denver, CO 80246. No response. They say to try calling and mailing Matt Zurcher, the Senior Vice President at HomeAdvisor, at (303) 694-4472, (303) 841-2818, (303) 282-7317 and 6661 N Village Rd, Parker, CO 80134. No response. They say to try mailing Barry Diller, the Chairman of IAC and HomeAdvisor, at 1940 Coldwater Canyon Dr, Beverly Hills, CA 90210. No response. They say to try calling and mailing Tyler Horvath, the owner of Projectquote LLC, at (913) 961-8446 and 6005 W 128th St, Overland Park, KS 66209, 5601 W 136th Terrace #105, Overland Park, KS 66224, and 14317 Manor Ct, Overland Park, KS 66224. No response. Brandon Ridenour of Denver, CO, the CEO of HomeAdvisor; Matt Zurcher, the Senior Vice President at HomeAdvisor; Barry Diller, the Chairman of IAC and HomeAdvisor; Tyler Horvath of Overland Park, Kansas, the owner of Projectquote LLC; all the other executives at HomeAdvisor; and along all the other people who work or have worked at HomeAdvisor should all be locked up in prison for the rest of their lives for running these mega scams. Now every time somebody comes across and Googles these fake websites, HomeAdvisor's and Tyler Horvath's names will be shown and people will know the truth. HomeAdvisor is totally dishonest and deceitful and is nothing more than a despicable scam. Due diligence, people. Don't mindlessly fill-out a form you found on the internet, don't do any sort of business with HomeAdvisor, and practice common sense. It's time for many more class action lawsuits (https://chimicles.com/class-action-filed-homeadvisor-iacinteractive/) against HomeAdvisor and lets rip HomeAdvisor to shreds. Confiscate all the money that HomeAdvisor has and setup a Victim Compensation Fund for all the small businesses and others that they've defrauded.

Documentation of the scam phishing websites that HomeAdvisor is running: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ppmvzKP4j29yt717qqrCLCjohPAeWt6W/view?usp=sharing

A Dropbox backup of the documentation of the scam phishing websites that HomeAdvisor is running: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1a906qx0j0qsf2l/Fake Websites and Fake Google Ads.pdf?dl=0

BBB reviews of HomeAdvisor: https://www.bbb.org/us/co/lakewood/profile/contractor-referral/homeadvisor-0885-22000608

ResellerRatings reviews of HomeAdvisor: https://www.resellerratings.com/store/HomeAdvisor

Class action lawsuit filed by Chimicles Schwartz Kriner & Donaldson-Smith LLP v. HomeAdvisor: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1z0TLh6bxA7Qew68u4j8tRiczxNvFFr82/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Nealtw




----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

*NEAL and Barbara...*...

I happen to be from Golden, so had a local interest in Home Advisors (which had a name change that I can't remember)

I never had a professional relationship with them, but was inundated by their "sales" calls,

*Thanks for your exposure of them...!!!!!!!*

They are F'n crooks,

I can't believe they got as far as they got.

Simple deduction of their business model should have tipped any customer (tradesman) or any public consumer of the inate conflict of interest. Reduced to: "*We refer people who pay us to refer them, and we'll use any excuse to charge a tradesman for a referral as we do NO diligence on either our trades people (apart from getting their credit card) nor on the value of our fabricated referrals that we charge to that credit card, BUT it's fair, as both the tradesman and his potential referral loose""*

And get their new enticement, they somehow can give you the average cost of your job in your area,,,, boy, they must be clarevoyent in understanding the complexities of each job.

*I wonder if the real estate "free" referral services are not just the very same model scam, Anybody know.*??????????????????

I can not believe they got along so far with this scam...except our comsumer protection agencies are a scam also.


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *NEAL and Barbara...*...
> 
> I happen to be from Golden, so had a local interest in Home Advisors (which had a name change that I can't remember)
> 
> I never had a professional relationship with them, but was inundated by their "sales" calls,
> 
> *Thanks for your exposure of them...!!!!!!!*
> 
> They are F'n crooks,
> 
> I can't believe they got as far as they got.
> 
> Simple deduction of their business model should have tipped any customer (tradesman) or any public consumer of the inate conflict of interest. Reduced to: "*We refer people who pay us to refer them, and we'll use any excuse to charge a tradesman for a referral as we do NO diligence on either our trades people (apart from getting their credit card) nor on the value of our fabricated referrals that we charge to that credit card, BUT it's fair, as both the tradesman and his potential referral loose""*
> 
> And get their new enticement, they somehow can give you the average cost of your job in your area,,,, boy, they must be clarevoyent in understanding the complexities of each job.
> 
> *I wonder if the real estate "free" referral services are not just the very same model scam, Anybody know.*??????????????????
> 
> I can not believe they got along so far with this scam...except our comsumer protection agencies are a scam also.


I was not aware of this.

I will quit telling people to ask these crooks for help.


ED


----------



## Nealtw

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *NEAL and Barbara...*...
> 
> I happen to be from Golden, so had a local interest in Home Advisors (which had a name change that I can't remember)
> 
> I never had a professional relationship with them, but was inundated by their "sales" calls,
> 
> *Thanks for your exposure of them...!!!!!!!*
> 
> They are F'n crooks,
> 
> I can't believe they got as far as they got.
> 
> Simple deduction of their business model should have tipped any customer (tradesman) or any public consumer of the inate conflict of interest. Reduced to: "*We refer people who pay us to refer them, and we'll use any excuse to charge a tradesman for a referral as we do NO diligence on either our trades people (apart from getting their credit card) nor on the value of our fabricated referrals that we charge to that credit card, BUT it's fair, as both the tradesman and his potential referral loose""*
> 
> And get their new enticement, they somehow can give you the average cost of your job in your area,,,, boy, they must be clarevoyent in understanding the complexities of each job.
> 
> *I wonder if the real estate "free" referral services are not just the very same model scam, Anybody know.*??????????????????
> 
> I can not believe they got along so far with this scam...except our comsumer protection agencies are a scam also.


I wasn't aware, just checked it out after Barb's post and wanted to back it up.


----------



## de-nagorg

For the past week, I have been getting calls from a vehicle extended warranty place, each time the I.D. comes up as from various Wyoming cities, and each time they get to the part where they ask if I still have my vehicle, but each time they have gotten the model, or year wrong.

Which clues me in that they are "fishin", and I hang up, or invite them to " $^%*(" themselves. 

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen

de-nagorg said:


> For the past week, I have been getting calls from a vehicle extended warranty place, each time the I.D. comes up as from various Wyoming cities, and each time they get to the part where they ask if I still have my vehicle, but each time they have gotten the model, or year wrong.
> 
> Which clues me in that they are "fishin", and I hang up, or invite them to " $^%*(" themselves.
> 
> ED


Those are the ones I have a blast with doin my tongue tied act by pressing the tip of my tongue to my teeth and gum when i spuweeeke. After I tolwd he i vuz veywe wetarddid i hvnt wedceved any mor kkalls.


----------



## Old Thomas

In college we pasted the postage paid card on a brick and mailed it back.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Old Thomas said:


> In college we pasted the postage paid card on a brick and mailed it back.


I have dropped a lot of empty "return postage guaranteed" envelopes in the mail.......Never thought of your great idea ..OT:vs_laugh:


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I have dropped a lot of empty "return postage guaranteed" envelopes in the mail.......Never thought of your great idea ..OT:vs_laugh:


 I have inserted someone else's ads into those postage paid envelopes.

Making sure that I removed my name from it first.


ED


----------



## rjniles

de-nagorg said:


> I have inserted someone else's ads into those postage paid envelopes.
> 
> 
> 
> Making sure that I removed my name from it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ED


I do that with all that crap AARP sends me. I leave my name on it.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg

rjniles said:


> I do that with all that crap AARP sends me. I leave my name on it.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


 I have not found anything that AARP sponsors, that I am interested in, or can use.

So joining them was a waste of money, and will not renew again, no matter what the rate they offer me.


ED


----------



## fireguy

de-nagorg said:


> I have not found anything that AARP sponsors, that I am interested in, or can use.
> 
> So joining them was a waste of money, and will not renew again, no matter what the rate they offer me.
> 
> ED


I used to put all of their garbage in a box, taping the return address to the box. Then I found out the Post Office just put my love missives in the trash can. 

AARP assumes all of us old people are stupid enough to believe AARP has our best interest at heart, and not an insurance agency. 


AMAC is an alternative for old people who can still make our own decisions.


----------



## rjniles

de-nagorg said:


> I have not found anything that AARP sponsors, that I am interested in, or can use.
> 
> 
> 
> So joining them was a waste of money, and will not renew again, no matter what the rate they offer me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ED


Not only a waste of but but once I found out they lobbied for the passage of ACA (Obamacare), I knew they were not keeping the best interest of seniors as a high priority.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## Oso954

> I have not found anything that AARP sponsors, that I am interested in, or can use.


My wife loves discounts and is not bashful about asking people if they give them. Or which is better, AAA or AARP.
We travel enough that between hotels, restaurants (and free maps from AAA) we recover the dues and then some from both groups.

She will eat from a senior menu, ask for the Group discount, then pay for it with a credit card that earns cash back.

As they used to say, She can squeeze a nickel until the buffalo bellows.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

How can AARP tell the exact mile the mileage on your Chevy? AARP, The Hartford and Onstar are like 3 peas in a pod. Use that mileage against the policy holder for a rate increase. I don't think so Tim.


----------



## GrayHair

I think AARP has become nothing more than a lead-generation service for their "partners".


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

GrayHair said:


> I think AARP has become nothing more than a lead-generation service for their "partners".


Bet you are right..... but I think the real danger/problem is that it has the APPEARANCE of an advocacy group for seniors....when IT IS NOT.

So we think we have an advocacy group...and we don't.

I think we need one...from where I don't know.....but note that we have a voting slug of baby boomer seniors, yet we have no politicians, on either side of the isle. nor political candidates, really addressing any senior issues.

Most notably, both parties seem to "kick the can" down the road...the can would be us.

SS is not addressed and nowhere keeping up with inflation and is headed to insolvency. BUT, no worries for the government, because it is an ENTITLEMENT, not an OBLIGATION. {However, I think it was an obligation of mine over 50 years to contribute to it.)

And we just take $800MM from Medicare, for other uses. And we devalue any savings you have in retirement by printing money and makeing that retirement savings virtually worthless with nominal interest rates held artificially low by the FED for over ten years.

Now you may be fooled into complacency, with your rising 401 market investments.... but as a senior, generally you need a relatively secure alternative also....it sure isn't cash or T bills...

As seniors, I don't venture a guess why politicians on either party do not address us as a significant voteing contingency. (I think they both have reached a mutual consent to ignore the issues.)

JMO


----------



## Drachenfire

GrayHair said:


> I think AARP has become nothing more than a lead-generation service for their "partners".


You are quite correct. When my parents were alive, they had AARP. One day they found out their insurance had been switched unbeknownst to them.

It turns out in the midst of all the crap mail AARP was sending them was an opt out notification for them to switch insurance. If they did not opt out by a certain date their insurance would automatically be switched to the one AARP was shilling for. Not realizing what it was in the midst of all the junk AARP was sending, my parents did not get to opt out in time.

My sister tried in vane to resolve the issue but AARP would not budge repeating my parents had the chance to opt out and did not.

This underhandedness in addition to their support for Obamacare were my strongest motives for never joining.

It took them two and half years of sending "invitations" to join before they got that message.


----------



## CaptTom

I think the biggest problem with AARP is that they're neutered by our current political climate. If they ever take an elected official to task for voting against seniors' interests, then 41% of AARP's members will be resign in anger because that's "our" guy.

Apparently no politician from "my" party can do any wrong, and no politician from "your" party can do anything right.

There's just no room for a group that advocates for citizens. The politicians know we'll vote against our own best interests every time, if our party leaders (or favorite polarized media outlets) tell us to.


----------



## de-nagorg

I have had 2 calls today, telling me that someone in Ohio, has charged my Amazon account with a $120.00 charge and to press 1 to talk to a fraud representative.

I DO NOT have an Amazon account .

So how could there be a charge on it that I need to confirm or dispute? 

:devil3:


ED


----------



## joed

I get similar calls about my non existent visa card, sometimes at 6:00am.


----------



## kwikfishron

de-nagorg said:


> I have had 2 calls today, telling me that someone in Ohio, has charged my Amazon account with a $120.00 charge and to press 1 to talk to a fraud representative.
> 
> * I DO NOT have an Amazon account .*


Are you sure about that?

Just because you haven't set one up doesn't mean that some scammer hasn't started one for you.


----------



## de-nagorg

kwikfishron said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Just because you haven't set one up doesn't mean that some scammer hasn't started one for you.


If I do, I can't use it, I don't know the password.

I had one 15 or so years ago, but they lost the coin that I had in it, and refused to reimburse me, so I gave them the long finger salute, and closed it out. 

Never to return.



 ED


----------



## digitalplumber

Been getting the Amazon one for about a week now. you can send them to:


stop-*spoofing*@*amazon*.com


----------



## GrayHair

Got a text today about my Parking Reservation at a truck stop. I know my 23 year-old Suburban is big, but come on now ...


Stuff like that gets deleted without being opened. :devil3:


----------



## CaptTom

GrayHair said:


> Got a text today about my Parking Reservation at a truck stop.


Might just be a wrong number.

I get occasional e-mails about "my" PADI certification, and sometimes receipts for purchases like airline tickets that I didn't make.

Apparently there's a guy out there with the same name as I, and a very similar e-mail account. Either he, or the person he's giving it to, put down my e-mail by mistake.

If I were devious I'd request a duplicate of "my" PADI card, so that I can get tanks filled. But I don't dive, and wouldn't be that dishonest anyway.

I just live vicariously through my namesake's travels to exotic dive destinations, or the receipt for his garage door installation, or whatever. It only happens a couple of times a year, so I just shrug it off.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Just another....Pretty good job..


----------



## Old Thomas

I’m from the government and I am here to help you.


----------



## Drachenfire

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Just another....Pretty good job..


Actually, it is not that great.

The address it was sent from ([email protected]) clearly visible is a blatant giveaway that this is a fake.

When in doubt about an email such as this, hover your mouse cursor over the email in your inbox, but do not open it. The senders email address will popup.

An email coming from most legitimate entities will have their company domain in them, @fedex.com, @ups.com, @amazon.com etc.. Anything else is likely a phishing scam.

Be wary of similar addresses with altered spellings such as @fed_ex.com which could also be a scam. 

Just as you must be wary of strangers in your neighborhood posing as salespeople, pollsters and utility workers, you need to be wary of emails posing as legitimate entities.


----------



## digitalplumber

Drachenfire said:


> Actually, it is not that great.
> 
> The address it was sent from ([email protected]) clearly visible is a blatant giveaway that this is a fake.
> 
> When in doubt about an email such as this, hover your mouse cursor over the email in your inbox, but do not open it. The senders email address will popup.
> 
> An email coming from most legitimate entities will have their company domain in them, @fedex.com, @ups.com, @*amazon* .com etc.. Anything else is likely a phishing scam.
> 
> Be wary of similar addresses with altered spellings such as @fed_ex.com which could also be a scam.
> 
> Just as you must be wary of strangers in your neighborhood posing as salespeople, pollsters and utility workers, you need to be wary of emails posing as legitimate entities.





as well as, what it is doing to your computer behind the scenes!~


----------



## joed

> An email coming from most legitimate entities will have their company domain in them, @fedex.com, @ups.com, @amazon .com etc.. Anything else is likely a phishing scam.


Company name not just in them but at the end of them. For example @fedex.com.ru is not from the real company.
Spammers are sneaky trying to get you to respond.


----------



## gma2rjc

Old Thomas said:


> I’m from the government and I am here to help you.


This looks like something that would be in the 'jokes' thread. 

:wink2:


----------



## CaptTom

Drachenfire said:


> An email coming from most legitimate entities will have their company domain in them, @fedex.com, @ups.com, @amazon.com etc.. Anything else is likely a phishing scam.


All good, but don't get too paranoid. I've had legitimate mail from companies or organizations whose domain name I didn't recognize. Like some sort of crazy acronym or abbreviation which I didn't "get" until I opened the e-mail and read the full name. Some legitimate companies and organizations use e-mail services like Constant Contact, so you won't see their real domain name at all.

I think by far the most useful thing I do is use an e-mail client (Thunderbird, but there are others) which allows me to open an e-mail without fetching any images or sending any read receipts. This prevents the one-pixel trackers and other techniques from letting the sender know I received it, cuts way down on the bandwidth and time needed to open it, and prevents anything from running maliciously on my computer.

If it's something legitimate, I have the option to open images. But frankly I'd rather just read the text. Usually the image is just marketing anyway. If it's not important enough for the sender to type it out, then I don't really want to read it anyway.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Old Thomas said:


> I’m from the government and I am here to help you.





gma2rjc said:


> This looks like something that would be in the 'jokes' thread.
> 
> :wink2:


Three greatest lies....

1) Above ^^^^^
2) Checks in the mail
3) I promise I won't .... .. .... ...th.


----------



## digitalplumber

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Three greatest lies....
> 
> 1) Above ^^^^^
> 2) Checks in the mail
> 3) I promise I won't .... .. .... ...th.



4 greatest lies:


4.) you can keep your insurance and your Doctor! :wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg

5. It's not you, It's me.

ED


----------



## digitalplumber

de-nagorg said:


> 5. It's not you, It's me.
> 
> ED





OK here we go:


6.) You didnt build that business!


Maybe a new post is in order for Great Lies!


----------



## CaptTom

digitalplumber said:


> 4.) you can keep your insurance and your Doctor! :wink2:


OK...

5.) "Anyone who wants a test can get one."

(Just trying to be fair here.)


----------



## digitalplumber

CaptTom said:


> OK...
> 
> 5.) "Anyone who wants a test can get one."
> 
> (Just trying to be fair here.)



That would be #7, LOL!


----------



## digitalplumber

*Greatest lies here:*

https://www.diychatroom.com/f2/greatest-lies-cont-scam-684493/#post6122183


----------



## dj3

"To receive your $50 COSTCO CASH CARD we need some information from you".
:surprise:


----------



## Daneal

:surprise:


rusty baker said:


> How about "Whole house carpet install for $99.00"?


:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Fix'n it

window installation is FREE !!!! = :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## HotRodx10

I don't have my name in my email username. When I get an email supposedly from Paypal, Amazon, Chase Bank, etc. that has the name in my username as if they're addressing me personally, I know it's a scam.


----------



## markadan

Thanks for this kind of information. I agree with you scamming is a very big issue in these days. This thread is alarming for every user of this forum.


----------



## rjordan393

How about a "12 ounce package of breakfast sausage at the 1 pound price".


----------



## AbigailRobertY

Thank you for the helpful information.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Probably not a blatant scam, but certainly playing on a party's ignorance..... In the mail from:

Nevada Public Records Inc...located no less in our capital Carson City;

And for $$99.00 I can get a copy of the only record that assures I own my home.

(Or I can go to any public records outlet and get a copy for $6)


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Probably not a blatant scam, but certainly playing on a party's ignorance..... In the mail from:
> 
> Nevada Public Records Inc...located no less in our capital Carson City;
> 
> And for $$99.00 I can get a copy of the only record that assures I own my home.
> 
> (Or I can go to any public records outlet and get a copy for $6)


I got a letter once saying that I could get a copy of my Wyoming Birth Certificate, for a clean $100.00 bill.

I knew it was a scam, mainly because I have my New Mexico Birth Certificate, in my file cabinet.

I was born so long ago, that I have a micro-fische photograph actually.

Stamped as Official N.M.

ED


----------



## GrayHair

Micro-fische photograph? Better than papyrus!


----------



## Old Thomas

This is your last notice that your car warranty is expiring. I received at least a hundred last notices. I push 1 to talk to them and then I tell them what I did to their mother and/or sister.


----------



## Drachenfire

Old Thomas said:


> This is your last notice that your car warranty is expiring. I received at least a hundred last notices. I push 1 to talk to them and then I tell them what I did to their mother and/or sister.


I tell them, "If you call here again, I am going to tell the Clintons you have dirt on them...."


----------



## CaptTom

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Probably not a blatant scam, but certainly playing on a party's ignorance..... In the mail from:
> 
> Nevada Public Records Inc...located no less in our capital Carson City;
> 
> And for $$99.00 I can get a copy of the only record that assures I own my home.
> 
> (Or I can go to any public records outlet and get a copy for $6)


There's a similar scam directed at boat owners. Many larger boats are "documented" with the federal government, rather than "registered" with the state like a car. The documentation database used to be public information.

Scammers would identify boat owners whose documentation was coming up for renewal, and send a very official-looking letter and form to return, along with credit card information, to renew. Renewal costs $26. These scammers would charge hundreds of dollars to perform the "service" of renewing. I, like most people, thought initially it was an official renewal form. Some actually sent it back with their credit card information. I was fortunate to notice that the price was way off, and besides, it's only a few clicks to renew on line like I normally do.

Once word got around, most boaters were only fooled once. But there are a small number of boat owners who like the feeling of paying someone hundreds of dollars to perform a service they could do themselves for $26. That "sucker born every minute" aspect is where I can sort of admire the scammers' insight into human nature.


----------



## de-nagorg

GrayHair said:


> Micro-fische photograph? Better than papyrus!


 I had to take it in 4 years ago to the DMV, to prove that I was a U. S. citizen, before renewing my license.

A homeland security new rule.

And they had never seen one, and questioned it's authenticy. 

After checking the dates, they agreed that it was real.

ED


----------



## Jenna Young

BigD9 said:


> I don't need to buy the little woman a $800 vacuum cleaner. I just got her a brand spanking new hand operated model for the carpets.


I think you are genious)


----------



## Drachenfire

I have seen an uptick in phishing attempts from one of my email accounts.

For those not familiar with it, “phishing” is the act of sending email that falsely claims to be from a legitimate organization. This is usually combined with a threat or request for information: for example, that an account will close, a balance is due, or information is missing from an account. The email will ask the recipient to supply confidential information, such as bank account details, PINs or passwords; these details are then used by the owners of the website to conduct fraud.

The most prevalent ones I have seen recently claim to be from Norton Security or Norton LifeLock. The body of the email will have a Norton logo with a variation of the following message;

_Hello

Congratulation dear user, Your plan has auto-upgrade for one year.

Your renewal for Subscription of NORTON LIFE-LOCK is due for today and $499.99 USD is about to Debit from your account. The Debited Amount will be reflected within the next 24 TO 48 HOURS on your A/C statement. If you feel this is an unauthorized transaction or you want to cancel the subscription, please contact our billing department as soon as possible.

If you have any doubt about this or you don't want to use Norton then definitely contact our Norton customer support team +1 (833)-328-0756 to cancel your membership & get a refund_

There are clues to the fact that this is a blatant phishing scam.


The use of the phrase “Congratulation dear user”. If you legitimately signed up for the service, the company would use your name and certainly never refer to you as “dear user”.
Your renewal for Subscription of NORTON LIFE-LOCK is due for today. Spelling and Grammatical errors. The word subscription should not be capitalized, “LIFE-LOCK” should not be hyphenated, and “due for today” is grammatically incorrect indicating the scammer is possibly foreign.
The use of the phrase “debit from your account”. Most people use a credit card for such services. Therefore the phrase should be “charging your credit card”.
Look carefully at the senders email address. It will have something like, [email protected]
The use of the phrase "A/C statement" is another indicator the scammer is foreign. A/C is an accounting term not normally used in general correspondence. 
The use of the phrase, "If you have any doubt about this". A legitimate company would more likely use a phrase like, "If you do not want this service."
Be very leery of such emails. They prey on your fear that you are being charged for something you did not sign up for.

If you get an email like this and want to confirm you have not been a victim of fraud, contact your credit card company and bank directly.

If you do have a Norton service, log into the website using your own link and credentials and check your account. DO NOT use any links in the email. Immediately report any fraudulent activity to your bank, credit card company and the vendor.

Notify your email provider of the phishing attempt. Most have an email address to which such attempts can be reported.


----------



## chandler48

Not so much a scam, but mentioning birth certificates reminded me. The last time I went to renew my driver's license, I had every document including my 1962 draft card, but noooo, I had to have my birth certificate. I had never seen it. Lady said I needed it for a new secure license. You mean I have to go to Atlanta and get it? No, just go to the courthouse, since it is a state document. OK. Lady at courthouse asked my name, date of birth, and gimme $20. Out she came with a certified birth certificate. That easy for me, just how easy would it be for a scammer or unscrupulous person to obtain??


----------



## de-nagorg

chandler48 said:


> Not so much a scam, but mentioning birth certificates reminded me. The last time I went to renew my driver's license, I had every document including my 1962 draft card, but noooo, I had to have my birth certificate. I had never seen it. Lady said I needed it for a new secure license. You mean I have to go to Atlanta and get it? No, just go to the courthouse, since it is a state document. OK. Lady at courthouse asked my name, date of birth, and gimme $20. Out she came with a certified birth certificate. That easy for me, just how easy would it be for a scammer or unscrupulous person to obtain??



And what if you were born in another county, or state.

Then you do business through the mail.

No ID required.

Government bureaucracy at work.


ED


----------



## de-nagorg

12:15 pm

RING RING

Hello

I hear Attention, this is an investigation of a fraud performed in your name.

If you ignore this call, it will be viewed as a second offense, and a warrant for your arrest will be made.

Press one to be connected to the first available officer.

I press one.

I hear POINK , that distinct sound of VOIP connecting. 

AHA , I think.

Then I hear, Thank you for calling Social Security, how may I help you?



I swear , something about cow poop, and hang up.

I may be old, but I ain't addled, or a fool.
I know that SS does not do much contact over the phone, they still want a paper trail.

Besides the VOIP connect signal is a dead giveaway to BEWARE, you are being scammed. 

For any interested party, this is going around.


ED


----------



## Drachenfire

I had a telemarketer call my home one afternoon and asked by name for someone whom I never heard of.
I told them they had the wrong number as there was no one here by that name.
Without missing a beat they said, "Can I have your name so we can update our records?"
Curious I asked, "Why do you need my name." Keep in mind this person has not even identified who they are or what company they are calling from.
The person simply replied, "Well, we have your number and just want to update our records."
Disgusted with their gall I responded, "No, you have *a* number and do not call it again." <click>


----------



## chandler48

I get political calls (that's what you get for being politically active) who start out, "Hello, Is Carol there?" Lately I have been responding, "No she died". Nonetheless, it appears it is a recorded introduction, geared to our phone. She just keeps on talking like I wasn't even there. It is obviously a recording wanting donations. Click.


----------



## rjordan393

To All,
Check to see if you have a security setting on your phone. My phone has both a white and black list. I only use the white and put it on active. What it does is: Only the people on your contact list can make your phone ring. All other attempts by others will not make your phone ring. However, all calls or attempts will go on your call record. Then you will see the phone numbers of those you do not recognize and delete them at will.


----------



## de-nagorg

rjordan393 said:


> To All,
> Check to see if you have a security setting on your phone. My phone has both a white and black list. I only use the white and put it on active. What it does is: Only the people on your contact list can make your phone ring. All other attempts by others will not make your phone ring. However, all calls or attempts will go on your call record. Then you will see the phone numbers of those you do not recognize and delete them at will.



Interesting, What type of phone do you have?

Cell, home desk, or wall?

ED


----------



## Nealtw

I am on a land line so blocking calls is not so easy. Once a week I get a message from the "Official Credit Office" about a large purchase on my credit card last night.
That card must have one high limit, someone has been using it for years.

What is funny when I had a card and payphones only took cards, I used the CC twice and both times the Credit Card people called to confirm that it was me that charged $1. for a call. One of them was when I was in the Yukon, they had left 4 messages by the time i got home. You would think they could figure I was not home.


----------



## Drachenfire

My call blocker is one of the best investments I have made.

Despite having an unlisted number, we were getting spam/telemarketing calls almost daily, (Obviously using an auto-dialer.) One telemarketer was calling 4-5 times a day every day.

I had enough. I purchased a call blocker that came pre-loaded with known spam numbers. Once I had it connected, I went through the caller ID on my phone and entered every spam/telemarketer I found. It was instant tranquility. 

When a call comes in, the first ring is suppressed while the blocker checks the number against its database. If the number in listed it disconnects the call. If it is not on the list, it allows the phones to ring.

Every once in a while a spammer or telemarketer will call that is not on the list. I do not even answer, I simply press a button on the call blocker and the number is automatically entered in the block database and the call hung up.

I call it tele-tranquility.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

I just sorta got "nipped" the other day, and I think I'm pretty carefull....but dropped my guard while in a hurry.

I was orderring a small storage type shed and found a good price by searching for the shed itself....not the stores.

The site looked decent and the ordering process seemed legit...so I gave my credit card and got a "confirm" and would be shipped in 3-5 business days....

When it did not come, I went to call them by looking uop their name......All sorts of warnings about them.

I called and cancelled the payment and everything is fine....bur I SHOULD HAVE CHECKED OUT THE ACTUAL STORE REFERRALS/REVIEWS BEFORE ORDERING..


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Curiosity referencing my above issue..... Does anyone know/understand who is responsible for any loss on the fraud.

Assuming the non-legitimate store had gotten paid, who eats the fraud.....my bank or Master card in this issue.

For instance, is it mastercards responsibility to insure that they only pay legit stores, and they eat any loss.

Or is my bank responsible , and just a cost of their CC business


----------



## chandler48

My understanding is the card issuer, or Mastercard insures the transactions and has to eat them, technically. The exorbitant interest rates they charge can account for "no loss" on their part.


----------



## joed

Your bank is MasterCard. They license the use of the name and maintain the receivables unless they subcontract it out to someone else.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

joed said:


> *Your bank is MasterCard*. They license the use of the name and maintain the receivables unless they subcontract it out to someone else.


JOED... Guess I'm still confused....................

The "bank" I'm refering to is Citi (*my bank is not mastercard*), Citi who issues a mastercard.. "They license the name of who"....???????

Basically, Who owns the receivable and incurs the loss when it is contested and found fraudulent. Citi or Mastercard


----------



## joed

Citi owns the receivables and takes the loss.


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> JOED... Guess I'm still confused....................
> 
> The "bank" I'm refering to is Citi (*my bank is not mastercard*), Citi who issues a mastercard.. "They license the name of who"....???????
> 
> Basically, Who owns the receivable and incurs the loss when it is contested and found fraudulent. Citi or Mastercard



A couple of decades ago, on my Bankamericard, there occurred charges of $500.00 - $800.00 a day for two weeks to a women's clothing store in Georgia.

Well I have never been there, so I called Bank of America, to dispute those charges. 

The charges were removed from my balance, and I asked them then, who was responsible, they told me that they had a team of investigators that tracked down the fraudster, and prosecuted.

The next month, there were still more charges for three days to the fraud, so I called again, to dispute. 

They cleaned it up again, and mentioned that they now knew who it was, and arrested them. 

This makes for an interesting story, but at the time, it really rankled my tail feathers.

I still do not know how my card # got out, as it was seldom used by me, just a spare emergency baskup.

I got a new # and things went back to usual.


ED


----------



## HotRodx10

joed is right; Mastercard just processes the transactions and takes their fee. Citi is on the hook for fraudulent charges unless they can find the perp.

I once noticed some fraudulent (credit) charges on my bank-issued debit Mastercard before they posted. I went straight to my bank and told them the charges were fraudulent. They apparently were required by law to pay the charges and then investigate. they paid them, and then refunded the money to my account. I got a notice a couple months later that the investigation had concluded and the refunds were then permanent.


----------



## Drachenfire

*Check your credit report regularly*

It's important to check your credit reports regularly to ensure that your personal and financial information is accurate. Checking your report will also expose any fraudulent accounts opened in your name. If you find errors in your reports, take steps to have them corrected immediately.

The ftc.gov website has a link for getting your credit reports from all three agencies, Equifax, Experian, and TransUnion. These agencies are requires to supply a free report yearly. 

Currently because of COVID the three national credit reporting agencies are giving people weekly access to monitor their credit report for free until April 20, 2022.


----------



## Half-fast eddie

You know ... people ***** about the evil banks and all the greedy money they make. Not much different than the greedy plumbers or auto mechanics or anyone else who tries to make a profit. 

But think about it ... all the government regulations and such. They have to guarantee your deposits are safe so there are no more runs on banks like in the 30's. They are required to make bad loans and eat the losses. Don't think so? Ask any banker about CRA loans ... community reinvestment act ... the requirement to make loans to low income and high risk customers. I'm not against many cra loans, but some people have no intent on making payments. 

And more germane to this discussion ... banks reimburse you for credit card losses. Sometimes they recover from the perp, but most of ths time they don't. Ths losses come from their profits.


----------



## rjordan393

de-nagorg said:


> Interesting, What type of phone do you have?
> 
> Cell, home desk, or wall?
> 
> ED
> I have a regular flip cell phone from "Consumer Cellular". Its called the Doro 7050, model DFC-0180. It does not come with all those bells and whistles that other cell phones have.


----------



## Nik333

rjordan393 said:


> To All,
> Check to see if you have a security setting on your phone. My phone has both a white and black list. I only use the white and put it on active. What it does is: Only the people on your contact list can make your phone ring. All other attempts by others will not make your phone ring. However, all calls or attempts will go on your call record. Then you will see the phone numbers of those you do not recognize and delete them at will.


What happens if the police try to call you to tell you someone is hurt? Years ago, I used to block calls, I don't remember the details, but, the hospital got mad when they couldn't call me to work in an emergency.


----------



## chandler48

AT&T Call Protect is taking care of all my goofy calls pretty well. I know what area codes and exchanges I deal with, so if it a 800, 888, or unknown number, it goes to the dungeon.


----------



## Half-fast eddie

I have been dealing with the social security admin recently, a very helpful guy in the boston office. The area code is 730 and for some reason his outgoing system adds +1 as a prefix. So when he calls the caller id reads it funny, and shows it originating in Russia.


----------



## rjordan393

Nik333 said:


> What happens if the police try to call you to tell you someone is hurt? Years ago, I used to block calls, I don't remember the details, but, the hospital got mad when they couldn't call me to work in an emergency.


If a person works for any emergency services, then they should add the phone number to their contact list. If they do not have a security feature that contains a white list, then they should consider changing to a phone that does. I used to have one of those smart phones and I did not like all the junk that came with it or having to charge it every day.


----------



## Nik333

rjordan393 said:


> If a person works for any emergency services, then they should add the phone number to their contact list. If they do not have a security feature that contains a white list, then they should consider changing to a phone that does. I used to have one of those smart phones and I did not like all the junk that came with it or having to charge it every day.


I meant if say, a cop tries to call you regarding a loved one?


----------



## rjordan393

Nik333 said:


> I meant if say, a cop tries to call you regarding a loved one?


I do not know what the policy is in most police departments but I would think the commissioner would frown on his police making calls to love one's in the event of a accident. That would be the job of the hospital. All other communications should be done in person.


----------



## SPS-1

A few years ago I got a phone call from Mastercard. It must be pretty rare that the call really is Mastercard.
They asked me if I had just purchased two $500 gift cards from one of the big retailers up here.
I said "huh? no"
I guess their software flagged the transaction as suspicious. Gift card, maybe delivery address was different than card-holder address, maybe some other suspicious flags.
So they didn't allow that to go through.
Not sure if they were able to prosecute, or if they even tried to catch them (must happen pretty often)..

But I updated my card settings, so I get an immediate E-mail anytime a transaction over $400 is put on my card.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

SPS-1 said:


> A few years ago I got a phone call from Mastercard. It must be pretty rare that the call really is Mastercard.
> They asked me if I had just purchased two $500 gift cards from one of the big retailers up here.
> I said "huh? no"
> I guess their software flagged the transaction as suspicious. Gift card, maybe delivery address was different than card-holder address, maybe some other suspicious flags.
> So they didn't allow that to go through.
> Not sure if they were able to prosecute, or if they even tried to catch them (must happen pretty often)..
> 
> But I updated my card settings, so I get an immediate E-mail anytime a transaction over $400 is put on my card.


SPS..... Just curious..... Are you sure you got the call from MasterCard......or was it the bank that issued the Mastercard.?


----------



## Nik333

@MTN REMODEL LLC - Did you put a *link* for your Walmart gift card entry?
Sorry to nag!🤣


----------



## SPS-1

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> SPS..... Just curious..... Are you sure you got the call from MasterCard......or was it the bank that issued the Mastercard.?



It was years ago. I don't recall. For sure it would not be "bankers" phoning me. At that bank, it seems like either its a separate division, or else BMO is paying Mastercard to run that part of the business for them.


----------



## turbo4

bjbatlanta said:


> As for the junk mail, send the magazine offers in the "business reply" envelope for the VISA card you're "pre-approved" for. Send the "pre-approved" offer for a cell phone to the VISA card offer, etc. (Of course black out your name/ address.) If you use the business reply envelope, they have to pay the postage. Maybe they'll get the hint to quit sending the crap if enough people do it.


My brother did this and they signed him up for a subscription.


----------



## CaptTom

turbo4 said:


> My brother did this and they signed him up for a subscription.


I love it! Turnabout is fair play.

To me the biggest snail-mail scam is the cable company. They've got a monopoly in my town. At least twice a week I get an enveloped from them packed with glossy ads trying to get me to sign up for more services.

But, they want to charge me for paper billing instead of electronic. Not that I want any more paper mail anyway, but seriously, just shove the bill inside one of those other envelopes you're always sending!

Totally changing subject:

Why do all the scam/sales calls I get come from North Carolina recently? It's a fine state, I was just there a couple of weeks ago. But I have no phone number from there, no relatives there, and no other connection I know of. This has been going on for months now. Is there some sort of massive call center there? Are the spam calling laws more lax there?


----------



## SPS-1

The phone number that shows up on your phone display are often fake. They usually take a local number, or your number and change a few digits, to make it look like a local call. You are more likely to pick up a local call. Must be something funky about your number that makes them think you are in North Carolina.

I get scam calls from local numbers, but funny how the guy on the other end is always East Indian, and I can barely understand his scam.


----------



## chandler48

Like another mentioned, once you answer the phone, listen for the PING, indicating it was VOIP sending your call to somewhere else, although the number they used could be your neighbor's. And if they don't speak English, you need to hang up.


----------



## de-nagorg

chandler48 said:


> Like another mentioned, once you answer the phone, listen for the PING, indicating it was VOIP sending your call to somewhere else, although the number they used could be your neighbor's. And if they don't speak English, you need to hang up.



The sound is more of a POINK, similar to what you hear when you drop a pebble in a barrel of water.

POINK. 

That is a dead giveaway, that you have been ROBO-CALLED, hang up.


ED


----------



## SPS-1

chandler48 said:


> And if they don't speak English, you need to hang up.


Actually, I say "oh, oh, there is somebody at the door. Can you hold for just a few seconds" 

And put down the phone and continue doing what I was doing.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

SPS-1 said:


> Actually, I say "oh, oh, there is somebody at the door. Can you hold for just a few seconds"
> 
> And put down the phone and continue doing what I was doing.


 YEP...YEP...

To the microsoft guys, my computer is downstairs...let me boot it up

To the CC guys,....let me get my wallet..oh where is it.

Haven't found a good delay response for the so called "charities" Maybe I'll steal the someones at the door trick..


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> YEP...YEP...
> 
> To the microsoft guys, my computer is downstairs...let me boot it up
> 
> To the CC guys,....let me get my wallet..oh where is it.
> 
> Haven't found a good delay response for the so called "charities" Maybe I'll steal the someones at the door trick..



A response to those charities.

A local charity had never received a donation from the town's banker, so the director made a phone call. 

"Our records show you make $500,000 a year, yet you haven't given a penny to charity," the director began. 
"Wouldn't you like to help the community?" 

The banker replied, "Did your research show that my mother is ill, with extremely expensive medical bills?" 

"Um, no," mumbled the director.

"Or that my brother is blind and unemployed?
Or that my sister's husband died, leaving her broke with four kids?" 

"I … I … I had no idea." 

"So," said the banker, "if I don't give them any money, why would I give any to you?"


----------



## de-nagorg

I received an e-mail from CVS pharmacy, yesterday.

It said that I had a credit of $101. 36, in my account, and that I could click the link to get it credited to my bank.

Well, there is no CVS Pharmacy in my community, and I have never shopped at one, not even online. 

So, guess where it went ASAP.

Don't be a fool, and click anything similar.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg

Smishing.

A new news item on todays news at noon was about SMISHING. 

Social Media phishing.

Seems that scammers are now sending e-mails, texts, and other notes out to all on sites, saying that they are delinquent in taxes, or being audited by IRS, or are being arrested for something.

You are asked to click.

DO NOT CLICK, it will immediately either download MALWARE, or start mining for data to your bank account. 

So do not get SMISHED. 

ED


----------



## turbo4

de-nagorg said:


> Smishing.
> 
> A new news item on todays news at noon was about SMISHING.
> 
> Social Media phishing.


Got a call on my cell phone like that.


----------



## de-nagorg

turbo4 said:


> Got a call on my cell phone like that.



Yeah, the IRS, police, Courts, Banks, even most Attorneys do not use anything 

but the U S P S, to contact people.

Wise of you to dump it.


ED


----------



## Oso954

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Haven't found a good delay response for the so called "charities" Maybe I'll steal the someones at the door trick..


The best trick is send the call to voice mail. If it’s important they will leave a msg. If someone doesn’t leave the msg, it’s nothing I am interested in.

I only answer the phone when I recognize the name or number that is calling. 

If it’s a business name and I am not expecting/anticipating that they might be calling, they also can leave a msg.

It took a while after retirement to learn that. It’s my phone, for my convenience, not whomever wants to call. Now, I feel no obligation to answer it. 
(I understand, it can take a while to break the habit)


----------



## Drachenfire

Yea, the IRS which knows just about everything about you, your name, address, place of employment, your bank, is going to message you on FB to give notice that you are delinquent and being audited. 

Anyone who believes this, PM me. I can give you a terrific deal on an art deco bridge in California... /sarc

If you have a land-line, do yourself a favor and invest in a call blocker. Ever since I installed on, spam/scam calls have gone from 3-5 daily to about 1 or 2 a week. And those are easily added to the block list just by pushing the little red button.


----------



## chandler48

Scammers are slick and go to great lengths to put a scam out there. I got an email the other day with a lady's email address and a subject of "deposit of refund". I am expecting one, but when I clicked on this one, it had a footer from a transmission rebuilder that rebuilt my transmission, but it failed. They have been looking for a core to rebuild another one to no avail. I thought it was a refund of the$1500 for the original rebuild. Thinking so, I clicked on it and Avast went crazy.

How would they know I have dealings with that rebuilder?? Why would they go to all the trouble of getting their logo in the email? The antivirus did it's job, but wow, what if I hadn't had it?


----------



## de-nagorg

Drachenfire said:


> Anyone who believes this, PM me. I can give you a terrific deal on an art deco bridge in California... /sarc



I'll take that bridge, I've always wanted a TROLL bridge, in Ca. 

I can live under it, and scare the heck out of all those California Girls. 

👣

ED


----------



## Fix'n it

i will trade a statue just outside nyc for the bridge.


----------



## de-nagorg

Fix'n it said:


> i will trade a statue just outside nyc for the bridge.


i'll trade you a large ROCK GROUP, just outside Rapid City S.D, for that statue.

ED


----------



## Drachenfire

chandler48 said:


> How would they know I have dealings with that rebuilder?? Why would they go to all the trouble of getting their logo in the email? The antivirus did it's job, but wow, what if I hadn't had it?


Perhaps the rebuilder got hacked.


----------



## chandler48

Drachenfire said:


> Perhaps the rebuilder got hacked.


Very possibly. Good thought.


----------



## huesmann

Oso954 said:


> The best trick is send the call to voice mail. If it’s important they will leave a msg. If someone doesn’t leave the msg, it’s nothing I am interested in.
> 
> I only answer the phone when I recognize the name or number that is calling.
> 
> If it’s a business name and I am not expecting/anticipating that they might be calling, they also can leave a msg.


The spam calls have gotten so bad I have Silence Unknown Callers turned on, so the phone won't even react when someone not in my contacts list calls—no need to even ignore the call, the phone does it for me.


----------



## BrisVease

Hi all. I run my own business, and I often have to talk to customers on the phone, but I started getting different SMS messages from scammers because of the multiple contacts. They were very distracting me from my work, and I decided to use business texting to freely communicate with customers via text messages, hiding my number. To some extent, this solution helped me solve my problem.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

BrisVease said:


> What measures can I take to protect myself from scammers?


 Read all these posts.........(and realize if it's too good to be true....it isn't....AND there really is no free lunch)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

GETTING PESTERED BY THOSE TIME SHARE SALESMAN....??????

A good offense is better than any defense.....

Especially around resort areas.......... Approach them directly and with a smile ask: Say, you don't know where I could buy a time share do you.????

Works everytime...and often with a nice chuckle/laugh/smile from the salesman.


----------



## Drachenfire

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> GETTING PESTERED BY THOSE TIME SHARE SALESMAN....??????
> 
> A good offense is better than any defense.....
> 
> Especially around resort areas.......... Approach them directly and with a smile ask: Say, you don't know where I could buy a time share do you.????
> 
> Works everytime...and often with a nice chuckle/laugh/smile from the salesman.


We were timeshare owners at one time.

On one occasion we traded to stay at a new resort in Virginia Beach.

The afternoon of our arrival, we received a call from a manager. She asked us if we would mind coming by her office the following day. She explained that since it was a new resort, they wanted to talk to the guests and get their impression of the resort and any suggestions for improvement.

There were a few things about the room we felt needed to be addressed so agreed to come by.

When we arrived, the conversation about the room lasted all of five minutes. The “manager” then pulled out a binder and opened it to artist renderings of a new resort being built on the north end of Virginia Beach. She then started talking about all the amenities it would have.

Realizing immediately what was happening, I firmly said, “Stop.”

She was taken aback and asked if something was wrong.

I calmly replied, “I am here on vacation. I have a finite amount of time and will not spend any of it on a “tour”. I have no interest in purchasing another timeshare and nothing you present here can convince me otherwise. Now, I know you have a boss you answer to, so if this is going to be an issue, I will be happy to explain it to him.”

She excused herself and went to the office next door. A minute later, she comes back with her boss following. He had that swagger and look on his face that said, “I could sell ketchup popsicles to a woman wearing white gloves.”

As he walked in, I slowly stood up. I am six feet tall and at the time pushing 250lbs. This portly guy was about five eight. As I stood to my full height, he stopped short and looked up at me for a second. I looked him square in the eye at which time he stuck out his hand and said, “I just wanted to thank you for coming in.”

Sure you did Mr. Salesman.

As we left, my wife busted out laughing. This is not the first time she has seen me use this tactic to get salespeople to back off.


----------



## Fix'n it

Drachenfire said:


> He had that swagger and look on his face that said, “I could sell ketchup popsicles to a woman wearing white gloves.”


those are the ones that hate me the most. most salesman don't bother with me at all.


----------



## Drachenfire

Fix'n it said:


> those are the ones that hate me the most. most salesman don't bother with me at all.


It is a matter of establishing control of the situation as soon as possible.

Many sales people are like sharks. If you hesitate or express any doubt, they will pounce on that like a shark on a blood scent.

Car salespeople hate me for this reason. When I go buy a vehicle, I know what I want, I already have financing which I make clear upon my arrival. This tells the salesman I am negotiating on the price of the car, not monthly payments which knocks out one of their tactics. I also know what a fair price is and prepared to walk away if I cannot get a fair deal. It leaves them no wiggle room for their little games. They now have to make choice, sell me a car at a fair price that day or have it sitting on the lot another month in the hopes of finding a sucker.


----------



## Fix'n it

Drachenfire said:


> It is a matter of establishing control of the situation as soon as possible.
> 
> Many sales people are like sharks. If you hesitate or express any doubt, they will pounce on that like a shark on a blood scent.
> 
> Car salespeople hate me for this reason. When I go buy a vehicle, I know what I want, I already have financing which I make clear upon my arrival. This tells the salesman I am negotiating on the price of the car, not monthly payments which knocks out one of their tactics. I also know what a fair price is and prepared to walk away if I cannot get a fair deal. It leaves them no wiggle room for their little games. They now have to make choice, sell me a car at a fair price that day or have it sitting on the lot another month in the hopes of finding a sucker.


yes. a firm but polite "no, thank you" nips that right in the bud. 

i bought only 1 "new" truck, 97. i was paying cash and knew what i wanted. while idk just how good the price was. i think the salesman went in the bathroom and cried when i left, lol.


----------



## CaptTom

BrisVease said:


> What measures can I take to protect myself from scammers?


This question took me by surprise. It's like asking "How can I not be stupid?"

But wait. There's a deeper question here. What is a scam?

Maybe it's any time you pay more for something than it's worth to you. By that definition, the solution is to always think about the true value of something before paying for it. It's got to be a life-long habit. Don't be pressured into any purchase. Don't let emotions cloud your judgement. Think long-term. All easy things to say, but not always easy to do!


----------



## Drachenfire

Fix'n it said:


> yes. a firm but polite "no, thank you" nips that right in the bud.
> 
> i bought only 1 "new" truck, 97. i was paying cash and knew what i wanted. while idk just how good the price was. i think the salesman went in the bathroom and cried when i left, lol.


I have not bought a new vehicle since 1989 but I know what you mean. 

When I was buying my '00 pickup in '03, I went to the dealership to check it out. After inspecting and test driving the truck, I began negotiating with the salesman. The manager was not there so the salesman had to keep calling him on the phone with my offers. After about three rounds of this, the salesman came back with a price that was still way above what the truck was worth saying it was the best offer they could do. I gave the salesman my business card, told him to have his manager call me when he was ready to sell the truck and left.

About mid-morning the following day, I get a call from the manager asking if I could come is to discuss the truck. That is when I knew I had him. I told him there was no need for me drive 35 miles to discuss the matter. I then gave him the price (giving myself some room to negotiate) I was willing to pay out-the-door (this means including tax and fees) and told him I was ready to write him a check that day. He got quiet for a moment, sighed and in a resigned voice said, "Okay, if you can come by after noon, we will have it ready for you." 

The offer he took was actually about a thousand under the limit what I was willing to pay just for just the truck so all in I saved almost 2 grand on that deal.


----------



## HotRodx10

Drachenfire said:


> Car salespeople hate me for this reason. When I go buy a vehicle, I know what I want, I already have financing which I make clear upon my arrival. This tells the salesman I am negotiating on the price of the car, not monthly payments which knocks out one of their tactics.


I'm basically the same way, except I have one other counter to their 'ace in the hole' - *setting you up to finance more than they say they are.* I had that happen once. I had negotiated the price, we went in to sign the papers, they sat me in a low chair, to make me feel small, and wanted to proceed to the transfer of title. I insisted we go over the financing first. The guy shoves the paper in front of me.

I say "That payment isn't right". 
He says, "well that's with interest". 
"I calculated it with interest, thank you. Oh, here's the problem, you have me financing $10,000." 
"Yeah, that's what we agreed on."
"That was before I gave you the $1000 down payment".
"Oh, that wasn't included". 
"The down payment wasn't included in the 'out the door' price?" 

It went downhill from there. Needless to say, I didn't buy the car there (bought same model in different color at another dealership for the $10k, instead of the $11k they were trying to snag me for), and I understood why look on the sales guy's face soured when we first met, and I told him I'm an engineer. All that to say, *if you're going to finance, know how to calculate a payment with interest.* There's probably an app for that. I have a solver on my fancy HP calculator, plus I know the formula.


----------



## Drachenfire

HotRodx10 said:


> I'm basically the same way, except I have one other counter to their 'ace in the hole' - *setting you up to finance more than they say they are.* I had that happen once. I had negotiated the price, we went in to sign the papers, they sat me in a low chair, to make me feel small, and wanted to proceed to the transfer of title. I insisted we go over the financing first. The guy shoves the paper in front of me.
> 
> I say "That payment isn't right".
> He says, "well that's with interest".
> "I calculated it with interest, thank you. Oh, here's the problem, you have me financing $10,000."
> "Yeah, that's what we agreed on."
> "That was before I gave you the $1000 down payment".
> "Oh, that wasn't included".
> "The down payment wasn't included in the 'out the door' price?"
> 
> It went downhill from there. Needless to say, I didn't buy the car there (bought same model in different color at another dealership for the $10k, instead of the $11k they were trying to snag me for), and I understood why look on the sales guy's face soured when we first met, and I told him I'm an engineer. All that to say, *if you're going to finance, know how to calculate a payment with interest.* There's probably an app for that. I have a solver on my fancy HP calculator, plus I know the formula.


That is one of he primary reasons I go in with my financing already arranged. 

I have read horror stories about people who got taken to cleaners with dealer financing the most prevalent being the "Spot Delivery Scam". This is when the dealer tells you that you got a low APR on your car loan. You drive home in your new car thinking everything is good. About two weeks later, you get a call from the dealer telling you your car loan application was rejected and you didn't qualify for that low interest rate after all. They then say you have to come up with an addition $1000+ and re-sign the loan documents now at a substantially higher APR. They get away with this scam because of the "subject to financing" clause on the contract. The fact is, the dealer knew all along what rate you actually qualified but after driving the car for 2 weeks, he is counting on you wanting to keep is so badly that you will do almost anything to do so even if it means getting ripped off. This usually happens to people who do not know their credit score or have bad credit. 




.


----------



## de-nagorg

h0me dep0t

I received an e-mail from h0me dep0t, offering me $500.00 deposited into my direct deposit account, If I would answer a short survey on my latest Home Depot purchase. 

Just answer a few questions, and enter my Account # with routing # to receive the $500.00.

Do you see the RED LIGHT yet?



of coutse it is a scam.

No way in this life am I that dumb.

ED


----------



## HotRodx10

Just got this scam alert from my credit union:


*Zelle Fraud Scam*

We continue to see members being taken by this type of scam. We want to let you know how these cons operate so that you might better protect yourself.

One of the more common ways cybercriminals cash out access to bank accounts involves draining the victim’s funds via* Zelle*, a “peer-to-peer” (P2P) payment service used by many financial institutions that allows customers to quickly send cash to friends and family. Naturally, a great deal of phishing schemes that precede these account takeovers begin with a spoofed text message supposedly from the target’s financial institution warning about a suspicious Zelle transfer. What follows is a deep dive into how this increasingly clever Zelle fraud scam typically works, and what victims can do about it.

Scammers blast out fraudulent text messages about suspicious bank transfers as a pretext for immediately calling and scamming anyone who responds via text. Here’s what one of those scam messages looks like:










Anyone who responds “yes,” “no” or at all will very soon receive a phone call from a scammer pretending to be from the financial institution’s fraud department. The caller’s number will be spoofed so that it appears to be coming from the victim’s financial institution.

To “verify the identity” of the customer, the fraudster asks for their online banking username, and then tells the customer to read back a passcode sent via text or email. In reality, the fraudster initiates a transaction — such as the “forgot password” feature on the financial institution’s site — which is what generates the authentication passcode delivered to the member.
The fraudster then uses that same code to complete the password reset process, and then changes the victim’s online banking password. The fraudster then uses Zelle to transfer the victim’s funds to others.

An important aspect of this scam is that _the fraudsters never even need to know or phish the victim’s password_. By sharing their username and reading back the one-time code sent to them via email, the victim is allowing the fraudster to reset their online banking password. Credit unions offering other peer-to-peer banking products have also been targeted, but the fraudsters prefer to target Zelle due to the speed of the payments.

It is critical to note that *your Zelle account is a safe and effective tool for transferring funds. *But do not respond unless YOU initiated the call. In the meantime, remember the mantra: Hang up, Look Up, and Call Back. If you receive a call from someone warning about fraud, hang up. If you believe the call might be legitimate, look up the number of the organization supposedly calling you, and call them back.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

HotRodx10 said:


> Just got this scam alert from my credit union:
> 
> 
> *Zelle Fraud Scam*
> 
> We continue to see members being taken by this type of scam. We want to let you know how these cons operate so that you might better protect yourself.
> 
> One of the more common ways cybercriminals cash out access to bank accounts involves draining the victim’s funds via* Zelle*, a “peer-to-peer” (P2P) payment service used by many financial institutions that allows customers to quickly send cash to friends and family. Naturally, a great deal of phishing schemes that precede these account takeovers begin with a spoofed text message supposedly from the target’s financial institution warning about a suspicious Zelle transfer. What follows is a deep dive into how this increasingly clever Zelle fraud scam typically works, and what victims can do about it.
> 
> Scammers blast out fraudulent text messages about suspicious bank transfers as a pretext for immediately calling and scamming anyone who responds via text. Here’s what one of those scam messages looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who responds “yes,” “no” or at all will very soon receive a phone call from a scammer pretending to be from the financial institution’s fraud department. The caller’s number will be spoofed so that it appears to be coming from the victim’s financial institution.
> 
> To “verify the identity” of the customer, the fraudster asks for their online banking username, and then tells the customer to read back a passcode sent via text or email. In reality, the fraudster initiates a transaction — such as the “forgot password” feature on the financial institution’s site — which is what generates the authentication passcode delivered to the member.
> The fraudster then uses that same code to complete the password reset process, and then changes the victim’s online banking password. The fraudster then uses Zelle to transfer the victim’s funds to others.
> 
> An important aspect of this scam is that _the fraudsters never even need to know or phish the victim’s password_. By sharing their username and reading back the one-time code sent to them via email, the victim is allowing the fraudster to reset their online banking password. Credit unions offering other peer-to-peer banking products have also been targeted, but the fraudsters prefer to target Zelle due to the speed of the payments.
> 
> It is critical to note that *your Zelle account is a safe and effective tool for transferring funds. *But do not respond unless YOU initiated the call. In the meantime, remember the mantra: Hang up, Look Up, and Call Back. If you receive a call from someone warning about fraud, hang up. If you believe the call might be legitimate, look up the number of the organization supposedly calling you, and call them back.


HOTROD,..... Thanks.....That is pretty inventive.....

Does anyone use Zell or the other one.... couple of questions;

1) Is a zell/otherone an irreversable payment with immediate available funds to the recepient....much like a wire transfer.

2) Does a party using Zell have to pre-establish who they can send to and the legitimasy/accuracy of where they are sending it....much like a ACH/EFT transaction. (Of course an ACH/EFT is different in that you can only send money to an account with the same ownership.


----------



## chandler48

I use Zelle to pay my guys and some of my clients uses it to pay my invoices. When I pay my guys, once I hit the Send button, within 10 seconds or so, their phone "dings" indicating payment was made. Likewise, when I send the clients their invoices, within minutes my phone lets me know payment was received.

You do have to set up with your bank the names and phone numbers of the people you send money to. It is irreversible, so make sure you don't put the wrong amount down.

Edit: I was driving home and the phone rang with a "private number" listed. I answered it out of curiosity and low and behold it was Publishers Clearing House. He seemed like a genuine gentleman during the entire conversation. I was informed that I had won $5.5M and $7000 per month for life. He proceeded to give me numbers that will identify the transaction and phone numbers to call back AFTER I opened a separate bank account for his transactions with a minimum required by the bank for new accounts ($100). I guess after I opened this account up, called the number and extension he gave me, and gave him the Routing number and Account number, the funds of the sweepstakes would be deposited. Or would he just deplete the money in the account and run???


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Really not a scam per se....*.but you could easily get bit.*

Went to Walmart for some caulk and several odds/ends.... checked out in a crowded "self-check" ,,,grabbed my package and receipt quickley and leaving.....$106.00 .!!!!!!!!!!!!

Apparently,the person before me, just scanned and did not pay.

I'll pay more attention now and not be in a hurry. (They rebated me...but don't know if I had left the store)


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Really not a scam per se....*.but you could easily get bit.*
> 
> Went to Walmart for some caulk and several odds/ends.... checked out in a crowded "self-check" ,,,grabbed my package and receipt quickley and leaving.....$106.00 .!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Apparently,the person before me, just scanned and did not pay.
> 
> I'll pay more attention now and not be in a hurry. (They rebated me...but don't know if I had left the store)


 How did they get passed the door watcher, At my walmart, they often ask to see a receipt of things.

Mostly electronics, but still?

This won't happen to me, I do not use those self check machines, they ( Walmart), want my money they will work for it.

ED


----------



## Nik333

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Really not a scam per se....*.but you could easily get bit.*
> 
> Went to Walmart for some caulk and several odds/ends.... checked out in a crowded "self-check" ,,,grabbed my package and receipt quickley and leaving.....$106.00 .!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Apparently,the person before me, just scanned and did not pay.
> 
> I'll pay more attention now and not be in a hurry. (They rebated me...but don't know if I had left the store)


Where do you shop? 😆


----------



## Fix'n it

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Really not a scam per se....*.but you could easily get bit.*
> 
> Went to Walmart for some caulk and several odds/ends.... checked out in a crowded "self-check" ,,,grabbed my package and receipt quickley and leaving.....$106.00 .!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Apparently,the person before me, just scanned and did not pay.
> 
> I'll pay more attention now and not be in a hurry. (They rebated me...but don't know if I had left the store)


my wife did that, to herself. we went there for 1 thing. she scanned it, looked at the price and went for her money. i said WTF are you doing, that is double the price.


----------



## Drachenfire

de-nagorg said:


> How did they get passed the door watcher, At my walmart, they often ask to see a receipt of things.
> 
> Mostly electronics, but still?
> 
> This won't happen to me, I do not use those self check machines, they ( Walmart), want my money they will work for it.
> 
> ED


Once you have paid for an item it is your property regardless of if you have left the store. This is why in many places they cannot legally ask to look in your bag unless you previously signed an agreement to that effect as is done at Sam's, Costco and BJ's. This is why some big-box stores put a sticker on large un-bagged items which indicates it was payed for.

If they suspect the item is stolen, a store can detain you for suspicion of theft or shoplifting.

The circumstances under which this can be done varies by jurisdictions.

In most areas a witness or employee needs to establish probable cause. They need to actually see you take “store merchandise” (as opposed to personal property you came in with), put it in your hand and they have to see you conceal or carry that merchandise away from its location and either depart the store or walk towards the exit (and away from the cashiers) with the merchandise in hand or concealed on your person. In some jurisdictions, you cannot even be approached until you've actually left the store premises.

If you are wrongly detained, do not get belligerent, it will not help you. Simply demand the police be called and upon their arrival demand to see what evidence the store supposedly has. If there is video, you have the right to see it. If the store claims that they a witness who observed you shoplifting, you have the right to question that witness suitability for probable cause in police presence. Often just demanding the police will call the store’s bluff and cause them to back down. However, they may try to get you to sign some sort of liability waiver for what amounted to unlawful detention, which I would absolutely not sign. They can however bar you from the store, as it is private property. Again, they run the risk of bad press if you decide to go to the media and/or file suit for unlawful detention.

In the case referred to in this post, a store employee would have had to witness or the surveillance system would have to catch that the customer scanned but did not pay for the items in order for them to be detained and questioned.


----------



## de-nagorg

Drachenfire said:


> Once you have paid for an item it is your property regardless of if you have left the store. This is why in many places they cannot legally ask to look in your bag unless you previously signed an agreement to that effect as is done at Sam's, Costco and BJ's. This is why some big-box stores put a sticker on large un-bagged items which indicates it was payed for.
> 
> If they suspect the item is stolen, a store can detain you for suspicion of theft or shoplifting.
> 
> The circumstances under which this can be done varies by jurisdictions.
> 
> In most areas a witness or employee needs to establish probable cause. They need to actually see you take “store merchandise” (as opposed to personal property you came in with), put it in your hand and they have to see you conceal or carry that merchandise away from its location and either depart the store or walk towards the exit (and away from the cashiers) with the merchandise in hand or concealed on your person. In some jurisdictions, you cannot even be approached until you've actually left the store premises.
> 
> If you are wrongly detained, do not get belligerent, it will not help you. Simply demand the police be called and upon their arrival demand to see what evidence the store supposedly has. If there is video, you have the right to see it. If the store claims that they a witness who observed you shoplifting, you have the right to question that witness suitability for probable cause in police presence. Often just demanding the police will call the store’s bluff and cause them to back down. However, they may try to get to sign some sort of liability waiver for what amounted to unlawful detention, which would absolutely not sign. Then can however bar you from the store, as it is private property. Again, they run the risk of bad press if you decide to go to the media and/or file suit for unlawful detention.
> 
> In the case referred to in this post, a store employee would have had to witness or the surveillance system would have to catch that the customer scanned but did not pay for the items in order for them to be detained and questioned.


 All that may be.

I was detained by a little snip of a girl, last month, I had just left a Cashier with a Microwave in a box, taken off the shelf, paid for, and was leaving. 
She apologized, saying that management wanted every large appliance / Electronic checked. 

I'm in that store weekly, and always carry my receipt in hand to present to the door guard anyway, I be prepared.

ED


----------



## Drachenfire

de-nagorg said:


> All that may be.
> 
> I was detained by a little snip of a girl, last month, I had just left a Cashier with a Microwave in a box, taken off the shelf, paid for, and was leaving.
> She apologized, saying that management wanted every large appliance / Electronic checked.
> 
> I'm in that store weekly, and always carry my receipt in hand to present to the door guard anyway, I be prepared.
> 
> ED


Perhaps the laws differ in your jurisdiction. I suggest you check them, the store could be in violation.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

This post is over half way to being old enuff to vote .


----------



## Nik333

BBB says Facebook Marketplace scams are on the rise







www.knoe.com


----------



## de-nagorg

Here is a new twist on an old scam.

I received a call from Amazon, stating that my account had been charged $289.45, for something, and if I had really ordered this, to just hang up to verify that it is valid.

Or to stay on the line to speak with a rep, to verify my account won't be charged the $289.45.

I just chuckled and hung up, as I don't have an account to verify or deny.

Sneaky aren't they?

ED


----------



## HotRodx10

de-nagorg said:


> Here is a new twist on an old scam.
> 
> I received a call from Amazon, stating that my account had been charged $289.45, for something, and if I had really ordered this, to just hang up to verify that it is valid.
> 
> Or to stay on the line to speak with a rep, to verify my account won't be charged the $289.45.
> 
> I just chuckled and hung up, as I don't have an account to verify or deny.
> 
> Sneaky aren't they?
> 
> ED


Yep. I got one of those calls a few months ago on my cell phone. If I remember correctly, it was for the exact same amount. Like you I don't have an amazon account under my name (it's under my wife's name, with only our home phone number).


----------



## Drachenfire

de-nagorg said:


> Here is a new twist on an old scam.
> 
> I received a call from Amazon, stating that my account had been charged $289.45, for something, and if I had really ordered this, to just hang up to verify that it is valid.
> 
> Or to stay on the line to speak with a rep, to verify my account won't be charged the $289.45.
> 
> I just chuckled and hung up, as I don't have an account to verify or deny.
> 
> Sneaky aren't they?
> 
> ED


Received a similar call awhile back on my "work" phone..., a number that is nowhere on my Amazon account. I decided to have some fun and told the caller this was an NSA line and being monitored. He hung up real quick.


----------



## Blondesense

A few weeks ago I got a pop-up on my laptop. It was from Microsoft telling me they are freezing my laptop, I've been hacked or worse and I need to call them right away!!!

I have a Chromebook.


----------



## de-nagorg

Drachenfire said:


> Received a similar call awhile back on my "work" phone..., a number that is nowhere on my Amazon account. I decided to have some fun and told the caller this was an NSA line and being monitored. He hung up real quick.


 Yep: every half hour this morning, I received a call from Amazon, telling me that $999.99 was being charged to my account, for an I-phone. I could hear in the background a " Boilerroom", going on, and kept hanging up.

I finally interrupted the caller, told them that they had called N C I S, and they were being monitored, and will be arrested. 

Magic, the calls stopped.

ED


----------



## GrayHair

de-nagorg said:


> Yep: every half hour this morning, I received a call from Amazon, telling me that $999.99 was being charged to my account, for an I-phone. I could hear in the background a " Boilerroom", going on, and kept hanging up.
> 
> I finally interrupted the caller, told them that they had called N C I S, and they were being monitored, and will be arrested.
> 
> Magic, the calls stopped.
> 
> ED


I had a similar situation. Had a friend with a nice resonant voice answer with, "FBI, Nashville office." The result was the same as ED's.

Later I told a friend who is a retired Special Agent about it and he recommended not doing it again.


----------



## Half-fast eddie

Got this email today. The return address looks suspicious.


----------



## HotRodx10

Half-fast eddie said:


> The return address looks suspicious.


Ya think?


----------



## de-nagorg

HotRodx10 said:


> Ya think?


 We used to just hit Forward and send those to spoof @amazon.com. 

Amazon would investigate, and prosecute, if they could. 

Does look weird. 

ED


----------



## HotRodx10

de-nagorg said:


> We used to just hit Forward and send those to spoof @amazon.com.
> 
> Amazon would investigate, and prosecute, if they could.
> 
> Does look weird.
> 
> ED


I usually click the "Report Phishing" button on my email (Hotmail) server when I get those.


----------



## FirebirdHank

Hey guys, guess what? I'm RICH. I just got a text from a guy in Florida who just won $200 million on the lottery. He wants to share the wealth and selected my name at random and he wants to give me $100,000. All I have to do is contact David Gonzalez and set things up. 
Am I lucky or what?????


----------



## de-nagorg

FirebirdHank said:


> Hey guys, guess what? I'm RICH. I just got a text from a guy in Florida who just won $200 million on the lottery. He wants to share the wealth and selected my name at random and he wants to give me $100,000. All I have to do is contact David Gonzalez and set things up.
> Am I lucky or what?????


 When you contact David, only give them numbers to an account with $10.00 in it.

That way you only lose $10.00, and then put on a SUCKER list. 

Good luck with it.

ED


----------



## FirebirdHank

Don't worry. I Googled "Thomas Yi" who the text claimed was the winner of the lottery and sure enough he did win did win the power-ball for $256million. After that was listed several warnings (one showing the same script that I was sent) stating WARNING-SCAM ALERT. 
I would have liked to respond just to see how they planned to get some money out of me but then thought that just responding might somehow cost me.
Oh well, I did feel lucky (and maybe rich) for a few minutes anyway.


----------



## digitalplumber

GrayHair said:


> I had a similar situation. Had a friend with a nice resonant voice answer with, "FBI, Nashville office." The result was the same as ED's.
> 
> Later I told a friend who is a retired Special Agent about it and he recommended not doing it again.


Why? What is wrong with *F*ull *B*looded* I*talian Office?


----------



## de-nagorg

digitalplumber said:


> Why? What is wrong with *F*ull *B*looded* I*talian Office?



I always called it *Female Body Inspector. * 

ED


----------



## FM3

GrayHair said:


> I had a similar situation. Had a friend with a nice resonant voice answer with, "FBI, Nashville office." The result was the same as ED's.
> 
> Later I told a friend who is a retired Special Agent about it and he recommended not doing it again.


Wouldn't have to do it again if the government put more effort into stopping the scammers. It wouldn't be surprising if the anti-scammers on youtube stop more scammers than the government does. Certainly more than the government of India does. 

Yeah, I just watched some more of those videos, and the brazen evilness and lack of humanity of the scammers ticked me off again.


----------



## de-nagorg

For a week now, I have been receiving e-mails from numerous different places ( Fed-ex, home depot, lowes, sam's club, kohls, and many more), that also ends in <@[email protected]><theuniverse> .

All telling me that I have been awarded something, like Air drills, or many other things, or a package needs my signature or other " fishy" hooks. 

I was not born yesterday, or even in this century, so I have ignored them, but am annoyed with their persistence.

There is an UNSUBSCRIBE button, but I believe that that just verifies that my address is real, then it goes on a sell to other scammers list.

So be warned that the <[email protected]> is most likely thieves just looking for a Sucker.

ED


----------



## FM3

Blondesense said:


> A few weeks ago I got a pop-up on my laptop. It was from Microsoft telling me they are freezing my laptop, I've been hacked or worse and I need to call them right away!!!
> 
> I have a Chromebook.


If you get more of those popups seemingly at random, one of your browser extensions may be infected, or purposely built to do it.


----------



## rjordan393

I believe I posted a reply some time ago but may need repeating.
Your cell phone can be fixed to not ring when anyone that is not on your "White List" tries to contact you. So you should only allow people you trust to be placed on your white list.
All others like scammers or people trying to sell you something won't be able to contact you.
However, their calls will be registered on your call list.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

rjordan393 said:


> I believe I posted a reply some time ago but may need repeating.
> Your cell phone can be fixed to not ring when anyone that is not on your "White List" tries to contact you. So you should only allow people you trust to be placed on your white list.
> All others like scammers or people trying to sell you something won't be able to contact you.
> However, their calls will be registered on your call list.


is *white list* different than _*whitelist *_that google says the phone has been registered ?


----------



## rjordan393

On my cell phone, the list is one word not two. (Whitelist). I and no one else controls the settings on the phone and companies like Goggle, Consumer Cellular, Verizon etc have nothing to do with it.
To check your phone for a whitelist, Go to settings, then click on it and see if you have privacy and security and click on that.
The whitelist should be one of the choices


----------



## Blondesense

rjordan393 said:


> I believe I posted a reply some time ago but may need repeating.
> Your cell phone can be fixed to not ring when anyone that is not on your "White List" tries to contact you. So you should only allow people you trust to be placed on your white list.
> All others like scammers or people trying to sell you something won't be able to contact you.
> However, their calls will be registered on your call list.


Would they be able to leave a voicemail? 
I can think of a few instances where a legitimate call could be lost.


----------



## rjordan393

As long as the voice mail senders are on the white list, then I do not see why not. Like I mentioned, all those on your white list will make your cell phone ring. To check to see if it works, just have someone send you a voice mail. Just make sure they are on the white list.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

question
to be a number on the white list it must be entered ? ie - if i attend a new doctor's office i must enter that number to receive calles from that doc's office . if i fail to enter that in my phone i could miss a important call .


----------



## Blondesense

rjordan393 said:


> As long as the voice mail senders are on the white list, then I do not see why not. Like I mentioned, all those on your white list will make your cell phone ring. To check to see if it works, just have someone send you a voice mail. Just make sure they are on the white list.


My point is I WANT them to be able to leave a voicemail. Then I can return it only if I choose. Read SeniorSitizens post.
My doctor tells me to expect a call from a referral. A small business returns a call from their personal phone instead of the number you have. A large business you have a relationship with calls you from a different line or branch. Your mother's neighbor tries to call you because of.....?
I think I'll just continue to screen my calls.


----------



## rjordan393

SeniorSitizen said:


> question
> to be a number on the white list it must be entered ? ie - if i attend a new doctor's office i must enter that number to receive calles from that doc's office . if i fail to enter that in my phone i could miss a important call .


Maybe I should have explain it better. Yes you must add the number to your contact list. All you have to do is activate the whitelist and after you do, then only the phone numbers on your phones contact list will be able to make your phone ring. As for voice mail, I cannot say for sure if someone will be successful or not or whether your phone will receive it.
It does not cost anything to activate the whitelist. You will have to experiment with your cell phone to see if voice mail can be received from someone that is not on your phones contact list when the whitelist is activated.


----------



## jbfan

I almost had a scam pulled on me a few minutes ago.
I have something listed on FB, and I got a message asking if it was still for sale. She included her phone number, but I could not access her main page. Red flag #1
She wanted me to text her, and I did. Red flag #2
She then wanted me to send her the code that I would be receiving from google. She wanted to make sure I was a real person. Red flag #3
So I received the code, and was worried about, so I looked it up. 
Here is the deal about Google Voice.
she asked me 3 times for the code, so I told here to get lost and blocked her.









Google Voice Verification Code Scam: Here’s What You Should Know


What do you know about the Google Voice verification code scam? How do you protect yourself from it? You will find useful information about it in this guide.




www.partitionwizard.com


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan




----------



## RockyMtBeerMan




----------



## Half-fast eddie

rjordan393 said:


> On my cell phone, the list is one word not two. (Whitelist).


 I have an iphone and verizon service, i dont see “whitelist” as an option. But i do have an option in the phone settings for “silence unknown callers” which means the phone doesnt ring. Then after so many silent rings it goes to voice mail. If they leave a message, i call back.


----------



## de-nagorg

I just received a call from " Cardholder Services", offering all people in debt, a free payoff of all charges.

Just give them your card numbers, and all is taken care of.

HAH, am I that stoopid?

I think not.

ED


----------



## udraft

You folks with the cell phones, especially some of the newer ones, have it easy. I run a drafting service out of my home and I am unable to answer my phone, unless caller ID works. It's a VoIP w/Ooma.
And emails, I use 5 different emails for various categories and I get a ton of crap, even with filters. I wish thay made a tool to identify who sells my email address. Been like this for a long time. And yes, never click on anything in those emails, just mark them as spam.


----------



## Oso954

Half-fast eddie said:


> But i do have an option in the phone settings for “silence unknown callers” which means the phone doesnt ring.


The nice thing about the “silence unknown callers” is it is a simple toggle switch. So, you can switch off when you are expecting a call back from a number that isn’t in your contacts, then switch it back on after that call is received. 
I find That useful in dealing with my health provider. Even if you ask for the number they will call you from, half the time they (or someone else) will use a different number to call you.

I’ve been getting a lot of text messages recently, supposedly from real estate agents that have a client that wants to buy my house. Most of these are from out of state. I use the block contact feature (a blacklist) to stop future texts from the same idiots.


----------



## de-nagorg

I get an e-mail a few times a week saying that they have a CASH OFFER for my land.

I delete them unread, because it would take more money than I could sell it for to relocate me and my stuff elsewhere. 

Besides that, my neighbor is a real estate agent, and she has first rights to buy, if and when I decide to vamoose.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg

Just received an e-mail from PayPal, stating that I authorized a buy of an I - phone for $1,200.00.

I did not order one, so just deleted this SPAM.

It is probably a ruse to get me to click and enter my account #.

NOT GONNA HAPPEN.

ED


----------



## jimn

I simply don’t answer my phone anymore. If it is something I need to deal with they will leave a voice mail. Any unsolicited email or text message goes to the trash can or junk folder.


----------



## Deathvalleyson

Any Drain Cleared $xx with "from a clean-out" in small print (Most house drains have no clean-out - best case on the kitchen sink) Look out for the upcharge - The same plumber on the phone when you call about a simple shower or sink drain, "Looks like you need a Camera, or a Jetter"

Big Box Store that advertises Hot Water Heater Installs for $xx which sounds like a good price until you find out the scope of work is to re-connect to all of your old water/gas/vent fittings. So no new Water Supply lines, Hot Water Heater Water Shut-off, gas rotor valve, supply or drip-T, no reworking of venting, straps or pan.


----------



## HotRodx10

I'm with you on the drain cleaning being somewhat deceptive, Deathvalleyson, but I disagree about the WH install. When I think of a WH installation, all I would expect the installer to do is reconnect the existing lines and vent, and that's usually possible to do.


----------



## de-nagorg

Yesterday and today, I have received e-mails from FED-EX, and DHL, both telling me that I have a pending delivery from them lying in the local warehouse.
one each every day.

All I need to do is verify my Address, name and they will deliver it.

I am not expecting anything, so this is SCAMMERS looking for names and addresses to get other data to STEAL my data for nefarious purposes.

Protect yourself out there.

ED


----------



## HotRodx10

de-nagorg said:


> Yesterday and today, I have received e-mails from FED-EX, and DHL, both telling me that I have a pending delivery from them lying in the local warehouse.
> one each every day.
> 
> All I need to do is verify my Address, name and they will deliver it.
> 
> I am not expecting anything, so this is SCAMMERS looking for names and addresses to get other data to STEAL my data for nefarious purposes.
> 
> Protect yourself out there.
> 
> ED


I've been getting those every few days for a year or so. I report them as phishing attempts and move on.


----------



## de-nagorg

HotRodx10 said:


> I've been getting those every few days for a year or so. I report them as phishing attempts and move on.


Great idea.

Enter SPOOF @ whatever service is being misrepresented. com, after hitting forward to, to get the rightful people investigating.

ED


----------



## SPS-1

I get the usual scam calls, but yesterday was really bad.
They were calling _every 15 minutes_ about a charge on my "Amazon account". A recording.
They make up the displayed phone number, different on each call, so no use blocking it. 
I am already on the national do-not-call list, but clearly that does nothing.
I wrote my MP, asking that something be done.

No calls today, fortunately. My Amazon account must have cleared itself up, on its own.


----------



## Drachenfire

de-nagorg said:


> Yesterday and today, I have received e-mails from FED-EX, and DHL, both telling me that I have a pending delivery from them lying in the local warehouse.
> one each every day.
> 
> All I need to do is verify my Address, name and they will deliver it.
> 
> I am not expecting anything, so this is SCAMMERS looking for names and addresses to get other data to STEAL my data for nefarious purposes.
> 
> Protect yourself out there.
> 
> ED


Give them the address and non-emergency phone number of the police department...


----------



## alex6999

Every month robot calling me on chinese.
I really want to handle my voice call through asterisk(software branch exchange) and ask caller to prove human and ask caller "how much will be 2+5, press a button to prove you are human" but currently no one cell phone provider allow it


----------



## Drachenfire

alex6999 said:


> Every month robot calling me on chinese.
> I really want to handle my voice call through asterisk(software branch exchange) and ask caller to prove human and ask caller "how much will be 2+5, press a button to prove you are human" but currently no one cell phone provider allow it


Why even bother answering the call? If it a legitimate call, the caller will leave a message.


----------

